# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/14/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Raw is set to explode less than one week before WWE Battleground, with The Authority scheduling a massive Six-Man Tag Team Match pitting WWE World Heavyweight Champion John Cena, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose against Seth Rollins, Randy Orton & Kane! What else is in store? WWE.com has some ideas.*_














> _*More and more Superstars continue to be named as participants in WWE Battleground’s Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal, and we have a feeling some huge surprise entrants are still on the horizon. Who will join such elite ring warriors as Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam and United States Championship Sheamus (who’s looking to unify the two titles) in this colossal bout? Look for some new names to be announced this week.*_














> _*What did Triple H and Stephanie do on their summer vacation? Did they pull the heads off some Daniel Bryan action figures? Did they steal candy from some babies because it was “best for business”? Or maybe they just kicked it on the “Mean Streets” of Greenwich, Connecticut, which become all the meaner whenever they’re around.
> 
> Regardless, The Authority is back this week on Raw, no doubt hell-bent on ensuring that neither John Cena nor Roman Reigns walks away with the WWE World Heavyweight Championship on Sunday at WWE Battleground. What plans will the power couple concoct to ensure that WWE’s grandest prize is held by an Authority ally? Will The Game’s “Plan B” finally go into effect, with Seth Rollins successfully cashing in his Money in the Bank contract on The Champ?*_














> _*Well, at least Fandango won’t have to choose between Layla and Summer Rae anymore. The ballroom brawler faced a two-on-one attack by both scorned women on SmackDown, effectively severing Fandango’s romantic ties with both beauties. We saw Summer and Layla celebrate their “Single Ladies” status together on Friday night with a celebratory dance, but does that mean the former rivals have become besties? And where does that leave Fandango, who has become a solo act for the very first time since his WWE debut? *_














> _*As Chris Jericho admitted in last Wednesday’s WWE.com interview with his old pal “Mitchell Cole,” he’s definitely creeped out by what Bray Wyatt is capable of and, if you’re at all familiar with Y2J’s WWE track record, WWE’s first-ever Undisputed Champion doesn’t scare easy. As The Eater of Worlds forces the flashy multimedia star to resurrect his rugged side, it’s clear that Jericho is in a state of unease whenever The Wyatt Family’s around.
> 
> The success of Wyatt’s mind games was all too apparent on SmackDown, when “The Man of 1,000 Truths” distracted Y2J during the returning Superstar’s clash with longtime rival Randy Orton. Jericho has tangled with some devious opponents before, but is The Ayatollah of Rock ‘n’ Rollah truly prepared to face pure evil at WWE Battleground?*_














> _*Last week’s Raw concluded with WWE World Heavyweight Champion hoisting Roman Reigns’ arm in celebration after the juggernaut helped The Champ stave off a two-on-one assault by Randy Orton and Kane. The gesture was one of appreciation, but it also foreshadowed what we could very well see when WWE Battleground comes to a close. Reigns has been nearly unstoppable since the dissolution of The Shield, and Sunday’s Fatal 4-Way Match brings the powerhouse closer than ever to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Will Reigns finally prove himself as WWE’s most dominant Superstar by conquering not only the Cenation leader, but Randy Orton and Kane as well?
> 
> On Monday, however, Reigns teams with Cena and his former Shield ally Dean Ambrose against The Viper, The Devil’s Favorite Demon and Seth Rollins. The question on Raw might not be whether Reigns will dominate in this Six-Man Tag Team Match, but if he can actually coexist with the bearer of WWE’s most coveted title six nights before the biggest opportunity in his career.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET!*_





> *Official WWE.COM Tagged Superstars:
> 
> John Cena
> Kane
> Randy Orton*​


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like mostly the same old crap. Ambrose/Rollins and Jericho/Wyatt are the only good things happening right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose/Rollins :mark:
Jericho/Wyatt :mark:
Swagger/Rusev :mark:
HHH/Steph trollin' :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No mention of Swagger vs Rusev? fpalm WWE has completely ruined this feud.

This RAW looks awful and I'm so sick of anything involving Summer Rae, Layla, and Fandango which makes me angry because I actually like all three of them, but WWE has just ruined them for me with this shit. It's stupid, predictable, and cliche as hell.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Trips & Steph :mark:

Main event could be good. Just hope it's not another messy non-decision.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No mention of Swagger vs Rusev? fpalm WWE has completely ruined this feud.


Have you read the MSG house show results? They don't even try anymore :lol.


Looking forward to this RAW, lot's of interesting feuds going on for me.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sting debut.

:mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The main event fucking sucks, Reigns will spear everyone like a fucking superhero and end the show.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Sheamus looking to unify.... Is that a future plan?*


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

:trips2 :steph are back :mark:

Also looking forward to 

Ambrose/Rollins

Jericho/Wyatt


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

6-man tag... I've grown to hate 6-man tags recently. The Authority returning? Yawn. Why are Summer Rae and Layla in the preview and...

... wait...

OMG, SANDOW'S IN THE RAW 5-POINT PREVIEW! DIS GONNA BE THE BEST RAW EVA!:mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

+ Tomorrow with now about Sting thing


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:mark: for DAT trolling from trips/steph :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see what happens w/ AJ & Paige!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't wait to see what Fandango does solo. I really hope he leaves Layla and summer rae alone, and he and Ziggler puton a 15 minute clinic.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> Can't wait to see what Fandango does solo. I really hope he leaves Layla and summer rae alone, and he and Ziggler puton a 15 minute clinic.



Yeah I was hoping he would get a singles push when he broke up with Summer.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, I miss Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait for Trips and Steph to open the show for the thousandth time, doing the same old act since late-99.

:booka


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Can't wait for Trips and Steph to open the show for the thousandth time, *doing the same old act since late-99.*
> 
> :booka


Shame that we don't have the two huge side trons with their pictures on it for the entire show anymore.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

This RAW is on my birthday so it sure has hell better be a good one.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I think we all know how this Raw will go.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That six man tag/shield "reunion" :wall

Can't wait for Reigns to spear Orton to end the show fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Tomorrow is the day Sting tweeted.. Hm


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Can't wait for Trips and Steph to open the show for the thousandth time, doing the same old act since late-99.
> 
> :booka


*Riff* BEHOLD THE KING...... THE KING OF KINGS....*dunn dunn.....dunn dunn* ON YOUR KNEES, DOG!

I should look up every Raw since post SummerSlam and see how many times Raw has opened with that. 

:HA


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope it's a good one leading into Battleground, expecting Rollins and Ambrose to steal the show! :mark:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait...I'm going to Monday Night Raw in Richmond, VA


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is the boring HHH/Mc Boobs going to be on my tv for?

More Orton and Reigns and less everything else!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Just give Ambrose a solid 10 minute promo time please.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> Just give Ambrose a solid 10 minute promo time please.



Ten minutes? You're kidding right?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Ten minutes? You're kidding right?


He said he wants dat minutes Maggle


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Sting to debut and hype his match with Taker on this weeks Smackdown!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sting really gonna shut shit down later tonight?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Sting to call out The Undertaker tonight and challenge him to one last match at WrestleMania 31. 

:vince3


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns in another tag team match.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Sting will probably perform one of his godawful songs that no one understands.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

#STINGISRAW


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait...in couple more hours I will there in Richmond, VA for Monday Night Raw...I can't wait for the 6 man tag match tonight


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait...I'm going to Monday Night Raw in Richmond, VA


Have fum! Make sure to come back and report how the show experience was live when you get a chance.

Should be a good show. Well I'm hoping for one. Go home shows haven't been too impressive but the last few raws have entertained me.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. Nothing worth watching ...


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sting wwe 2k15 going to break hearts tonight. 

We all know he ain't debuting without build. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Didn't even know it was the Last Raw before BG


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dave Meltzer, on Wrestling Observer radio, provided an update on the Sting 7.14.14 tease and was able to find out that although Sting has not signed with WWE yet that they are doing something Sting-related on Raw.

If you are going to watch Raw to see Sting tonight then you won't be disappointed. Sting will not be there live but they are doing something related to Sting on Raw tonight and it's definitely happening.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Last 2-3 Raws have been kinda good so I'll tune in.

Curious to see the progression of various feuds. Ambrose/Rollins, Jericho/Wyatt, Swagger/Rusev, Reigns/Authority and AJ/Paige.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> Sting wwe 2k15 going to break hearts tonight.
> 
> We all know he ain't debuting without build.
> 
> ...


I don't think he really needs to build if done the right way. He doesn't even have to say a word for it to work. Just out him out there in front of the right crowd (so probably not tonight's crowd) and as soon as he steps into the ring the lights go out and you hear start of Undertaker's music. He doesn't say a word and every wrestling fan over the age of 18 (and probably some that are younger) will wet their pants.

Not that any of this will be happening tonight.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Have fum! Make sure to come back and report how the show experience was live when you get a chance.
> 
> Should be a good show. Well I'm hoping for one. Go home shows haven't been too impressive but the last few raws have entertained me.


I will post about as soon as I get home or tomorrow


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Im going tonight...hopefully a good show. Sign ideas ?. So far Richmond Hates Cena. My friend has ..what has sandow ever done to you ?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> Im going tonight...hopefully a good show. Sign ideas ?. So far Richmond Hates Cena. My friend has ..what has sandow ever done to you ?


"Roman Reigns isn't ready"


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Im going tonight...hopefully a good show. Sign ideas ?. So far Richmond Hates Cena. My friend has ..what has sandow ever done to you ?


Take a "SCUMBAG" Dean Ambrose Sign!!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Im going tonight...hopefully a good show. Sign ideas ?. So far Richmond Hates Cena. My friend has ..what has sandow ever done to you ?


I'm going tonight too...I won't have a sign but I might be on tv...I'm in section fl 27...where are your seats?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> "Roman Reigns isn't ready"


I was thinking something like that. 'Push reigns!...next year.'


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

jayman321 said:


> Im going tonight...hopefully a good show. Sign ideas ?. So far Richmond Hates Cena. My friend has ..what has sandow ever done to you ?


"Romans Empire Will Crumble"


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm going tonight too...I won't have a sign but I might be on tv...I'm in section fl 27...where are your seats?


2l. Hard camera will befac ing . Its where shield used to walk . But not where reigns walks down alone now. The other isle


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

dazzy666 said:


> Sting wwe 2k15 going to break hearts tonight.
> 
> We all know he ain't debuting without build.
> 
> ...


yUP


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> I was thinking something like that. 'Push reigns!...next year.'


The problem with that is we don't even know if he will be ready next year. 

I find that the most direct messages on signs are the best ones.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> The problem with that is we don't even know if he will be ready next year.
> 
> I find that the most direct messages on signs are the best ones.


Very true. "Push ambrose"


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> Very true. "Push ambrose"


Even better: "Roman isn't ready. Push Ambrose."


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

How about 'WE WANT ORTON' ,that would be unique


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> How about 'WE WANT ORTON' ,that would be unique


'No more Lesnar. Push Cesaro'


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> How about 'WE WANT ORTON' ,that would be unique


So would "I want a pen shoved up my urethra." Uniqueness doesn't necessarily make for a good sign.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> So would "I want a pen shoved up my urethra." Uniqueness doesn't necessarily make for a good sign.


:ti I saw that one day and it didn't seem to bother the poor guy. I still shiver thinking back at that brrrbrrr


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Would :mark: if Sting Guy is at Ringside


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

seannnn said:


> Would :mark: if Sting Guy is at Ringside


Then he takes off his "Sting guy" mask to reveal it's actually "Brock Lesnar guy." But then in an unexpected twist, Brock Lesnar guy takes his mask off and he turns out to be none other than ... Sting!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> 2l. Hard camera will befac ing . Its where shield used to walk . But not where reigns walks down alone now. The other isle


Cool


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Man, I miss Daniel Bryan.


me too


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look Reigns is in a Tag Match, shocking, I thought his tag team group split up?

My prediction: Hot-Tag, 3 superman punches and a spear or 2!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The 6 man tag matches of recent years has really made me grown to hate 6 man tag matches. Just so predictable these days. Especially if it's the main event of Raw.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is one 6 man tag match I'm looking forward too and I will be there live to see it


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

You know Ambrose is going to start and carry this six-man match until an interference or a hot tag to the golden boys


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

This is the year of the 6 man tag.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay!! I'm glad Triple H is back!! I'm looking forward to what he will do and say ,the main event,The Wyatts and Y2J,Bo better be announced for that battle royal and the drama between Fandango,Summer Rae and Layla is kinda entertaining.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

This raw needs to end with a Spear on Cena


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

jayman321 said:


> Im going tonight...hopefully a good show. Sign ideas ?. So far Richmond Hates Cena. My friend has ..what has sandow ever done to you ?


I had a "RISE ABOVE ROSTER" sign last week in Montréal, but I wasn't that visible on camera. Do that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CANT WAIT :mark: THIS GONNA BE GOOD.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

So many 6-man tag team matches this year. Is Teddy Long still working for the WWE? :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Layla and Summer Rae are featured in the five point preview but not Paige and AJ? Come on.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> Im going tonight...hopefully a good show. Sign ideas ?. So far Richmond Hates Cena. My friend has ..what has sandow ever done to you ?


Cole 3:16 says download the WWE App. :vince


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking forward to this one. The last 2 weeks have been great and a lot of storylines have my interest right now. Will be good to have the Trollthority back in action too. More rapping is necessary.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The only thing I'm looking forward to is for the debut of the man called Sting. :mark


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WrestleMestle said:


> Cole 3:16 says download the WWE App. :vince


That's actually hilarious, someone should use this!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Looking forward to this one. The last 2 weeks have been great and a lot of storylines have my interest right now. Will be good to have the Trollthority back in action too. More rapping is necessary.


BRO last week I called the opener


kokepepsi said:


> Reigns gonna open raw with a Promo
> :Jordan


Where are my mod powers now?
:maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I really hope we get to see some HLA with Layla & Summer :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Week before the PPV. Probably be crap then.

Still, Rollins/Ambrose and Jericho/Wyatt should continue to be good.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Not sure if this has been posted yet,








*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The Authority to open RAW. Place your bets people.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Rollins/Ambrose and Jericho/Wyatt, they're the most interesting things happening right now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> BRO last week I called the opener
> 
> 
> Where are my mod powers now?
> :maury


So did I. Last week I said the Authority would NOT open Raw and they didn't even appear.

:trips5


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Layla and Summer Rae are featured in the five point preview but not Paige and AJ? Come on.


They're the bigger feud so why wouldn't they be in the preview over Paige vs AJ?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Not sure if this has been posted yet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think people have been expecting the wrong Sting.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: Expect a goood show


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

WWE Trollercoaster is alive and functional.



just1988 said:


> *Not sure if this has been posted yet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Darksyde said:


> WWE Trollercoaster is alive and functional.


I just went to the WWE website and didn't see that pic..Why would that be??


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Are people really being fooled by that pic when it says Degeneration Meme in huge letters on it or are they just joking.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

So, is WWE trying to go hard or what?

Flo Rida at Raw, WCW alum Sting, I mean jeez


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Not sure if this has been posted yet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's there to debut randy orton's new theme song.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

STING

STING SOON

STING VS RUSEV

IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG BIATCH


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Another shitty Raw incoming, full of fuckery and god-awfulness. fpalm

Can we just fast forward to next week so we can see Lesnar kick the fuck out of Cena already?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well Rollins/Ambrose and the Wyatts should be great at any rate. Not too much else interesting happening right now.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


>


Lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/qcrnwPvp5F/

Sting behind Orton.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Watching the 1999 St. Valentine's Massacre on the network preview, the intro to this PPV has got to be some of the most hilariously classic fuckery. Mmm and it starts Golddust coming out with his wig<3


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm so sick of this damn "authority" storyline. Hurry up and end this shit


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"I'll send a S.O.S. to the world..." If you catch my drift. Tonights the night... for a 2K15 roster spot to be filled.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Dat Main Event


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Redzero said:


> Dat Main Event



That stale shit


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> http://instagram.com/p/qcrnwPvp5F/
> 
> Sting behind Orton.


Tonight we get to know that it was Stinger himself who drove Randy's getaway car while ago


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Wait, we are already that close to Battleground?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

KakeRock said:


> Tonight we get to know that it was Stinger himself who drove Randy's getaway car while ago


Someday I hope they do an angle that ties together a dozen or so completely illogical things that have happened on WWE programing over the years.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Excited to see if Sting shows up tonight. The main event can be great also, looking forward to this edition of MNR


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

1 hour

:mark:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I know it probably won't happen, but if his music hits, I will mark so damn hard


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Less than an hour now lads :mark:

:wall


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Even if Sting shows up tonight its just for WWE2k15 its not like he will be wrestling now or in the future.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Less than an hour til people complain about how bad this RAW will be, and how it's the worst RAW of the year, thus-far.. :westbrook5


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Even if Sting shows up tonight its just for WWE2k15 its not like he will be wrestling now or in the future.


Who gives a Fuckk..... its Sting.

and besides we don't know if he will wrestle in the future or not so you cant say that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Who gives a Fuckk..... its Sting.
> 
> and besides we don't know if he will wrestle in the future or not so you cant say that


ha true, I'm just trying to not get my hopes up


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I guess I'm one of the few people who think this Raw might actually be decent and not suck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I noticed they didn't say "intuitive" match predictions on the preshow promo this time :lol



Sixth said:


> I guess I'm one of the few people who think this Raw might actually be decent and not suck.


I always go in hoping for the best, but prepared for the worst.


----------



## Delbert Grady (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sting aint showing up but it will be a sick show regardless.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just spoke with my buddy AJ Lee on the cellphone, CM Punk is returning tonight.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

CM Punk to renew his contract live in the ring.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Just spoke with my buddy AJ Lee on the cellphone, CM Punk is returning tonight.





Everydirtsheetever said:


> My buddy at the 711 said some shit's about to pop off tonight, so they could be right, but we can't confirm that. For now though we speculate there is a chance that it might or might not happen.


Maybe! I am not sure though.


----------



## TheBallWinner (Jul 14, 2014)

We all think tonights show will be off the chain. CM PUNK. STING.

But in reality nothing will happen


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> CM Punk to renew his contract live in the ring.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Then Kenta jumps his and gives him a GTS for stealing his move


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait for RAW tonite :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow that Swagger picture on the preshow :lol like he was blinded in the headlights!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex Riley beard
:banderas

Fuck wish I could grow one


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there a reason Swagger hasn't wrestled since MITB and probably won't again until Battleground? I get last week, but even at house shows his matches were less than a minute. Wtf? Are they intentionally not trying to build up his in ring credibility or his he hurt or something? Do they not want him to wrestle any heels or faces as not to set his alignment in stone?



Hawkke said:


> Wow that Swagger picture on the preshow :lol like he was blinded in the headlights!












:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rusev/Swagger Détente confirmed for tonight's Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Is there a reason Swagger hasn't wrestled since MITB and probably won't again until Battleground? I get last week, but even at house shows his matches were less than a minute. Wtf? Are they intentionally not trying to build up his in ring credibility or his he hurt or something? Do they not want him to wrestle any heels or faces as not to set his alignment in stone?


Well last week they were in CA and didn't want him to get booed. They want to make him a face and are protecting him.


----------



## TheBallWinner (Jul 14, 2014)

21 minutes to go!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well last week they were in CA and didn't want him to get booed. They want to make him a face and are protecting him.


No, I get that, he can't be in Canada, but why isn't he wrestling someone tonight? Or the RAW/Smackdown after MITB? And why have his house show matches been so short?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm should I stay up for this??


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There's one confirmed "return" tonight but I won't spoil it. 


Face it kids-Sting will just never be on WWE programming as in Raw/Smackdown/PPV. He's earning his money by doing interviews and going into the HOF. 

That's it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

almostfamous said:


> Someday I hope they do an angle that ties together a dozen or so completely illogical things that have happened on WWE programing over the years.


Honestly, I think the closest thing that WWE has done to connect the dots of the past was with Kane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, I get that, he can't be in Canada, but why isn't he wrestling someone tonight? Or the RAW/Smackdown after MITB? And why have his house show matches been so short?


Are you sure he is not wrestling tonight?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are you sure he is not wrestling tonight?


The detente makes me think that's the only segment he and Rusev will be in, tbh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SING FLAIR SEGMENT CONFIRMED

:maury


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if Flair will be drunk off his ass again tonight


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Triple H ‏@TripleH 1m

You're gonna like what we have in store for the #WWE Universe tonight on #RAW. @stephmcmahon wwe


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

At least Swagger is in a relevant storyline


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder is in the IC championship battle royal :faint:


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

The Miz and Adam Rose are in the battle royal.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Should be a good episode. Excited for AJ & Paige.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Triple H ‏@TripleH 1m
> 
> You're gonna like what we have in store for the #WWE Universe tonight on #RAW. @stephmcmahon wwe


Someones showing up thats forsure!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Forgot raw is tonight.....lol.


----------



## TheBallWinner (Jul 14, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Triple H ‏@TripleH 1m
> 
> You're gonna like what we have in store for the #WWE Universe tonight on #RAW. @stephmcmahon wwe


Argh if he's talking about the fucking video game, I'm done...


----------



## Ace Amoeba (Jun 14, 2014)

HHH and Steph have two weeks worth of trolling to catch up on


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The last WWE based video game I ever bought was Monday Night Raw-On Super Nintendo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Honestly, I think the closest thing that WWE has done to connect the dots of the past was with Kane


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHpd1jBWuH0[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Someones showing up thats forsure!


SHOCKMASTER!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace Amoeba said:


> HHH and Steph have two weeks worth of trolling to catch up on


Their first troll is bringing Flair back tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Christ they did it. They made the T-Shirt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH troll #2 Cena kicking off and ending raw.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

2 out of 3 falls why... I've not seen that for many years. I think?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Oh Christ they did it. They made the T-Shirt.



And its in Cena orange.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope 2k ​​does not let me down and show at least some images of the game ...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damien Stingdow, best for business.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

If HHH and Stephanie McMahon start RAW I won't be watching the show.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

No Fandango, no care.


----------



## Ace Amoeba (Jun 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Their first troll is bringing Flair back tonight.


Possibly. If they use Flair well, it won't be trolling. So I suppose they WILL be trolling


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

2 out of 3 falls? I don't mind the chemistry between Usos and Wyatts, but they've wrestled one another so goddamn much and a 2 out of 3 falls detracts time from fresh match ups. :/


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

take this time out everyone and enjoy this quick match before the start of RAW. A blast from the past. 


WWF Attitude Era. 







the last WWF Attitude star.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Well lets see what all this Sting is about...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Damien Stingdow, best for business.


that would be an amazing troll tonight


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope they get Fandango away from this Summer/Layla storyline.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Well i'm back after a while. Man i wish i was posting in the earlier threads xD :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How boring are the Raw Pre-shows now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now now, brandon.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

No but I really hope we get a trailer for WWE 2K15 though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Probs be a Sting WWE2K15 announcement


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> 2 out of 3 falls why... I've not seen that for many years. I think?


I have been wanting a 2/3 falls match forever, but NOT with the Samoan Cenas 

I want to see Ambrose and Rollins in a 2/3 falls count anywhere, now that would be a Match!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Now now, brandon.



LOL. I need to come back to Twitter


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

1 more min!!! I think this RAW will be gewwd. :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> How boring are the Raw Pre-shows now.


Typical WWE. They hype up the network, how missing out on the Pre Shows is a huge lost, so they make the first few interesting and good, and then don't give a shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BOOKER AGREEED WITH RILEY
:booklel


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> LOL. I need to come back to Twitter


Haha I've never had a twitter and I don't plan on having one.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> How boring are the Raw Pre-shows now.


They are not half as good as they were at the Arena, that added so much energy and atmosphere, this is becoming a waste of time.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone else enjoy watching Pro-wrestling while High?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going to laugh if WWE 2K15 is still based on the same old engine that was made back on the Smackdown vs RAW 2006. 



BTW did anyone see that MK10 game. Its using the same old MK9 engine from 360/PS3, that was based on the MK vs DC (MK8) game. 



game developers today are lazy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sting or we riot


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We live :mark:


----------



## Ace Amoeba (Jun 14, 2014)

AND HERE's CENA!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Richmond. Their crowds always blow.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so ready to get sports entertained :mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Fucking casuals.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

ZzzzZZZz


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Fuck cena, why him...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes lets get this shit head out of the way now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Look at John...he thinks he's a bird.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

sting plz


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes the golden boy. fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, two weeks without HHH opening Raw? What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

And here's the cancer.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Whack crowd.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat pop though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Opening segment with Cena. Fuck me might make me turn my tv off


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena :cena5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This cornball bastard.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Words cannot describe how much I hate this guy. Change something about your gimmick already, twat.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it bad that I always hope Cena will trip down the ramp? Get this Goku ball of green turd off my screen!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This show is going to be terrible.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder how Cena is gonna kiss up to the crowd this week


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Dat thunderous reaction. Loud crowd


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The champ is here!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Please Damien Stingdow or Kenta Sandayashi.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Mediocre pop for Cena shows how bad the crowd will be the whole show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Authority to interrupt Cena.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Get those belts off your neck you stupid looking cretin.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS CUNT WEARING THE BELTS LIKE THAT!?!?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Battleground is this Sunday? :StephenA2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to change the channel already.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Reigns better spear the fuck outa that bloated balloon cena.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Richmond Virginia, you disgust me.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brush yo mouth like colgate :cena2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH Reigns is so annoying.
He is Cena 2.0


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm actually awake for Raw. Better have something cool happen tonight.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

MY GOD HOW WILL CENA OVERCOME THE ODDS???!??!?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> This show is going to be terrible.


This will be true, if we here Triple H or Stephanie's theme. 


They need to stay out of the storylines if they want this show to progress.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ungratefulness said:


> Mediocre pop for Cena shows how bad the crowd will be the whole show.


What are you talking about?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ONE OF THE BIGGEST MAIN EVENTS IN THE HISTORY OF RAW


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Oh hey it's a crowd that actually likes Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this turns into a Reigns/Cena promo...fml.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Orton on cocaine plz


----------



## Ace Amoeba (Jun 14, 2014)

One of the biggest main events in Raw history!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole loose with that "History of Raw" line.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Biggest main event in the history of raw?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The biggest main event in RAW history?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"THE BIGGEST MAIN EVENT IN RAW HISTORY"

-Michael Cole, every week.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, at least theyre getting him out of the way early on. Until we see his horrible wrestling of course


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

DAT pop!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Feel the feist!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Biggest main event in Raw history?

Fuck offfff.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The champ, is, QUEER!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The champ is here ..


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

BIGGEST MAIN EVENT IN THE HISTORY OF RAW LMFAO


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha freakin Cole


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

feisty! FEISTY!!!

are you feisty?!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice plug brah.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck you Richmond. Nasty hicks


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Much boring me many sad


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god a john Cena promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Look at Superman, hocking the network.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck off with your network shit.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Network plug, you gata be shitting me


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this motherfucker really is plugging the network


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I wonder what they'll have Sandow dress up as tonight :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh wow they're desperate


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Richmond, Virginia, the reigning and defending WOAT crowd.. fpalm


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

The biggest main even in the history of RAW since Yokozuna v. Koko B Ware


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Really scrapping the barrel to get dem network subscribers


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Another free preview? You know they're desperate for subscribers.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope emotionless Sting is in the house tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

All them Kids are gonna force their Parents to Get that Network :vince$


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL free preview of the network. What about those of us that pay 10 bucks a month for it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Even Hogan, who was paid pretty much to shill the Network live, was 1000x less subtle than that awful plug.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sign up for the WWE Network! :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> The champ, is, QUEER!!!!


that be his brother from another mother Darren Young (aka Black John Cena).


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That roman reigns pop.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> Oh hey it's a crowd that actually likes Cena.


He gets cheered anywhere not North east.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena wins. We know already.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You just knew he would have to plug the fucking WWE Network.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That pop for reigns


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cenawinslol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else hate how he wears the belts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FACK


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How many times are they gonna tell us the triple threat/fatal 4 way rules


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus that fucking shill by Cena. fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Once again....Kane could just lay down for Orton. How have they not addressed this?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena telling the 4way rules... Again. Fucksake!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol network plugs already.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

If Cena loses it'll be almost impossible for him to ever win it back. I mean it's nearly impossible to regain a world title once you've lost it.


----------



## Ace Amoeba (Jun 14, 2014)

Wrestling Forum > Twitter


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

How predictable can this shit be?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay Roman, finally.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Actually quite nice to have a loud casual crowd. usually it's quiet casuals or loud smarks.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Superliminal marketing: Hey, join the navy!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL HIM, REIGNS!*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole the new Tony Schiavone


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Roman is so over :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh here we go for a whole new level of shitty promos Reigns and Cena fpalm


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

We get it, you don't have to be pinned to lose the title. You don't have to bash that shit into our fucking heads.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Two superheros in the same ring, BRB SLEEP.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Explaining a fatal 4 way. WWE really thinks low of their audience. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena is so stale


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Why not have Cena vs Orton, Kane and Seth then one holds Cena back and the other eats the pin? Authority gets the belt back...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

They are really desperate to get people to sign in the Network.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at that little girl that Reigns just walked past.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Crowd is already bored of Reigns :lmao


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Im diggin the crowd's energy


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I hope emotionless Sting is in the house tonight.


Not even emotionless sting could keep himself from crying through a Reigns/Cena promo


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Amber B said:


> If this turns into a Reigns/Cena promo...fml.


Jinxed it


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

You thought Cena's promo was bad? Wait til you hear this...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe, when you fucking make the Network International you will start getting 'dem subscribers. Ya' know, as a UK fan, it'd be nice.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Can't talk about himself so he acts like a narrator telling fans to get the Network







and now telling the rules of a fatal four way


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:reigns


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

I think cena will take care of the trolling part tonight


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

REIGNS TIME!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Reigns got that badass look down pat.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reigns :mark:


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Reigns should call Cena a fruit-booty, fart into the mic and walk off leaving us all to wonder where exactly his allegences lie


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Corporate shilling, senseless pandering, over expository dialogue....it must be a John Cena promo!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns music sounds like what WWE does to ECW music.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so what was Reigns getting nachos when he heard Cena speaking, so he came out through the crowd


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is the internet dreams.... hahaha


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ugh. Fuck off, reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat wink. Lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I hope emotionless Sting is in the house tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least he's over.

But please don't talk. Just end this segment.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Some people are booing Roman, told ya :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Did I just see a Kenta sign? Or am I crazy?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

zzzzZZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well at least he's over.
> 
> But please don't talk. Just end this segment.


Doesn't look like he has a mic.

Edit: Nvm.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

There you go Reigns. Cena said your name. He's responsible for your cheers!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone see that 40 year old in the cena shirt?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

They just had to start out with this. ep


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I'm going to laugh if WWE 2K15 is still based on the same old engine that was made back on the Smackdown vs RAW 2006.


Isn't SDvsRAW2006 one of the best WWE games?


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Now what?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bitch slap Cena for gods sake.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Once again....Kane could just lay down for Orton. How have they not addressed this?


There's tension between the two, did you even watch Raw last week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Some people are booing Roman, told ya :lmao


He already has something in common with :cena4


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Simple, but thank you Roman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GET TO THE POINT JOHN BOI.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did anyone see the Kurt Angle sign?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This promo actually feels like they're reading off a piece of paper for the first time


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

" Get to the damn point John "

:mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

The fuck did he say?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I guess Reigns is the Batman to Cena's Superman.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

"Get to the damn point John"

Line of the year. Decade.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yas Reigns!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman has no time to waste


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Reigns trying to act cool :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GET TO THE POINT, BITCH!*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well this isn't boring..


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

John Cena, the only thing that can turn me into a huge Roman Reigns mark -_-


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Isn't SDvsRAW2006 one of the best WWE games?


It is, imo.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"Get to the damn point John"

The best thing Reigns has said on the mic. This is how I feel about every promo John has now a days.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just be pretty and flip your hair. Don't speak. 
Fuck he's speaking.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> He gets cheered anywhere not North east.


It feels like it's been a while since I've seen a crowd this much behind him. Yeah he's popular in a good amount of markets but it's not just the Northeast that boos him. Chicago certainly isn't in the Northeast for example and you sometimes get crowds that don't like him very much.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Say WHAT? :cena2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Get to the damn point, John"- The entire world whenever Cena opens his fuckin mouth


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

:cena2 ''DIS GREEN NOOB INTERRUPTING ME??''


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I Love It Maggle!!
Sung to the tune of his theme..

John Cena's ooon.. Time to leave the room.. 
John Cena's ooon.. Dear God hit the muuuute..
John Cena's ooon.. Please kill meee..
John Cena's ooon.. Buryin your fave..
John Cena's ooon.. Fruity as can beee..
John Cena's ooon.. Time to take a shiit..
John Cena's ooon.. Eaten all dem pushes..
John Cena's ooon.. Please make it stooop..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They need to start remixing Roman Reigns theme song so it doesn't sound too much like The Shield. Sort of like how The Rock's theme song has been a remix of The Nation's theme song to the point it hardly sound anything like it. 


Is Jim Johnson still around?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena gonna have to carry baby boy Reigns to a decent match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns with the I know you are but what I am BS

UGH

Then Ambroses promo puts them both to shame LOL
And he is the jobber of the group

SMH


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

We should start calling golden showers "roman rains" and see how the WWE hustles to recreate the Reigns character


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT A COME BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ambroseeeee


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ambrose outpopping both!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns should cut a 5 minute promo where he only screams.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, watching Cena is like watching porn in a way.

If anyone walked into the room, I'd desperately scramble for the remote out of sheer embarrassment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING AMBROSE!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Ambrose


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Reigns: No U

Those mic skills :ti


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

AMBROSE :lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I guess Reigns is the Batman to Cena's Superman.



That was CM Punk, but ok.

Dat pop for Dean though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean-bro!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dean is over too :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally some cool stuff. Dean Ambrose saving the show.


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

DEAN :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's the real top babyface :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: FUCK YES, AMBROSE!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Ambrose!


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank god for Ambrose, that was brutal.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ambrose FTW. lol.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Why do Cena's promos always sound like he's reading a child a bed time story. ''Now this is whats happening, then after that this might happen, and if that happens we can go and have ice cream''


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns is cringeworthy on the mic. Doosh chills all over


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I love Dean Ambrose, but his hairline is getting onto that Nicholas Cage level.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ambrose to save this awkward start


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Golden Arches showing how shit is done in 30 seconds.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh. Thank You Dean!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shitty Kane always stealing the spotlight.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reigns isn't actually that bad. Sure, he doesn't have uber amazing Mic Skills. But at least he gets the job done. Works for me. I like him in either way. :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

epic beat down


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Ambrose outpopping both!


You must be deaf lol.....


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Leave it to Ambrose to make the segment actually interesting.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I guess Reigns is the Batman to Cena's Superman.


You have to be cool to be Batman.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

John cena is so dull on the mic. Every promo is the same, it's hard to pay attention to what he actually says as it's so similar.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dirty Deeds being performed on Ambrose.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Was that supposed to be shocking? Because I think they achieved unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So are Cena and Reigns just sitting there while all of this is happening?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Ambrose getting gang raped! OH SHIT

he hurt

legit hurt


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

damn, ambrose is a level above of cena and reigns on the mic


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

MY GOD THE DEMON KANE, LUCIFERS FAVORITE PLAYMATE


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Just be pretty and flip your hair. Don't speak.
> Fuck he's speaking.


If he keeps it short and acts like a badass he's fine. But yeah I don't want to see anything that's too extended from him.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

random beatdown


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure if Dean Ambrose or Jason Sudeikis


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

No saving dean?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"UHGAN!!!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Cena and Reigns are doing nothing while this is going on? It doenst take that long to get back stage.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman and Cena just gonna' let that happen too. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

yay Reigns and Cena are untouchable


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Kick his ass Orton


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns pretty much reading the IWC's mind by telling John Boy to get to the point. :lol

No! Not Dean-O Supreme-O! D:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah Cena and Reigns fuck going to help Ambrose


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Dat beatdown


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they trying to turn this into a fucking handicap match?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Lok said:


> Roman and Cena just gonna' let that happen too. :lol


I was just saying that LMAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So.......Reigns is just going to watch him get beat up?
Okay then.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this beatdown supposed to be funny? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy you'd think Reigns and Cena would at least try to get back there.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Where the fuck are Reigns and Cena :lmao :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What the fuck is this fuckery?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Sting to save Cena and Reigns in the ME.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Is this in a different building or something?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kane's chokeslam's...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So help me, if those two chuckle heads are still standing in the ring when this ends..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So are they just standing in the ring watching this on the titantron?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's the commentary to give us the play-by-play of this backstage beat down?

WHere's the backstage groupie girl screaming?


This is why I miss the Attitude Era. It was done much differently then.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena and Reigns just watching their buddy get a kicking


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool beatdown.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Where the shit are Cena and Reigns?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Got damn, that chokeslam had less impact than TNA wrestling.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

FINISH HIM ORTON!!!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Can this crowd suck any further?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao This fucker is crazy


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

"is that all you guys got"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn that's a brutal beat down.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright, that beatdown was okay. Probably the only cool thing that's happening tonight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a badass curbstomp. :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp that happened


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

"THAT ALL YOU GUYS GOT?!?" :wall


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They beat up Ambrose.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If someone is getting jumped in the ring, Cena is out for the save before the first punch is thrown.

If someone is getting jumped backstage, FUCK THEM.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, I really hope this doesn't turn into a 2 on 3 tag. That would be too much odds-overcoming to handle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why aren't Reigns & Cena running to help him? 

"Is that all you guys got?" Fucking bad ass. 

CURB STOMP! Cool!


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

"Should we help him?"

"Naw"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ambrose is being booked like a man with balls
HOLY SHIT

CENA GO HELP HIM WTF


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All you guys got?! :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CJohn3:16 said:


> What the fuck is this fuckery?


Ambrose is out of the main event , here comes Sting


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Awkward silence from the announcers and crowd.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been laughing my ass off this whole fight. I don't know why.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dead Ambrose


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Ambrose to cut a promo in 2 months asking Reigns and Cena where they were ala Ryback


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ambrose has like, 12 seconds of mic time and steals the show.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

cena and reigns = no fucks given

commentary = no fucks given


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Well the six man will suck until Ambrose runs out late. That was a nice beatdown Cena and Reigns are some slow MFers.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they trying to make this a 2 on 3 handicap so Reigns can look talented?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HERE ROLLINS LET ME MAKE IT EASIER FOR YOU TO STOMP ON MY HEAD!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao @ Ambrose.

Where the fuck are Reigns and Cena? Just watching?


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So I'm going to assume Reigns and Cena didn't attempt to go find him.

Either that or they are horrible at hide and seek.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

That has to be the longest backstage asswhoopin of all time


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SO why aren'r Cena and Reigns helping him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meanwhile, I guess Cena and Reigns are blowing eachother in the ring? 

:lmao

Solid stuff.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Ambrose is now my #1 fucking favorite guy. Especially after seeing his CZW DVD's over the weekend.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Ambrose on his dark knight joker shit. That was awesome


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> Where the shit are Cena and Reigns?


Apparently still making duck faces at each other.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Is that all you guys got!?"


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So Cena and Reigns just watching that happen!? If they turn this into a fucking handicap match :fpalm


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

MY god he has a family


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah Dean turn over so he can do his signature move on you...doh !!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh so both Supermen having to overcome a handicap tonight then....yay fpalm


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank god for Dean Ambrose. Here he comes to Save the DAYYYYYY!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Is that all you guys got... CURBSTOMP!

That segment was badass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So Ambrose not only steals the spotlight... but the two "heros" in the ring just stand with their thumbs up their asses while he's taken out? Uh.. okay WWE. Suuuure.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Zigberg said:


> Sting to save Cena and Reigns in the ME.



55 year old Sting making a save :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose has his shirt ripped wet panties everywhere


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, Cena and Reigns just watched.
Reigns should know where Ambrose does his promos since they've been doing them near random fences and dark rooms for 2 years.
This motherfucker.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Is that all you guys got?!" :ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> SO why aren'r Cena and Reigns helping him?


Because they are selfish assholes that only care about themselves


Dean was a boss though. Is that all you got lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Poor Ambrose. Where are the Super Uso's when we need them?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

lol


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Good start.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

If WWE doesn't realize they have the next big thing in Dean Ambrose, they fucking suck.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

autechrex said:


> I've been laughing my ass off this whole fight. I don't know why.


That's because it was awful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man the commentary team sure sold that beat down, with there not saying a word fuckery.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena and Reigns nowhere to be found :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's Rollins and Reigns still covering up for Reigns, so he can look good in the end...

Though Ambrose was made to look like a major bad ass there 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Yeah Cena and Reigns fuck going to help Ambrose


Agreed on Reigns. But as for John Boy?

Rise Above Courteousness. :cena3


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> So are they just standing in the ring watching this on the titantron?


Apparently so :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena and Roman were NOTICEABLY absent. Jesus


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If Ambrose misses the main event. :sadpanda


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Somewhere emotionless Sting guy is betting that Sting is replacing Ambrose in tonight's match. 7/14/14


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup well I tap out I'm going to DVR this shit


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

faces don't help each other in the "reality era"

simple as that


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Poor Ambrose. Where are the Super Uso's when we need them?


Selling Merch...


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> MY god he has a family


I lold. I miss JR


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> So Ambrose not only steals the spotlight... but the two "heros" in the ring just stand with their thumbs up their asses while he's taken out? Uh.. okay WWE. Suuuure.


Well, to be fair they never showed the ring. It's entirely possible Cena and Reigns both ran backstage but couldn't find where, exactly, this was going down.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

~Humanity~ said:


> epic beat down


Obviously you never seen an NWO beat down before, lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena probably kept cutting his promo off screen


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Is that all you guys got?" :banderas


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Way to leave Dean hanging Cena and Reigns. Just let him get his ass kicked, some heroes.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Where are the samoan cenas when you need'em?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Yeah, Cena and Reigns just watched.
> Reigns should know where Ambrose does his promos since they've been doing them near random fences and dark rooms for 2 years.
> This motherfucker.


I don't know why they're downplaying the shield brotherhood. Reigns should be pissed his "brother is getting destroyed." Ambrose should have told reigns where he'd be.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ambrose not far from doing the Tyler Durden thing; get beaten to a bloody pulp, just laugh and drip blood on his oppressors.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do the commentators get completely silent now?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL why they didnt save him tho hahaha


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, way to make your top two babyfaces look like jerks. Especially Roman, isn't that his "brother" or are we supposed to just forget about The Shield?


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

"Is that all you got?" Haha fucking legend, Ambrose is bad ass.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Ambrose was good as usual but Cena is stinking up the joint, I cant stand Cena's passive aggressive comments at anyone who threatens his spot. "Strong words roman!" "You got a crowd cheering you!" what a little bitchboy, you can tell he's bothered that the crowd likes someone else better than him.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Why was that beatdown so damn long??!! Lol. Where the hell were Cena and Roman, just standing in the ring watching...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena and Reigns playing Cards in the Ring while Ambrose gettin his shits beat in :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because they are selfish assholes that only care about themselves
> 
> 
> Dean was a boss though. Is that all you got lol


Not going to argue with you here!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> If WWE doesn't realize they have the next big thing in Dean Ambrose, they fucking suck.



They didn't know they had it in Punk and Daniel Bryan unit the fans forced them to push them.

The same thing will happen with Ambrose.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IS THAT ALL YOU GUYS GOT?! :ambrose


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Cena probably kept cutting his promo off screen


He won't help Ammbrose until he buys the WWE Network.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

What a pair of asshole faces.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

That WWE Network advertisement was amazing.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol. That network commercial was pretty sick.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punking before I die from boredom. Enjoy the Cena show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That WWE Network spot was random as fuck. Just like WWE.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Gonna be honest, I miss the kicks to the sternum type beatdowns from 15 years ago, so this was nice.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Yup well I tap out I'm going to DVR this shit


Only 13 minutes into the show. :lel


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Wrestling logic for the loss


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> If WWE doesn't realize they have the next big thing in Dean Ambrose, they fucking suck.


Pretty sure they do.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Why do the commentators get completely silent now?


Isn't the silence bliss?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Epic curb stomp.

:damn


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

So Reigns and Cena just watched their partner get his ass whopped?


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wheres emotionless Sting guy to make the show better when you need him?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, that WWE Network ad was fucking nice.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Daym


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

and here comes ginger cena!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That WWE Network commercial is legit.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Handicapped match with Super Cena and Mighty Roman going over?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And SMH at the commentators not even asking where we Cena and Reigns during the beat down.

That is WWFuckery


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake. They're making it a handicap match


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, can sheamus fuck off?

Edit: 1000th post!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Probably going to wrestle Del Rio despite their PPV in 6 days.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Too many limes:mark:
Too many limes:mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think Reigns interrupting Cena during their promo was scripted to happen :lol. The way he said "Say what?" and the look on his face was like "the fuck you playin' at, boy?"


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Goddammit! This crowd is utter fucking shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BAW GAWWDD WUT A CURBSTOMP.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:sheamus :sheamus :sheamus


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dean ambrose going to a local medical facility?

why, that's kept wrestlers from coming back later in the show literally dozens of times! i hope cena and reigns don't beat the authority too easily without him


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Completely forgot Sheamus was US champ


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brace yourselves for the 'Sting to be revealed as the mystery partner to replace Ambrose in Cena's team' rumours...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Love me a Sheamus match. Always great.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Setting Ambrose up for that massive pop when he shows back up :banderas


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> So Ambrose not only steals the spotlight... but the two "heros" in the ring just stand with their thumbs up their asses while he's taken out? Uh.. okay WWE. Suuuure.


Unreal. Epic bad segment. Reigns and Cena looked horrible on the mic and look even worse now.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Ambrose is the new Piper, his going to get over big. Even if he is a heel he'll be cheered just like Punk was cheered when he was a heel.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus getting dat pop.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm already regretting staying awake..


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Only in Richmond does Sheamus get a pop like that.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is miz jobbing already


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

I hate this gay ass talking segment they have the wrestlers do on a split screen when they make their entrance. GAYYY


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Only 13 minutes into the show. :lel


I was watching for Ambrose since Bryan and Punk are gone and he well just got sidelined I am DVRing just in case he makes a surprise save at the Main Event.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That Sheamus promo.....ugh, he needs a little of this:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DAT SMILE.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That Shamoose promo made me cringe


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

DAT network ad :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ROLLINS said:


> Epic curb stomp.
> 
> :damn


Agreed. Probably the best one since the one he gave to Daniel Bryan at TLC 2012.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hollywood miz :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sheamus gonna beat up Miz :banderas


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sheamus vs Miz....LOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Hear those chants people???

people chanting LETS GO SHEAMUS!!!

people chanting "the great white!"

And people Chanting "Sheamus Sheamus!2

no wait... thats just the voices in my head.. my bad :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why don't they just call him Dashing Mike Mizanin, he is basically ripping off Dashing Code Rhodes old gimmick.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The miz !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus vs. The Miz. That's almost enough to chase me away right there.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I love The Miz entrance tbh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz actually getting cheered a little? Nice.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Shades of Hollywood Rock :clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

... FELLA. :sheamus


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Miz vs Sheamus? What did we do to deserve this punishment?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Remember the days when Sheamus vs The Miz was a main event caliber match up, even on fucking PPV?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hollywood miz is lame


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Miz the jobber.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Miz looking like more of a douche than normal, which is pretty impressive really.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm starting to love this version of The Miz :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Sheamus fucking sucks.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Didn't people think ambrose would make a shitty face
:ti

Damn this guy made reigns and cena look like ****

FUCK MIZ


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They couldn't give him a new theme? At least he looks more confident than ever before.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

I Came to jobbbbbbbbbb, there is a rent to payyy


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

worst. jacket. ever.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I bet when Sting appears this casual crowd won't even give him crickets.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Titantron.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Here comes the irish cena :vince2


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

PalladiumL said:


> Goddammit! This crowd is utter fucking shit.


aint that the truth


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

The Miz is no Chris "Champagne" Kanyon


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Far be it from me to critique wrestling attire-or any attire at all...but why does the Miz wear the Undertaker's unfinished robes?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stop plugging your network you desperate assholes!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

That robe looks straight out of Assasin's creed


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Miz killing it with this gimmick


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The money maker :lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Miz- A good mid card guy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Also I don't think Sting is going to show up. The ship has sailed. 

I waited to months after WMXXX and I'm over his return now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

look it's miz jericho! guy's even trying to make his voice sound like y2j's lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Shades of Hollywood Rock :clap


LOLNO. I like hollywood miz though, but just no.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Miz is far better as an asshole heel.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz's intro is awesome, and then his theme comes. I just can't stand his theme, it ruins it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So he's going to lose in 20 seconds.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fucking Miz :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol thats actually kinda funny


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damnit just let Miz get 1 W


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao wat dis shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does MIz's jacket look like something the undertaker rejected.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Miz's face on the titantron


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

isnt this Miz gimmick basically the same as Tyler Breeze in NXT? did they give this to Miz cause that guy got injured?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys can hate all you want, but Full On Heel Miz is amazing.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

nick05_hatch3 said:


> I hate this gay ass talking segment they have the wrestlers do on a split screen when they make their entrance. GAYYY


Do you really call things you don't like gay in 2014? 


Also Miz's face on the titantron during his matches is a great gimmick.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't know if this is worth it to stay awake, its 3:30AM here..


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

sucks for everyone in the cheap seats


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

They should put Layla's moneymaker on the tron. :kobedat


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotta admit, that's pretty funny. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"That's awesome. Now I can jack it to Miz's face for the entirety of this match."

- :jbl


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who actually enjoys MIZ and thinks he's one of the better mic workers?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Say what you want about The Miz but he plays a good douchebag, annoying heel.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Around this time 4 years ago, Miz held the MITB and Sheamus was WWE Champion. How the mighty fall.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha Miz was mildy entertaining there.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe Sting can interrupt this match!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Dear Miz, Tyler Breeze wants his gimmick back.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> why is miz jobbing already


Because he sucks balls


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz's big fucking grin on the screen. :ti


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Say what you want about The Miz but he plays a good douchebag, annoying heel.


"Plays"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Why do the commentators get completely silent now?


It's a huge part of what's wrong with WWE now. Back when JR was commentating he'd get all agitated and 'BAH GAWD! SOMEBODY STOP THIS! SOMEBODY DO SOMETHING! GET SOMEBODY BACK THERE!'...you could buy into the heel beatdowns more because they were presented as a real, heinous act.

Now, it's just completely silent commentators and even golden boys Cena and Reigns seem to do nothing but just stand and watch their teammate getting the shit kicked out of him fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why unify the belts and have less belts instead of giving the IC belt to noteworthy contenders?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm just going to imagine Cena and Reigns got lost Spinal Tap style trying to save Dean.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Sheamus/miz?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Did the crowd really chant This Is Awesome for a Miz/Sheamus match

wat


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow The Miz has a new pair of sunglasses and says he's from Hollywood... does anybody give a fuck about this pathetic jobber?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Remember the days when Sheamus vs The Miz was a main event caliber match up, even on fucking PPV?


I'd rather not...


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Seriously, is this crowd from 2010?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

They really just need to get to the WWE 2K15 stuff.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

In before 'Undashing' The Miz.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> Do you really call things you don't like gay in 2014?
> 
> 
> Also Miz's face on the titantron during his matches is a great gimmick.


Yes, i do. I stay immature throughout my sad, pathetic life. Gay, i know.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT Miz face :lol :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow Sheamus kicking out at one LOL

He really is ginger Cena


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I missed something. Why is Miz's face on the titantron?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So many sexual puns. Awful commentary.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys if you look closely at the rafters you can see someone clad in black!


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol one MIZ segment and 90% of people here now like him. 15 minutes ago he was beyond hated. You FUCKING wankers. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

This is going to be a long RAW :kermit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Miz is orange. Like, straight up orange.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Man I remember watching The Miz on the Real World pretending to be a wrestler and now look at him. Started from the bottom :drake2


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Did the crowd really chant This Is Awesome for a Miz/Sheamus match
> 
> wat


Not Miz is awful?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They didn't know they had it in Punk and Daniel Bryan unit the fans forced them to push them.
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing will happen with Ambrose.


I really dislike when people say this. 

What in the world has the WWE done with Ambrose to make some fans think that they're not high on him? 

Same thing with Bryan. Would they have had him defeat John Cena, HHH, Batista, and Orton if they weren't high on him? No.

Some people take someone getting beaten down in storyline as the writers not being behind them. WWE has shown NO signs that they don't see good things in Ambrose. We all do, they do too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> They should put Layla's moneymaker on the tron. :kobedat












bama4


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Did the crowd really chant This Is Awesome for a Miz/Sheamus match
> 
> wat


I think "Miz is awful"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> "Plays"


"good"


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

It is time to sleep, I guess.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why don't they just call him Dashing Mike Mizanin, he is basically ripping off Dashing Code Rhodes old gimmick.


Did Cody ever become a movie star tho? :lol


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Am I the only one who actually enjoys MIZ and thinks he's one of the better mic workers?


Cause its great to be monotone and slur words. Shit I'd almost rather listen to jeff Hardy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can Sheamus actually make a match exciting? The guy does the exact same thing every match now.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

nick05_hatch3 said:


> Yes, i do. I stay immature throughout my sad, pathetic life. Gay, i know.


Not being allowed to call shit gay anymore is super gay. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

DAT crowd :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Epic :banderas


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Now I remember why I stopped watching WWE for 8 years when guys like the Wiz were headlining Mania. I think that period will always be looked back upon as the dark ages in WWE, even worse than '95.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Crowd chant This is awesome way too easily.

However I do like The Miz and I'm glad he's finally getting a bit more relevant.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Man I remember watching The Miz on the Real World pretending to be a wrestler and now look at him. Started from the bottom :drake2



Still at the bottom.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn, Sheamus is all bruised up. His eye looks kinda swollen to.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Laserblast said:


> They really just need to get to the WWE 2K15 stuff.


If that is your only reason for watching RAW, then my advice is to just do something else and watch it later on Youtube or something.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That Sheamus sign made having the App on worth it.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Can Sheamus actually make a match exciting? The guy does the exact same thing every match now.


He's gotta get his shit in brother.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Twister 2 is coming out?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Am I the only one who actually enjoys MIZ and thinks he's one of the better mic workers?


Yes he's nothing but a Jabroni.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Did the crowd really chant This Is Awesome for a Miz/Sheamus match
> 
> wat


Not sure if the crowd are trolling or just stupid tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> wow Sheamus kicking out at one LOL
> 
> He really is ginger Cena


The match has only been going on for a couple of minutes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ozymandias said:


> I really dislike when people say this.
> 
> What in the world has the WWE done with Ambrose to make some fans think that they're not high on him?
> 
> ...


You cant be serious. The guy jobs all the time while Rollins and Reigns hardly ever lose.

And Why are you talking about DB over the past year or two, i am talking about DB when he first was called back after being fired.

Yeah the WWE was so high on DB he lost in 18 secs at WM the year after he was a bumped for WM.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Why don't the crowds ever get a *"this is awful"* chant going? I'm enjoying this Cheetos commerical more than having to sit through a Wiz match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> The Miz is orange. Like, straight up orange.


Dat spray tan.
Awful, wish the wrestlers just didn't bother with any tanning, tbh.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

LongHessa said:


> Not being allowed to call shit gay anymore is super gay.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This guy gets it. I dont know why everyones got to be so queer about gay in 2014. Its fucking gay tbh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I honestly used to really enjoy The Miz as a heel back when he was WWE champion (he shouldn't have main evented WM though). But now he's quite 'meh'.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shaemus hitting Miz with a giant Shameus head sign on the App during the break. :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we focus on how awkward and dooshy Reigns is on the stick? Is he looking to seduce his opponent?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:aryalol :aryalol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

having his face on the tron is a great touch. u would've thought they would've done that before, but they haven't. original, good idea like that, it's gonna help get him over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

I got excited over that network commercial, i thought it was going to be a next gen new attitude style in the wwe. Bah Gahd i'm dumb as shit.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Still at the bottom.


:booklel


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

When is Darren Young returning?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Miz stealing Tyler Breeze's gimmick?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Funny jokes on miz xD, Sheamus should do well


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

I would rather watch Michael Cole give us a step-by-step tutorial on how to install the WWE app, than watch a Miz match.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

This RAW is wildly boring. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Not sure if the crowd are trolling or just stupid tonight.


Because if they chant for something you don't like then they must be trolls right? Let people cheer for who ever they want.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lulz @ The midget in the front row. 

$100 bucks per foot for his seat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Man I remember watching The Miz on the Real World pretending to be a wrestler and now look at him. Started from the bottom :drake2


Now he is in the WWE still pretending to be a wrestler and pretending to be an actor.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Got this shitty match on mute, lol.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :aryalol :aryalol



:booklel He's such a douchebag


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Advertising a match during a match. Hmm.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Are they even gonna show any of this match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Showing everything but the match lol


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

How disrespectful to the competitors to show that battleground shit in the middle of their match..


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This match should have ended by now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah fuck watching the match let's just show a bunch of wrestlers instead :ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

It's like they just learned the word "moneymaker"...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL at showing the contestants mid-match. They know no one gives a fuck about this tripe. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

T-Viper said:


> I would rather watch Michael Cole give us a step-by-step tutorial on how to install the WWE app, than watch a Miz match.


They just showed us battle royal participants one at a time instead of showing the match. Ate up a good half minute. They're listening.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

All dem jobbers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So now Miz has Cody Rhodes 2011 gimmick of not wanting to get hit in the face? Does he become UnHollywood Miz?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Can we focus on how awkward and dooshy Reigns is on the stick? Is he looking to seduce his opponent?


To be fair it would probably work :$


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the battle royal is Sheamus, Cesaro, RVD and a bunch of meh guys.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> When is Darren Young returning?


he's the new jtg. :hmm:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ugh, how was Khali not one of the people cut from the roster a month or so ago?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So is Miz stealing Tyler Breeze's gimmick?


Like I said before he stole the Dashing cody rhodes gimmick. Just watch MIz will come out with a mask like Rhodes did at some point.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Firefighter9050 said:


> How disrespectful to the competitors to show that battleground shit in the middle of their match..



Mte


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is pretty loud tonight.


----------



## Ace Amoeba (Jun 14, 2014)

Well Flair's not out with Miz, so that's a good thing in my opinion. Hopefully me saying this won't jinx it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I'm at 14 on my "moneymaker" count.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> When is Darren Young returning?


I think he tore his ACL a few months ago


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sheamus over today


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Darren young is out for like 5 months with a bad knee injury, maybe sometime this Fall/autumn we should see him.

Also yea, we forget how Ric Flair completely buried Miz during summerslam over the figure four


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> It's like they just learned the word "moneymaker"...


At least they're past their obsession with "twerk."


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

That pop for Sheamus always surprises me more than anything else in the world ...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Sheamus-You've got some Pine tar and/or steroids on your shoulder there..


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Is there even one fucking adult in this shittty crowd?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Manziel, James and Miz.....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is one of the nights where I am absolutely hating sitting here and watching Raw. Just uncomfortable and unpleasant.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> LOL at showing the contestants mid-match. They know no one gives a fuck about this tripe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I do. This his a hard hitting match. Sheamus at his finest.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz should wrestle with a mask on that has a $ sign on it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Man I remember watching The Miz on the Real World pretending to be a wrestler and now look at him. Started from the bottom :drake2


same here. Whenever I see him I think 'Mike'. 

I only wish he brought in his old roomate Coral Smith along to be his manager, now that might have worked for the better of Miz's persona.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

TripleG said:


> So is Miz stealing Tyler Breeze's gimmick?


Pretty much. Almost like if Hollywood Rock and Dashing Cody Rhodes had a baby with Downs Syndrome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Manziel, James and Miz.....


The Faces of Cleveland.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Can we focus on how awkward and dooshy Reigns is on the stick? Is he looking to seduce his opponent?


:lol

That's actually what it looks like whenever he talks in that "deep" tone.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JBL not burying The Rock = THE SEEDS HAVE BEEN PLANTED


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Ugh, how was Khali not one of the people cut from the roster a month or so ago?


Because he makes them money in India. While Khali is almost certainly the worst wrestler in WWE history, to WWE, it's all about :vince$


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This match has been terrible so far.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like I said before he stole the Dashing cody rhodes gimmick. Just watch MIz will come out with a mask like Rhodes did at some point.


He's actually repurposing the Rock gimmick.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fuck me this match is dragging


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Because if they chant for something you don't like then they must be trolls right? Let people cheer for who ever they want.


A Miz vs Sheamus match though, and before it had even really gotten going? :hmm:

Boy, they're really impressed easily these days.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> I think he tore his ACL a few months ago


Not sure I wanna know how :argh:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You are watching WWE Raw, wait, it's actually a 3 hour commercial for the WWE Network, with other commercials unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

The miz sure loves ripping off the rock 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

PalladiumL said:


> Is there even one fucking adult in this shittty crowd?



*Sting debuts*

"Why is Undertaker wearing face paint!?"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

miz


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

The Miz...Nothing worse...


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hahahhaa yes fuck off Seamus


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Super Sheamus lost?!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol. That is all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, I didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. What?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sheamus lost????????????????????????????


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

holy crap he won clean


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MIZ WON :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Sheamus lost?!? :O


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh shit, the Miz won. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

of all people to go over Sheamus its the MIz and cleanly

This fucking company


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice win Miz


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHA SHEAMUSSSSSSS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz wins. :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Miz wins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus loses clean :lmao
To Miz of all people :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz won clean? A push is inbound! 8*D


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey.. they actually let him win! Surprising! But then I've always been a fan of Miz.. especially heel Miz so I hope more winning is in the future.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This has actually been entertaining. Don't know why everyone is bitching


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh dear god no ... Miz getting another push .. wtf for?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

MIZ WON!! I'm actually so happy about that! Sheamus is a boring shit!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Sheamus actually lost clean? 

That's pretty cool


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

oh, did irish Cena just loose?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well damn, Miz won.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Miz actually Won?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan
Miz push WHY


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

DAMN, Miz actually won :ti


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

SUPERMIDCARDCENA LOSES CLEAN AGAIN I CAN'T EVEN


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Doesn't this mean that The Miz has earned a title shot at the US Title?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait so Miz can beat Sheamus clean but fucking Barrett gets beaten by him 20 times? Fuck off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I enjoy when heels win like that didn't require a big amount of fuckery


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz Won. Wtf. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least that cunt Sheamus lost!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Even Sheamus isn't immune to the pre-PPV champion loses LOL curse!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yes the Heel is back and not a joke


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Not sure I wanna know how :argh:



:maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Superstars winning the world heavyweight title, having to go back to IC/US status. :fpalm

All WWE's fault for pushing guys to soon between 2010-2012


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

When Sheamus actually loses, its fucking Miz. Gaaah.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit, the Miz won!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz Wins.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

MIZ WINS CLEAN!

#PushTime


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

I actually like the new Miz lmao


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Ugh, how was Khali not one of the people cut from the roster a month or so ago?


he's big in india. :hmm:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"Maybe I walk out of Battleground as champion"

Sure Kane :lel


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey look who's here!!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

TBH that was a pretty legit roll up, Sheamus wasn't kicking out of that for a million sundays

Kane just shush


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

How does HHH keep losing his voice?


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Really?.. We better not see Miz win the title. I would rather see the Great Poonjabi Khali win it. I DE INTADERCONTANENTADAL CHAMBIOONN. or however he would say it


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Trips... FINALLY :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

HHH was too scared to come to Canada last week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CoverD said:


> Ugh, how was Khali not one of the people cut from the roster a month or so ago?


:vince$ in India


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Xevoz said:


> Wait so Miz can beat Sheamus clean but fucking Barrett gets beaten by him 20 times? Fuck off.


Miz main evented Wrestlemania and beat Cena. Have some respect, peasant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the story is that they won't trust each other. 

Rollins disappears.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane walking out as Champion?

:maury


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You cant be serious. The guy jobs all the time while Rollins and Reigns hardly ever lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? I realize the WWE is trying to shape Reigns into the next huge thing and I'm not very happy with that, but that doesn't mean Ambrose is falling into the depths of irrelevancy. "Jobs all the time" is an EXTREME overstatement.

And regarding Bryan, would he have been brought back into the company after his firing if they didn't see potential in him? Would he have been WHC heading into 'Mania in the first place if they didn't see good things in him? 

It's you that can't be serious. I realize they can do things that people won't like, but people make out the WWE to be huge idiots, and it's not right.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Is Miz the only heel that the IWC doesn't like?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

damn Stephanie tonight


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Steph

:moyes1


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Take this dick Steph :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn dolph just got a huge ass pop.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ get the fuck off the tv your Sumbitches.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ziggler with a decent pop


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Ziggler pop


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Steph getting turned on by power and other people's pain is the best character progression I've ever seen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steph tonight, fuck me..

Please. :banderas


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:haha Trips and Steph


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That pop for the Zig man :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The point of showing Steph and HHH kiss was because????


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Steph wants the shovel.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Jesus HHH IS BORING! its 2014 go AWAY!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking finally. A reason to be excited. Ziggy!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Speaking of main eventer's that have fallen - here's Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, Ziggler still gets those pops!

Hear that Vince?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Kane (C) vs Reigns at Summerslam.

Book it


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

WORLD WAR ZIGGLER


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

When did kane start wearing red eyeshaddow under the mask? Mother fucker's suppose to be burnt up, bring back the black eyeblock.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OMG RAW IS SOFT PORN.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane looks ridiculous. He should be a management/leadership role. not some damn lacky taking orders from Triple H. Its like is this the Kane use to kick Triple H's ass back in the day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> When Sheamus actually loses, its fucking Miz. Gaaah.


yeah it would be like having the undertaker lose clean on SD and it begin to Khali

Oh wait, .....:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Remember being at RAW when Ziggler won the WHC.

WHAT A MOMENT.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I might try the wwe network free trail.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Zuck Figgler


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Another pop for Ziggler...in a shit house place as well. #PushZiggler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone should tell these fuckers no one wants their shitty network.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SHUT.
THE.
FUCK.
UP.
ALREADY.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I'm playing a drinking game tonight. Every time someone mentions the wwe network free preview you take a shot. 


I'm fucking wasted already...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That desperation in Lawler's voice :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE with that desperate selling like a hoe on Hunts Point.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

this crowd :banderas


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jerry sounding desperate


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Lets go Ziggler


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
Lawler begging for subs
:ti


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

GOAT trips with that on screen smooch with steph, steph making out is like jizz material right there


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Really selling this shit


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

These Network plugs will not stop tonight fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler..

:bean


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Award winning documentaries? Seriously King? 

SUBSCRIBE TO THIS GODDAMN NETWORK GUYS!!! WE REALLY REALLY WANT YOU TO DO HAVE THIS THING!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The fuck? They talked majority of his entrance.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"That's all well and good...BUT FOR THE LOVE OF CHRIST PLEASE FUCKING SUBSCRIBE!! PLEASE!!"


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The shilling of the network fucking destroys me. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is every segment going to plug the network?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Steph


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Peapod said:


> Speaking of main eventer's that have fallen - here's Dolph Ziggler.


He was never a main eventer in the first place.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Fuck they are DESPERATE to get more network subscribers, I think they must realize like 50% of people who got it for Wrestlemania are gonna cancel once the 6 months are up, then they'll be sub-500k subscribers and losing a boatload of money.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who dresses Lawler? A overstimulated 9 year old girl?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Trips & Steph tho


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Arca9 said:


> Steph wants the shovel.


He's gonna bury it in her ass.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fucking WWE Network buried the WWE App.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

darkguy said:


> Kane (C) vs Reigns at Summerslam.
> 
> Book it


Out of all the title matches you could make that would get the least buys.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lawler :lol


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

just read the sig


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

So are they going to keep having the constant WWE Network ads every episode from now on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brandough said:


> The point of showing Steph and HHH kiss was because????


:vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm playing a drinking game tonight. Every time someone mentions the wwe network free preview you take a shot.
> 
> 
> I'm fucking wasted already...


Aare you trying to kill someone with alcohol positioning


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lawler begging people to subscribe.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Fuck they are DESPERATE to get more network subscribers, I think they must realize like 50% of people who got it for Wrestlemania are gonna cancel once the 6 months are up, then they'll be sub-500k subscribers and losing a boatload of money.


It doesn't help that only the USA are able to access it. Bad business move right there.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Another Expendables movie.....


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Amber B said:


> WWE with that desperate selling like a hoe on Hunts Point.


lmao dude! Perfect analogy!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeez they were practically begging for people to sign up to the Network there


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I kind of wish Triple H broke off the kiss to look into the camera and say, "I trust you, the WWE Universe, that you will check out and subscribe to the WWE Network." :side:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Steph knows how to play the game. She got HHH's cock on lock...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Award winning documentaries? Seriously King?
> 
> SUBSCRIBE TO THIS GODDAMN NETWORK GUYS!!! WE REALLY REALLY WANT YOU TO DO HAVE THIS THING!!!


They sound desperate to get back some of that 750 million they lost a few months ago.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> A Miz vs Sheamus match though, and before it had even really gotten going? :hmm:
> 
> Boy, they're really impressed easily these days.


Yeah they do I guess but don't moan about the crowd making an average match better by getting involved. It may not be yours, mine or other peoples tastes but at least they are enjoying themselves. People can cheer for who they want anyway, doesn't mean they should be criticized for doing so.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HHH could KO Steph if they eskimo kiss.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at the Network plugs. They're so desperate its sad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO FANDANGO SI HILARIOUS on the app :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tonight, you're going to see STING! :hhh2

'Roxanne' starts playing through the speakers










:HHH2 :troll


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

They're going to plug the Network so they can inflate the numbers for the Network subscription when they release the numbers by the end of the month. It should be expected.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Fandango with a near-Zoolander-level promo on the App. Merman. Merman!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just don't get why ziggler isn't being pushed. He's over as fuck.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't tell me what to do, King.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got in. What was the opening segment?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE is so desperate to sell the Network. They are one step away from getting on their knees and beg people to sign that shit.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> Wait so Miz can beat Sheamus clean but fucking Barrett gets beaten by him 20 times? Fuck off.


This so much this..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Jeez they were practically begging for people to sign up to the Network there


Practically? It would have been more dignified if Cole just said "We're in bad shape. Look, if you subscribe now we'll get a diva to suck your dick."


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Tonight, you're going to see STING! :hhh2
> 
> 'Roxanne' starts playing through the speakers
> 
> ...


I'd kinda mark out for that. It'd be such an epic troll moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> He was never a main eventer in the first place.


the facts say other wise


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Another Expendables movie.....



Yas! GOAT movie with GOAT cast


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

hey guise remember WWE Magazine ?

Hey Guise you remember WWE Newsletter ?

Hey guise remember WWE.com ?

Hey guise remember WWE Tout ?

Hey Guise remember WWE facebook/Twitter?

Hey Guise Remember the WWE App ??

Hey Guise remember the WWE network ( you get what i am getting at how they keep moving on from stuff)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

God how pathetic ''Pleeeeaaassseee buy the network''. Well maybe if you launched it outside of the US people fucking would you derps. I thought King was gonna cry.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm watching a stream of Raw with no commentary on it. It's actually so much more enjoyable than hearing the words "Vintage", "network" and "universe" constantly amongst squabbling.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Brandough said:


> The point of showing Steph and HHH kiss was because????


Who cares as long as she's on tv.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Although I hardly watch it, I don't mind paying for the WWE Network. $10 is a sweetspot. 

I'm the same way with Netflix, which is actually cheaper at $8.99


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LMAO FANDANGO SI HILARIOUS on the app :lmao


I know right! yet we have to see Ziggler walk to the ring instead?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler is about to get both those bitches watch


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I swear Fandango is heaven sent


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I just got in. What was the opening segment?


Cena and Reigns promo. Ambrose interrupts backstage on titantron, telling them they all have to take out the Authority. Ambrose then gets attacked hard by Kane, Rollins, and Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is pervy Layla's dream come true.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Later tonight HHH will promise to suck people off if they subscribe to the network.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> I just got in. What was the opening segment?


Network, network, SUBSCRIBE, network, EVERY PPV, cena, NETWORK, please, orton, SUBSCRIBE :lawler


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

For anyone who thinks the WWE isn't in some pretty deep financial trouble, just count the Network plugs tonight. It's pretty sad if you ask me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Are the network plugs because of Sting or just WWE being cunts?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Layla is 37, and she looks like that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Layla and Summer Rae dancing together because they are Hepatitis C Sisters.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL at the 
Eat
Sleep
Network
Repeat

sign.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I want Dolph to go full brunette. Just so we don't have to see his goddamn roots coming in.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

what were they chanting


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> HHH could KO Steph if they eskimo kiss.


lmao..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, you know Ziggler's over when he's getting pops in fucking Richmond.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fandango :lol :lol :lol

I do not know why I laugh so much with him


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the fuck is this? thought we were getting a shitty divas match now we get to get a shitty fandango match instead?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor Ziggler, got to face the low card Fandango again. 

It's like if WWE 2K15 had a career mode, you just know that your first match would be against Fandanago, Damien Sandow, or Bo-Dallas.


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

this ultra casual crowd and terrible commentary is really killin my vibe. my god, i fucking hate kids and these 40 year old virgin cena fanboys


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dam rain delay on the Homerun Derby.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> HHH could KO Steph if they eskimo kiss.


this is the greatest comment ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's go ziggler chants, like always.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Layla is 37, and she looks like that.


:booklel
:clap


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

The WWE Network is the new WWE App 
At least Wade will be at Battleground


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I want Dolph to go full brunette. Just so we don't have to see his goddamn roots coming in.


No you don't.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't get over how fine Layla is at 37 years old.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dub J said:


> Later tonight HHH will promise to suck people off if they subscribe to the network.


DX in Bizarro World.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

xander (ricky r) said:


> this ultra casual crowd and terrible commentary is really killin my vibe. my god, i fucking hate kids and these 40 year old virgin cena fanboys


Grab a beer and relax brother.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao The little girl.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

gaz0301 said:


> I'm watching a stream of Raw with no commentary on it. It's actually so much more enjoyable than hearing the words "Vintage", "network" and "universe" constantly amongst squabbling.


How do you have access to this stream?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Y


Jack Thwagger said:


> I want Dolph to go full brunette. Just so we don't have to see his goddamn roots coming in.


YES! I've been saying this for years


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Eat. Sleep. Network. Repeat.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

kings wet dream


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ROLLINS said:


> Cena and Reigns promo. Ambrose interrupts backstage on titantron, telling them they all have to take out the Authority. Ambrose then gets attacked hard by Kane, Rollins, and Orton.


Thanks man, but damn, they are making Ambrose look like a chump.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good God.

fpalm


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

HLA pls


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerry Lawler about to have another heart attack.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


it's so cute the way this girl's first instant of puberty has been immortalized forever on monday night RAW


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Layla and Summer Rae dancing together is sexy ass fuck!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

xander (ricky r) said:


> this ultra casual crowd and terrible commentary is really killin my vibe. my god, i fucking hate kids and these 40 year old virgin cena fanboys



Exactly. This shit is so hard to watch pre-Summerslam. Hopefully their summer angle gets underway soon. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm surprised JBL isn't just throwing bills at Layla and 5Head.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:moyes1


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Summer Rae and Layla dancing I like that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Lawler just came


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Stop this fuckery. Just let them have a damn match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What I would give to be at the commentary table right now. Easy girls don't give Jerry a heart attack


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

King has a prime time view up summers dress.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

I bet :lawler likes that view


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

LAWD. :banderas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat Layla :durant3


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Jerry has a boner


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"is the match still going on" 
"Who cares?" 

That about sums up the commentary teams suckititude.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Are the network plugs because of Sting or just WWE being cunts?


Because they need 9 million subscribers to make money of this thing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Incoming Lawler ass stare .gif approaching. Cleared to land.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You know king has a super hard on right now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lucky Jerry.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't fall for it Fandango! Fuck them bitches. Get that W


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Layla and Summer, Just F**K already


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And Ziggler wins a match!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I HATE it when people get distracted yet still reverse it


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Pretty sure King looked up Rae's dress lol!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

That's it WWE...just keep building the sexual harassment lawsuit against Lawler...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my god he actually fucking won with the Fame-asser :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler unable to win clean :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler about to get them bitches


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ugh shit boring filler match with obvious interference, owh WWE ..


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

JohnCooley said:


> I swear Fandango is heaven sent


3hunna


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you know its bad when Ziggler wins with a fame asser
no one doesn't kick out of that ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Lawler just came


They're too old or him.

:lawler


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Allur said:


> HLA pls


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOLLLLLL at them dancing in front of Lawler. I missed his expressions. Were they hilarious?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

GAD247 said:


> Can't get over how fine Layla is at 37 years old.


How old are you 17? 37 is still young man.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Exactly. This shit is so hard to watch pre-Summerslam. Hopefully their summer angle gets underway soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:brock


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

As if any women would leave Fandango for Ziggler.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MUST.........

Not...........

Fap...........


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll take them both. I'M HARDCORE!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

fire them all please...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ziggler. :mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Df'nZ


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

How the hell he doesn't have a boner right now?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ziggler about to become the Big Zigboski.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This Fuckery..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler boutta get it in!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dolph


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

gotta give miz/wwe credit tonight. i actually wanna see more.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Dolphs face when


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

The one segment i wanted to see ruined with this foolishness. Fandamngo is underrated as a performer. Ziggler is the man. And i might not subscribe to The Network again, so putting this match on Summerslam instead is not good for business.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey hey hey, this is a PG show. No three ways guys. 

What do you think this is? The Attitude Era?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dolph smiles, despite knowing he is forever doomed to the midcard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Go ahead, ladies. Get on your knees. The man deserves it or all the BS he's dealt with this in company.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

My god Ziggler's hair is an abomination.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Dat Jillian reference


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Boogieman reference! :O


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>


Needs more of this NAO!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Somebody was paid to write that segment.


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

Good night to be Dolph


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE with dat polygamous relationship.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ambrose will get a fucking monster babyface pop when he runs in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah, my dude Ziggy gettin' some cunt tonight.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

That was awkward and lasted way too long


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ziggler deserves a three way after all the shit this company has put him through.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> You know king has a super hard on right now.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Ziggler in a feud with Fandango in 2014


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm calling Sting emerging as Ambrose's replacement in the 6-man tag.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>


bama4


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> Dolph



I yelled :Jordan :Jordan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Fuck yeah, my dude Ziggy gettin' some cunt tonight.


All that jobbing was worth it. :ziggler3


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The hype for the main event sounded like it was being read from a paper.

There was no passion at all.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I just don't get why ziggler isn't being pushed. He's over as fuck.


Right. He's probably top 5 in organic over-ness. Not shove-down-your-throat-pandering Cena over-ness.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jerry knows how it works can't show favorites :clap


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

New TMNT movie looks like complete shit. 

Unless it has Krang and the Technodrome in it-No fucks given.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor Ziggler deserves better.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

damn that commercial for the ninja turtles makes it look like exactly what it's gonna be: soooooooooooooo bad


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>


bama4 :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WhyTooJay said:


> My god Ziggler's hair is an abomination.


Yeah because his hair is important in that segment right? :ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler is going home to write to Penthouse forum


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler is about to get both those bitches watch


You predicted this shit. :cool2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> Dolph


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That makes up for the burials big time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WhyTooJay said:


> My god Ziggler's hair is an abomination.




It reminds me of this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> New TMNT movie looks like complete shit.
> 
> Unless it has Krang and the Technodrome in it-No fucks given.


Even Bebop & Rocksteady can't help that film.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Tonight, you're going to see STING! :hhh2
> 
> 'Roxanne' starts playing through the speakers
> 
> ...


Lol, the HHH smilies killed me. :lmao


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

CoverD said:


> I'm calling Sting emerging as Ambrose's replacement in the 6-man tag.


Sting will show up just to pull a :hogan2 and beg the audience to please buy the network. :troll


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This should lead to Dolph getting a playboy gimmick, but it wont.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>


I was going to rage about something, but suddenly I don't care..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> All that jobbing was worth it. :ziggler3


Yeah because he will be getting a different kind of job tonight

:mark::mark:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see Sting! If he isn't here by god WWE better get good fast in the next few weeks or im not watching until Summerslam.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why hate on Ziggler's hair? Flair had it the same way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph got her off....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FUCK.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking hell


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

sandown


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Smh


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

fpalm

No, no, no.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOL SANDOW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The return of the sonic girl!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Sonic Plug Sandow :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is worse sponsor whoring than in an Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What if sting just appears in this Sonic segment?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Sandow in the goddamn shameless advertising.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It never ends with Sandow :HA


Rosita :homer


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

These fucking clowns.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay before it was at least funny, but really?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sandow works at a fast food joint now? Goddammit Cena...with your burials and shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Too bad, guys.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

FUCKING LOL. Shamless Sonic shilling. Fuck.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SHILL EVERYTHING


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

FUCK adam rose is back


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Sandow this is a foretelling of where your going to be in a years time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:jbl someone euthanize that damn bunny


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Back from a commercial break for another commercial.....holy fuck


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosita front and center.
Chingle chingle!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow so Sandow was getting over with his fake gimmicks so they make him do a sonic gimmick.

WWFuckery


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

eat at sonic.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH Adam Rose is fucking so so so awful, TV off


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jesus, the WWE is getting desperate with its advertising now...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This is horrible...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sandow...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:duck


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:Jordan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sonic.

If you thought Burger King, McDonald's and Wendy's was low class.. We've lowered the bar.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sandow just quit
Pls go to TNA or ROH or whatever man 
You are better than this


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sandow training for his next job


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*FUCKERY*.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get this motherfucker off my screen. fpalm


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus Christ this is painful


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, fuck. Fuck this guy and his dumbass entourage


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosita sighting! How beautiful is she?!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This is just embarrassing to watch.. Geeze Louise.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

let me remind you, Damien Sandow once held the MITB briefcase and was poised to become a world champion (until the Eater of Pushes got involved), he is now dressed as a fast food employee.. WHAT AN ELEVATION OF YOUNG TALENT BY JOHN CENA!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fire this cunt and his stupid groupies already FFS. You wanna cut costs? Cut shit like this prick....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

So retarded


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

almostfamous said:


> What if sting just appears in this Sonic segment?


What if Sting just stays the fuck home?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this segment :|


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rose is probably the worst thing going right now. In the world.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That was cringe-worthy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's product placement time all the time!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The burial continues.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jack swagger jobbed to this guy


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

where's competition when you need it?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Can Sandow be any more fucked.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Don't be a lemon. BE A BULLY!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what kind of fuckery was that??


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This company really has no shame. Oh and now the fucking Usos. Kill me now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

LMAO this Adam Rose and Sandow segment was gold and priceless!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL RAW has been amazing so far.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

What the actually fuk


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

This Raw is garbage.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Shittery so much
brain can no handle
is this real life?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Two different shades of orange wearing ass .....s


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

fuck this is sad.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm out.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sting, if you're backstage, just fucking walk out, please.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Usos.......... FUCK


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE has no limits these days.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Adam Rose is the WWE's new pitchman, Dose Network profits :vince$


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Adverts every 5 minutes, not including the obvious plug ins.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is embarrassing. WWE is desperate as fuck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

awhosawho:mark:
awhosawho:mark:
awhosawho:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry no picture of girls kissing is going to make me forgive this shit.. and then to follow it up with a Samoan Cenas Squash match? time to run outside into the lightning storm..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The usos orange shirt reminds me so much of Cena...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Just so I understand this right, a face is allowed to walk up to someone and steal their food from them because they were acting in a mean matter to someone who was serving them their food? 

Okay.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Ugh, even worse now.

Sandow + Adam Rose + Sonic > the Usos


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Over a Hot Dog


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you Harper and Rowen.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol you can see Adam Rose was reading the card


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sandow training for his next job


:Jordan


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT BETWEEN SANDOW AND ADAM ROSE ... GET THEM BOTH OFF MY FUCKING SCREEN ............. OMG ... WTH am I watching ... I feel like puking at this shit, it's nauseating.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Uso's attire looks familiar. Like a certain somebody's....


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good first hour


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh fuck its the Samoan Cena's fpalm and they're wrestling the Wyatt's AGAIN. Time to jump of this train wreck and go to bed


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Usos....Its like a never ending stream of shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Adam Rose, Sonic and now Usos, good god in heaven..


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so proud to be a lemon. #SinceDayOne


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That segment was so bad but funny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"when we say us, y'all say osewwohh"


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

This Raw has been absolutely pathetic so far and we're 50 minutes into the show. I mean beyond bad. How did they go from such a great Raw 2 weeks ago to this utter trash?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Uso shirt looks just like the orange Cena shirt. :lmao










:ti


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Sting will come out to this :mark::mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :harper :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Sandow just quit
> Pls go to TNA or ROH or whatever man
> You are better than this


You know he is making double or even triple in the WWE than he would make in TNA or ROH right?

We may roll our eyes had how lame it is, buts its a job and its acting.

Would you rather be in the WWE and make lets say 750,000 or to to TNA or ROH and make like 50-80k max?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Those fucking shirts fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe that was Sandows future job? Maybe he was in training? :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully The Usos lose the titles next Sunday.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Man I actually found the running gag that was Sandow's random gimmicks kind of funny. But that was just bad. Poor poor Sandow.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I have no issue with the shameless adverts and plugs, though. It's necessary to keep the company afloat.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bring Santino back now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at the Adam Rose skit


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

would've much rather seen a deuce n domino cameo there instead of adam rose.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't give a damn about these four. So tired of them fpalm.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Good first hour


what fucking show have you been watching


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rain is fucking with my satellite signal. Thank God I'm missing the shit you guys are describing.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Sandow has been buried so deep, that HHH wakes up at night in cold sweats thinking about how inferior he is to the EATER OF PUSHES at burying.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Next tag team champs! I love that double team finish too


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So who were their opponents going to be?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look at this profile picture Sting has on his twitter. Is this new?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wyatt family, Uso crazy!


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Sorry no picture of girls kissing is going to make me forgive this shit.. and then to follow it up with a Samoan Cena's Squash match? time to run outside into the lightning storm..



Make sure to take a golf club or piece if sheet metal with you


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> This Uso shirt looks just like the orange Cena shirt. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, how old is that shirt now? :lol


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

We're building up to this throw-away PPV "Battleground" when we could be leading into King of the Ring. Why God, why do we have disposable PPVs and not KOTR anymore?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So much Uso hate on here. Why? They're a good tag team.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A replay of a sequence that JUST happened?


3 hour RAW, ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Yeah they do I guess but don't moan about the crowd making an average match better by getting involved. It may not be yours, mine or other peoples tastes but at least they are enjoying themselves. People can cheer for who they want anyway, doesn't mean they should be criticized for doing so.


You really don't have to take me so seriously or be a white knight crusader for the crowd :lol There's things I like on the show that other people hate. They've got as much right to criticise me as I have them. I don't sit there thinking these people are _literally_ stupid.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> This Uso shirt looks just like the orange Cena shirt. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The WWE's intention was clear when they paired the Usos up with Cena. 

Usos = Tag Team Cenas. Same type of colors. Same type of shirts. Same type of cheesy cringe worthy promos.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

sting to interrupt flair!!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you Wyatt Family


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Flair is gonna introduce Sting omgomgomgomg


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well at least this is not another match lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Flair!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

"2 times WWE Hall of Famer" :lawler


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOOOOOOO!

FLAIR CONFIRMED :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Waiting for sting meme.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So who were their opponents going to be?


"Slater Gator" cut an app promo just before.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You know he is making double or even triple in the WWE than he would make in TNA or ROH right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not all about the money.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't get what the fuck Damien has done to deserve that shit fpalm


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

That Sonic segment was tremendous.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We all know Russia is not to be fucked with


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatt's taking the straps Sunday?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully Flair comes out drunk. At least that would be interesting. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Segments like that Sandow/Rose one is why I perfer wrestling over "entertainment" NOTHING about that shit was entertaining.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This next segment should be pretty good.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sgt. Slaughters theme!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Slaughter gonna be there or something?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo..eh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger gonna be on my tv. :mark: Oh, how I missed you.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev/Swagger next


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

YES ZEB COULTER NEXT TO SAVE US FROM THIS SHIT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Because they were Cena's bitches for a little while.



Oddball said:


> So much Uso hate on here. Why? They're a good tag team.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, We the People time next.


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

Dat Sgt. Slaughter theme


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The fuck is a dentente? 

I'm too lazy to even google it because Swagger's involved.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sting and Ric Flair in the same arena on Monday night for the first time in 13 years.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Meh time to mute this shit, don't give two fucks about Jack Swagless and Rusev


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

They better bring Sting out soon. I don't think he can stay awake past the top of the 2nd hour.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Speaking of which, how old is that shirt now? :lol



He had it on in SVR11 so probably about 4 years old.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I have no issue with the shameless adverts and plugs, though. It's necessary to keep the company afloat.


With better booking, they'd have a better product .. With a better product, they wouldn't need to bend over backwards for advertisers or constantly shill stuff.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Im not even kidding, anyone that works with Cena gets buried and anyone that aligns with the guy gets instant hate like the Usos. 

I won't be quick to hating the Usos but teaming with Cena really has killed their momentum, Cena is like a cancer


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The.Great......One said:


> Meh time to mute this shit, don't give two fucks about Jack Swagless and Rusev


Shhhhh! Jack Thwagger might hear you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hold up, hold up. Mmm mm mm. :durant3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What does Sting or Flair have to offer me in 2014? I'm over them. I've been over them for 10 years....

except for this









That's a damn classic but I'm over these old bastards.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger gonna be on my tv. :mark: Oh, how I missed you.


Fingers crossed and hope it's not a job.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Am I watching raw or has this been an hour long commercial?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Here comes Ric Flair, thank God. He's always drunk and violent.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Oddball said:


> So much Uso hate on here. Why? They're a good tag team.


Because they're Samoan Cenas They act like Cena, they dress like Cena, they're even friends with Cena for some unexplained reason.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

GAD247 said:


> They better bring Sting out soon. I don't think he can stay awake past the top of the 2nd hour.


I don't know if I will either lol


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

oh boy, Pyceb is here tonight!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> The fuck is a dentente?
> 
> I'm too lazy to even google it because Swagger's involved.


Isn't it cinnamon gum?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> The fuck is a dentente?
> 
> I'm too lazy to even google it because Swagger's involved.


It's supposed to be a relaxing of tensions. So of course it'll end in a brawl.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GAD247 said:


> They better bring Sting out soon. I don't think he can stay awake past the top of the 2nd hour.



:lmao Sting ain't coming out bro. Go to sleep. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Sting and Ric Flair in the same arena on Monday night for the first time in 13 years.


STING IS NOT HERE


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Segments like that Sandow/Rose one is why I perfer wrestling over "entertainment" NOTHING about that shit was entertaining.


Whatcha talkin' bout?

That was a GOAT segment...


:russo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So much hate for The Usos, when they are good workers in the ring, and are over with the crowd.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> You really don't have to take me so seriously or be a white knight crusader for the crowd :lol There's things I like on the show that other people hate. They've got as much right to criticise me as I have them. I don't sit there thinking these people are _literally_ stupid.


I wasn't having a go at you mate, just seems strange to me that people moan about having shit crowds and then when one gets involved people moan about it just because it's not their favourite guys being cheered, I just don't understand.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Odds for sting/flair in same ring?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Because they're Samoan Cenas They act like Cena, they dress like Cena, they're even friends with Cena for some unexplained reason.


He only needed them long enough to get the title, then threw them away, gives as much fucks about them as he does Dean Ambrose


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> So much hate for The Usos, when they are good workers in the ring, and are over with the crowd.


It only really got like that when they teamed up with Cena and people got butthurt about it.

USO CRAZY


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Flair/Sting same time? That'd be cool and very nostalgic.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Am I watching raw or has this been an hour long commercial?


You mean this isn't an overrun of the pre-show? :bosh2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Allur said:


> I don't get what the fuck Damien has done to deserve that shit fpalm


He touched Steph's Boobs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Here comes Ric Flair, thank God. He's always drunk and violent.


Flair vs Sting. Book it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooh Lana!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Real Americans vs the Residential Russians! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

> de·tente
> dāˈtänt/
> noun
> the easing of hostility or strained relations, especially between countries.











Thanks wwe and google. History wasn't my thing.


#Detente


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, Rusev's name graphic is hilarious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swagger vs Rusev coming up!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, they didn't give Lana any entrance time? I was looking forward to her doing her strut at the top of the ramp. Shame.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev waving that flag. The struggle is real.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

WWe Cheekily switching Rusev's nationality hoping no one notices


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What dos Sting or Flair have to offer me in 2014? I'm over them. I've been over them for 10 years....
> 
> except for this
> 
> ...


And this as well


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Because they're Samoan Cenas They act like Cena, they dress like Cena, they're even friends with Cena for some unexplained reason.


I admit their promos aren't very good. And they lack character depth. But they're very far from being as annoying as Cena. To me they're a consistently good tag team who put on enjoyable matches.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well having Lana on my screen makes me a bit less pissed


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Come on WWE, it's 2014 for goodness sake.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CRUSH HIM RUSEV! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay! We're learning a French word!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I miss the days when Antonio Cesaro would come out to this theme music.  Shed so many tears.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I though he would of gotten a bigger pop in Virginia


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Flair vs Sting. Book it.


Victory Road 2011, Part II


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Face Zeb :ti


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Lana :wall


----------



## FoundLacking (Mar 29, 2014)

#detante? Fucking really?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dat pop for Swagger. Damn.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

America stand up.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

This is only good cos Lana and Zeb.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lana is looking sexy and is ready to talk some trash tonight


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ready for the pandering eurgh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana looking damn hot tonight :lenny


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

love swaggers theme :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Yay! We're learning a French word!


Didn't we learn another one via Dolph, Layla and Summer?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bathroom break now.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

This past hour has reminded me why I stopped watching Raw live.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

America good, foreigners bad. How original.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Swagger vs Rusev should be a ladder match for the custody of Edward Snowden


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is Nikoli Volkoff


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Real Americans Theme :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>


Holy shit that's amazing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oooh. They're sooooooo booking this right. Haha. Love it.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

If Rusev is forced to job to Swagger, I'll be so pissed.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I miss the days when Antonio Cesaro would come out to this theme music.  Shed so many tears.


Yes...............So True


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana, I drink yo bathwater gurl. :homer


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lana is so hot when she's speaking Russian.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Lana give Detente's in the back of the champagne room?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue Hearts on Fire! 

It is fucking on Drago...I mean Ruseve!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger looked ripped as hell for no reason.


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

Lana is still the best part about Rusev.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Swagger vs Rusev in a flag waving contest.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

God damnit lana


----------



## FoundLacking (Mar 29, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> Swagger vs Rusev should be a ladder match for the custody of Edward Snowden


Snowden on a Pole match. Russo would be proud.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone can translate that?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Because this is what the kids watching really care about. Political debates...


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Why wrestle when we can have a debate!?!?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is thwagger?
She needs to be here


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, thank God Swagger was banned in Canada last week. Didn't wanna pay to see this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lana should be the manager for Kenta.
Her stable could be the united nations.
Get her Cesero in her stable too


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WHAT!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao I love Lana


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

People actually thing Lana looks good? Dat uni-brow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't Russia under Stalin kill more people than Nazi Germany?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

they sure get great reactions from the crowd


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Dat heat.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Lana firing dem shots right now


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Funny how Lana is actually right.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>




best ever


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Anyone can translate that?


She said she gives the best bjs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> And this as well



And these gems. So basically I stopped giving a fuck about Flair after his TNA stint


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chut up.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lana <3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess we had Apollo Creed vs. Ivan Drago. Now it's Rocky's turn.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

"America is stupid" - Lana

Really? Is that all the writers have?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> She said she gives the best bjs


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Swagger hoping this feud never ends


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lana is the new Vickie with that SHUT UP!!!!, reminds me of EXCUSE ME!!!!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Lana putting the roster (excluding Ambrose, Heyman and Colter) to shame with her mic skills. Damn is she good at getting heat.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great argument Lana. Really well though out. This fucking segment fpalm


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd hot for this program


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy shit, the heat.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

sheepgonewild said:


> People actually thing Lana looks good? Dat uni-brow.


That was your 45th post? I would hate to see the other 44
:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YER SO STOOPID.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cant get the Real Americans theme out of my head!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What chants :mark: Lana with a pretty epic promo. She's definitely got skills. Lol. 

Her shut up is as epic as Vickie's Excuse Me ... if not more. 

This is awesome.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Yawn!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

merica dumb


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lana going in


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Does she know any other insults than "stupid"?

Christ this is terrible.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Lana is pretty hilarious on the mic


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I mean the Russians had a civil war in the 1900's Lana...


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm still wondering after all these years why fans are chanting "What?" at foreigners who SPEAK English? I'll understand if Rusev spoke in Bulgarian, but Lana.. Cause it's cool?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This gimmick is over


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can Lana say anything besides 'stupid' or...?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Russia the peace loving Country?

WWE is trying way too hard to make them full blown heels here. Everyone knows about the Soviet Union.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

sheepgonewild said:


> People actually thing Lana looks good? Dat uni-brow.


You know what, fuck you.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger's like:
"Look I'm high as kite but I under the the circumstances of the war of 1812 Lana".


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lana look so mad :lmao


----------



## NillKill (Jul 15, 2012)

Sycho Sid is at RAW right now. Check his Twitter. Maybe he makes an appearance along with Ric Flair and Sting!?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Has Lana not forgotten of the 1917 and 1991 Russian Civil Wars?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana SHUT UP AMERICA!!

:lana Yo country is so stupid it tried to put M&M's in alphabetical order!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Didn't Russia under Stalin kill more people than Nazi Germany?


Dude killed upwards of 20 million if my memory is right.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lana is brilliant lmao.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat Russian propaganda :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao fucking Lana. I love this bitch.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who am I supposed to root for again? Instructions are not clear.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn this feud is over. USA vs Evil Foreigner always works it seems!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I've never consistently cringed the way I have been for the past few minutes.

Time to take a shower to wash this dirty feeling of shame.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ledg said:


> I'm still wondering after all these years why fans are chanting "What?" at foreigners who SPEAK English? I'll understand if Rusev spoke in Bulgarian, but Lana.. Cause it's cool?


The "What" chant was never about the crowds ability to actually understand what someone was saying.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bullwinkle. 

He should have said Boris. That would fit better, lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bullwinkle. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Zeb's GOAT :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Reaper said:


> What chants :mark: Lana with a *pretty epic promo*. She's definitely got skills. Lol.
> 
> Her shut up is as epic as Vickie's Excuse Me ... if not more.
> 
> This is awesome.


You have very very very very low standards.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't start the Lana hate.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

God dam it where's my remote!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Insulting Bullwinkle's Name


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Ready for some Flair?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

dylster88 said:


> Has Lana not forgotten of the 1917 and 1991 Russian Civil Wars?


Shitty writing is shitty writing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Gotta love Dirty Dutch! Colter is the man!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

cmiller4642 said:


> I mean the Russians had a civil war in the 1900's Lana...


That's kind of the point. She's speaking Russian propaganda.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tell um Zeb! :mark::mark::mark::mark:

:wall


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This segment :banderas :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Argh, foreigners are evil!"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> I've never consistently cringed the way I have been for the past few minutes hour.
> 
> Time to take a shower to wash this dirty feeling of shame.


Fixed that for you


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Stone Cold Dutch Mantell says gimme a Hell No


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, enjoying and soaking all this in before Swagger's squashed on Sunday.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lana is seriously the fucking bomb.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

sheepgonewild said:


> People actually thing Lana looks good? Dat uni-brow.


You like the D huh?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone see the PUTIN 3:16 sign? :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Putin 3:16

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That Adam Rose/Sandow segment was pretty much it for me. Haven't watched a full Raw since the week before Payback. Tried doing it tonight but there's only so much shit I could handle before tapping out and wanting to do something else.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zeb


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Zeb Colter and his Bass Pro Shops formal attire says USA! USA! USA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She is trashing my country, but I don't care. 

I still want a lapdance.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ledg said:


> I'm still wondering after all these years why fans are chanting "What?" at foreigners who SPEAK English? I'll understand if Rusev spoke in Bulgarian, but Lana.. Cause it's cool?


Something tells me you didn't watch WWE in 2001.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Patriotism angles are so bland. But some heat is better than no heat I guess.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know the things Lana is saying about the U.S. are actually correct


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PUTIN! :lmao Why is this thing not getting old, too funny


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a shame the circumstances that Swagger went through (you know, him fucking himself over), he has a perfect look in terms of build in the WWE's eyes. But now I've come to realize, this gimmick he has now is fucking perfect for him if he ever became a face.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Colter won that debate.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Lana is pretty hilarious on the mic


she is, but boy I wish I can toss today's stars into the new generation days. 


I bet Luna Vachon could cut a hard promo against the Ravishing Lana, I can see Luna not giving a fuck and attack her from behind and start ripping her tight-ass dress.



WWE really needs to get more edgier.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ledg said:


> I'm still wondering after all these years why fans are chanting "What?" at foreigners who SPEAK English? I'll understand if Rusev spoke in Bulgarian, but Lana.. Cause it's cool?


Missing the point man. Read up on Stone Cold.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Some people missing the point of Lana's propaganda, it's not supposed to be impartial, she's supposed to be a giant hypocrite, that's her gimmick.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol @ Obama getting heat :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

OMG, LOL.

"you know what loretta, that is one ugly man"


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Obama guest hosts raw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol, Obama getting the Cena treatment.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Obama getting booed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I enjoyed Coulter and Jack back when they were the xenophobic heels. That was a different gimmick that actually had entertainment value. Now it's just the typical patriotic American face crap that we've been subjected to since forever.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

:lmao @ obama getting booed


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That Obama on the tron :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lana.... god damn bb!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Obama with dat mixed reaction.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dem boos for Obama :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What's funny is people bringing up real facts about Russia and America and actually trying to have a debate in this thread fpalm 

I guess this gimmick still works in 2014 .. People bringing up the Russian Civil Wars and genocide etc is ample proof of that. 

Really .. are you guys fucking serious about debating politics over a WWE program between two wrestlers and their managers?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat Real American character development.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Michael Cole looks like he's sleeping standing up.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Obama lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol Vince suckin Obama's dick tonight


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Zeb Colter and his Bass Pro Shops formal attire says USA! USA! USA!



:lol :lol


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> The "What" chant was never about the crowds ability to actually understand what someone was saying.



Yeah, I know but sometimes they are chanted so out of place and sounds unlogical. But nvm, I'm just reading too much into it. LOL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This nationalism gimmick shit is ridiculous


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Obama getting more boos than Putin


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, idiot Americans boo their own President. 





too much FAUX NEWS watchers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Obama's here too now! :lol


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

At least they're not chanting cm punk. Hope i didn't speak to soon.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE!!!

fuck yeah MURICA!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana You will never be great man like this man!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol at Obama's mixed reaction


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WE DA PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Zeb is goal.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They picked the perfect crowd for something like this.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a shame all of Zeb's brilliance is waisted on Swagger.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

GREAT segment. Great managers!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Obama was grinning a mofo in that pic


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rusev, the next rock?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rusev showing more personality on the mic than Reigns ever has.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And this, my friends, will be the highlight of the entire 3 hour show. Might as well pack it up as soon as Flair and Sting are done.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zeb is making me want Rusev to kill him


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This is an awesome segment, anyone saying this gimmick doesn't work is deaf


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if Thwagger is pleasuring herself during this segment.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone take these shit people out of the ring. Except Lana, she can stay.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol You tell em, Rusev!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

lol Michael Cole :lol


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow segment is Dope :dance


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Putin 3:16

LOL! The sign of the year right there.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

"THIS IS WARRRHUUURRRR!"


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn Swagger is getting over fast


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Rusev showing more personality on the mic than Reigns ever has.


Rusev is more talented than Reigns all around.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Swagger and Zeb are over. Awesome!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Obama's got more heat than a Russian KGB agent named "Vladimir Putin."

:lel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I can't believe people are actually buying into this shit.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lana with the in ring skills


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i want every american in this building
please stand up and rise
i got three words for you honey
put your hands over your heart
say it loud and proud

WE THE PEOPLE!!!

....admit it, you guys got goosebumps watching that  Zeb's the man


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Lana manhandling Swagger :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lana is bangin' tonight!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!
GETEM' SWAGGIE'


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing kills a USA chant like a picture of Obama :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Swagger's winning.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Why are they booing obama?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lolz at swagger getting overpowered by lana. are you serious


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> LOL, idiot Americans boo their own President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George Bush doesn't care about Black people. lol. #DatKanyepromo

But nah, it's sport of weird that this is getting the top of the hour slot, guessing this match at Battleground is gonna be huge.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This feud is working. I don't know wtf some of you guys are thinking saying its shit. Look at that reaction!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> rusev, the next ryback?


fixed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lana getting physical. Me likey! 

And I think WWE just gave away the best spot of the match this Sunday.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rusev going over sunday


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger with dat upperhand. :banderas


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Lana is bangin' tonight!


She's bangin' every night.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Lana straight up man handled Rusev there :ti


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Putin 3:16


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm gonna need some alone time.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit cheered when Swagger reversed into the Patriot Lock.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Tweener ken said:


> Why are they booing obama?



Cause he's black and Richmond is full of bunch of in-bred hillbillies


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

USA! USA!! USA!!!

fuck yeah!!!

MURICA!!!

my blood's fucking pumped right now :clap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WE THE PEOPLE!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

That was pretty great.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pretty good segment.

And that's from a Brit who couldn't give a fuck about the whole USA-Russia thing.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

If WWE knew how to catch on when they get actual heat they'd push Swagger & Zeb without jobbing Swagger right off. Russev has to win eventually to get squashed by Cena or Reigns but this should be used to build things more first.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

See Jack Thwagger? You overreacted for nothing :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> This is an awesome segment, anyone saying this gimmick doesn't work is deaf


When you insult the country that you're in you're going to get heat. It doesn't mean it's good writing.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Swagger's winning.


Nevermind.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tweener ken said:


> Why are they booing obama?


Obama signs NDAA


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger just jizzed herself

Great segment

WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm on Rusevs side


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, as a non-American, WWE's inclusive programming is so inspiring...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome segment, awesome moment for Swagger. Loved it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit, that pop when he got the Ankle Lock!

Best segment of the night by far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Still not as good as that Scott Steiner debate segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> lolz at swagger getting overpowered by lana. are you serious


I'd let her


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How you actually build a midcard feud... and I think Rusev is looking good with Lana in the lead really. Though I'd love for her to take her ability on the mic and out of the ring and learn to wrestle and really elevate the women's division.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Segment. :mark:

& :ti @ Lana getting a little physical.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana stronger than Swagger?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dat crowd almost made up for the first hour of raw


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Reaper said:


> What's funny is people bringing up real facts about Russia and America and actually trying to have a debate in this thread fpalm
> 
> I guess this gimmick still works in 2014 .. People bringing up the Russian Civil Wars and genocide etc is ample proof of that.
> 
> Really .. are you guys fucking serious about debating politics over a WWE program between two wrestlers and their managers?


Yeah it's really silly that people are posting that it's bad writing. The whole point of Lana's speech is that she is spewing pro-Russian bullshit. She's supposed to make you angry with what she's saying.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

A midcard feud being well built up...my God


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet God this segment. Thwagger you good, or did you mark yourself out into a coma.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking awesome segment!

Capt America Jack Swagger


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Never thought 4 months ago swagger would be in a better angle than Cesaro. Smh......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tweener ken said:


> Why are they booing obama?


Because his approval rating is pretty bad? And a lot of people don't believe Obama is even an american (even though he has proven he is from the US).


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good segment. The crowd was on fire throughout the whole segment.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Lana beating swagger:lol
thwagger must be mad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment ended pretty well. I was entertained.

:vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm gonna need some alone time.


:lmao go cool yourself down


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm actually marking hard for swagger cause of this feud its so good


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Sweet God this segment. Thwagger you good, or did you mark yourself out into a coma.


/in coma/


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love this feud and I'm pulling for swagger and all but, lets take a moment to look at greatness.










:kobedat


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

hogan should give swagger the "i'am a real american" song.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

This has a good build up. Looking forward to the match. Zeb and lana are really good at promos.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lana is a beast.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MEMS said:


> Fucking awesome segment!
> 
> Capt America Jack Swagger


Yup. 

CORI checks abound...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oddball said:


> When you insult the country that you're in you're going to get heat. It doesn't mean it's good writing.


Always gotta complain about something.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

This is the first time in this kind of feuds that I want the american hero to win.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cole, King and JBL.

These guys get crazy airtime man


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

extremely doubtful = we'll see Ambrose run-in tonight :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

these fuckers. no fucks given.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

"extremely doubtful!" They are trying to hard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns
Still doesn't give a fuck

Brotherhood.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The commentary and the superstars make it sound like Ambrose will appear in the end.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been more believable to have Lana jab him in the eyes?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol At all the love for the Rusev/Swagger feud on this forum.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah Cena it was a set up and you and Reigns just watched as it happened

only person you have to blame is yourself and reigns.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena with that expository dialogue again. 

Cena also be like "Hey man. We gotta be best buddies like Ryder and I used to be! Come on man!"


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is doubting for the six man tag tonight? Sting is gonna be Cena and Regins' tag team partner!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Bout to overcome dem odds tonight.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Tweener ken said:


> Why are they booing obama?


 I could write a book on that and probably have to do a 2nd volume.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I still say the natural story for this feud is to have Rusev cheat to go over on Sunday and then have Swagger win the feud at Summerslam.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena comes across so fake just wow it's mindblowing


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Reigns stop poutin ffs you tart!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reigns staying a badass even against Cena :lenny


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Waiting for Sting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I still can't believe that Swagger is in a segment that is getting massive reactions.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WWE logic, these two brought the handicap match on themselves, fucktards shoulda gone to his aid.... Duh.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

They are actually doing a good job of building up the Swagger/Rusev feud.

And good fucking lord. Even in a backstage segment that's all Reigns can do? He'd better improve...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

In kayfabe, why the fuck don't the Authority just jump Reigns and Cena?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

LMAO KING


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Reigns really starting to come into his own in backstage segments.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Can't believe writers actually built up a mid card feud.

Feels like forever (Sandow vs Cody) since they've done that successfully


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry having a stroke again over there?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

USA! USA! USA!

That Swagger/Rusev segment was awesome. :mark:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> extremely doubtful = we'll see Ambrose run-in tonight :mark:


So true :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

King needs to NOT speak!! :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

crowd goes crazy for a solid 7-8 minutes

people complain

the fuck is wrong with these idiots that shit is wrestling 

80s or attitude era crowds being loud the whole time making it 10x better no matter what's going on will never come back or even get close if wwe doesnt do shit that gets people loud

don't like it? you're missing out on half of wrestling miserable jerks


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Flo Rida on Raw next week? Just another reason to not watch next week.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Flo-rida went platinum. Thats fucking sad


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Reigns really starting to come into his own in backstage segments.


Uh no, he is god awful.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Swagger should come out wearing usa flag at BG.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

STING STING STING STING


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever said they saw a "putin 3:16" sign out in the crowd was absolutely right. :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I cant wait for WWE 2k15 like... I'm pumped


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Swagger's winning.


Oh man, can I live in your universe? 

If only, but I'ma just enjoy this feud for now even though the outcome is damn obvious.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Flo-rida went platinum. Thats fucking sad


This generation of hip-hop music and Southern Rap sucks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Join us next week on Raw when the state of Florida guest stars


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

FloRida next week!?


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

"Orton, Rollins, and Kane taking on John Cena.... and ROLLINS." :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't heard of him, but is Gabriel Iglecias the Carlos Mencia for the new age?


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Lawler: Kane, Orton and Rollins vs Cena, Roman, and .... Rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Flo-Rida returns!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Uh no, he is god awful.


this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Captain IWC said:


> Lawler: Kane, Orton and Rollins vs Cena, Roman, and .... Rollins



:lmao :lmao :lmao Senile Motherfucker...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

My god it is like watching Cena trying to out act a Potato


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fucking Jerry mixed up Rollins and Reigns fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

AustinRockHulk said:


> This generation of hip-hop music and Southern Rap sucks.


Southern rap has been trash for years


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rybaxel being MANLY.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO RYBAXEL HUGGING ON THE APP :lmao THESE TWO ARE GREAT!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This RAW needs something special. Right now it's boring to watch.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope Flo-Rida performs 'Whistle'. That's my shit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> crowd goes crazy for a solid 7-8 minutes
> 
> people complain
> 
> ...


If they would have tried this angle back in 1998. Lana and Rusev would have either A. got booed out of the building. B. Val Venis would have came out and offered a proposition for Lana. C. Godfather would have came out and offered the hoes to Rusev.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok-Big segment is over..so Raw has to wind it down a bit.. so let's see. 

A: Diva's match
B: Khali match
C: Sin Cara Squash
D: BUY THE FUCKING NETWORK PROMO'S


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, here's CommercialMania :vince2


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

ApexPredHardyFan said:


> "Orton, Rollins, and Kane taking on John Cena.... and ROLLINS." :lmao :lmao


Didnt believe my own ears when he said that, thought i heard it wrong :done


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Cena comes across so fake just wow it's mindblowing


I know. It's the kind of mic work that makes him cringe worthy. It's unfortunate because he's actually a great mic worker, in fact one of the best in the company right now. Instead they simply have him stick to the same material he always does.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How my n!gga Swagger getting bigger reactions than Cesaro! Is Cesaro even in a program for battleground?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

RVD Del Rio? 'Cos this hasn't been done about 20 times in the past year


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all the jobbers are on raw tonight


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

DAT botch :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Ok-Big segment is over..so Raw has to wind it down a bit.. so let's see.
> 
> A: Diva's match
> B: Khali match
> ...


Don't forget replays.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh man, can I live in your universe?
> 
> If only, but I'ma just enjoy this feud for now even though the outcome is damn obvious.


swagger win, because rusev is ultimately going nowhere and MURICA so why not? that's the way i'd go. if rusev has it no one who matters will care in a year that rusev first's loss was to jack swagger. myopia is rampant in wrestling though so omg rusev losing to JACK FUCKING SWAGGER would be so terrible rusev would be rooined!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

One of a KIND!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RVD vs. Del Rio v4343432


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well they noticed their mistake


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lana was one of the highlights of that segment, tbh. She's fucking fantastic at this role despite actually being an american. :lol

I still am laughing at her slapping the shit out of Zeb and grabbing Swagger's hair.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Flo-Rida?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck me, the midcard is so shit. Same boring match ups. When does ADR's contract run out?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

JobVanDam :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Smooth as phuck Jerry.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

fpalm King correcting himself is almost as bad as him messing up in the first place :lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> I know. It's the kind of mic work that makes him cringe worthy. It's unfortunate because he's actually a great mic worker, in fact one of the best in the company right now. Instead they simply have him stick to the same material he always does.


You'd think after 10 years of doing the same old shit, he'd be able to do it convincingly these days.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yas JBL, I think Jerry is still pretty "excited" about summer rae and layla.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Very boring RAW this week, so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Don't forget replays.


And WWE live action commercials.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

E-C-Dub chants? Will these ever die


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Southern rap has been trash for years


Outkast says hello.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Senile Motherfucker...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Somebody fire this scrub i thought my ears were deceiving me when i heard that shit


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

lets get :flair in there already


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Does the ring apron say WWE Network? Desperate ass


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Fuck me, the midcard is so shit. Same boring match ups. When does ADR's contract run out?


At one time this was a Feud for the WHC Title.........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OW
WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm liking WWE's knew strategy of differentiating it's RAWs & PPVs; not by making the PPVs worthwhile, but making the RAWs worthless.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Say what you want about him, but ADR is a great psychologist.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Del Rio leaped a full second before RVD even got near him. Why are we doing this again?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> swagger win, because rusev is ultimately going nowhere and MURICA so why not? that's the way i'd go. if rusev has it no one who matters will care in a year that rusev first's loss was to jack swagger. myopia is rampant in wrestling though so omg rusev losing to JACK FUCKING SWAGGER would be so terrible rusev would be rooined!


Rusev will beat Swagger (probably even squash him) so that he can gather even more heat because then, a "bigger" face can defeat him. That's my guess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob Van Botch

i don't think his face was supposed to hit the ring apron

that is why you don't smoke before a match Rob


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

RVD needs to reinvent himself or something; maybe give him an all black singlet.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

C'mom, give me some wwe 2K15 already


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> swagger win, because rusev is ultimately going nowhere and MURICA so why not? that's the way i'd go. if rusev has it no one who matters will care in a year that rusev first's loss was to jack swagger. myopia is rampant in wrestling though so omg rusev losing to JACK FUCKING SWAGGER would be so terrible rusev would be rooined!


YEAH EVEN THWAGGER KNOWS THAT AINT HAPPENING :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get that Wildcat Kofi Kingston to fill Ambroses' spot?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> If they would have tried this angle back in 1998. Lana and Rusev would have either A. got booed out of the building. B. Val Venis would have came out and offered a proposition for Lana. C. Godfather would have came out and offered the hoes to Rusev.


and the 80s crowd would have gone just as wild for it

the point wasnt what they went wild for, it could be anything. the point was they were getting what they wanted more consistently during both earlier times and they were louder for longer stretches of time which made the product better. a hot crowd makes whatever is going on better. they aren't gonna _be_ yelling if faux-sophisticated bullshit about how lame the story is influences what is put out. produce what people react to. you want shit that isn't based on simple archetypes wrestling is not the entertainment you should be consuming.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Remember when Alberto Del Rio was WWE champion...twice...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao I thought RVD botched the fuck outta that but Del Rio pulled the apron.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> RVD needs to reinvent himself or something; maybe give him an all black singlet.


I think he needs more weed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

woah ... there's still 2 more hours left ...


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

This was a feud for the WHC what a joke


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oddball said:


> This RAW needs something special. Right now it's boring to watch.


Like a big return?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Del Rio vs Shameaus, although done 800 times, was pretty good on Main Event. Tables and Kendo sticks.. And I was front row obviously!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob Van Damns lucky number is 420 we all know that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TBH I'm really bored of RVD's move set.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Del Rio is a 5 time World champion. Let that sink in, guys.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Remember when Alberto Del Rio was WWE champion...twice...


I try not to.. Well.. Ricardo was awesome at least!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think RVD hurt himself on that apron spot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ADR gathering up some wins.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chose a great RAW to watch it live for the first time ever huh? :done


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Remember when Alberto Del Rio was WWE champion...twice...


remember he fueded with cena and had Ricardo, and those expensive ass cars ?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

job van dam


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

RVD hasnt one a match since he came back has he. Such a jobber.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BORING


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOB VAN DAM


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WHY DOES THIS FUCKER KEEP WINNING MATCHES


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Del Rio resign with the wWE or something?

I thought he was quitting, and fora while he was jobbing but he is winning again


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Remember when Alberto Del Rio was WWE champion...twice...


Remember when he won the Rumble?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Job Van Dam

Thanks for coming back, I guess?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> YEAH EVEN THWAGGER KNOWS THAT AINT HAPPENING :lmao


yeah it aint but it wouldnt matter if it did


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Captain IWC said:


> This was a feud for the WHC what a joke


:lol Its true.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

The usual crickets for that personality devoid cunt Del Rio.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking hell. Del Rio is still ridiculously protected.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE being a sad, slutty mess. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Yeah yeah yeah RVD ADR whatever.........WWE Network!"


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> TBH I'm really bored of RVD's move set.


This. I'm tired of seeing him on the show. How old is the guy? Honestly just ready for him to retire.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

ARRIVE
JOB
LEAVE
REPEAT


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Del Rio is a 5 time World champion. Let that sink in, guys.


4 time.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

HOLY SHIT CM PUNK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another newtwork plug. Goddamnit cole.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Was wondering when they were going to plug the network again it's been a few minutes since they did a plug


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Lmfaoooooooooooo you lyin!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit....


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Punk return

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CM PUNK RETURNSSSSSSSSSSS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

FUCK. I almost marked out.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

CM Punk...??


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Punk :|


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

PUNK


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor WWE really misses CM Punk huh? lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I know RVD isn't relevant anymore, but to have a guy who's did some of the most insane shit ever in ECW tap to a armbar is lame. Punk is back! on the Network lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Punk extend his contract? They are showing an ad for his best in the world DVD on the network promoting it?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

unk2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please comeback Punk!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Strange to use him to try and nab subs...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god please don't let this mean he's returning. Please baby jesus.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Using punk for subs

SO DESPERATE
:booklel

Poor vince


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Still advertising Punk huh?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*FUCK ME NOT EVEN 8 SECONDS AFTER THE MATCH ENDED THEY PLUG THE NETWORK AGAIN* but the fact they are adressing the cm punk documentary


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL

Now you know their fucking desperate.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Are they promoting a Cm Punk related thing right now?!

What the fuck?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wait wtf


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Punk :lmao


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

HOLY SHIT THEY WENT THERE.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 4 time.


2 WWE
2 WHC
1 CMLL


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Punk return :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Job Van Dam?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

They're advertising Punk?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OH GOD


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

They're THAT desperate for network subscribers. :lol


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

CM PUNK...WOOOOOOOW


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh god, Punk marks will be going crazy tonight..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE trying one more time to get Punk to re-sign. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop feeding the punk chants WWE.....


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

WTF PUNK ON RAW :cool2


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

WTF?!!?!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Well...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

'Pwease buy our network, we will wuv you'


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

See Punk!! They miss you COME BACK!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Interesting :hmm:

Trying to mend bridges with CM Punk perhaps?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Are they promoting a guy who's LEAVING?

WAT


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

CM Punk stay winning, :ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Using CM Punk as subscription bait, oh my...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WWE Network: The only place you can see CM Punk. Ever again.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WWE promoting CM Punk now 

Looks like crybaby is returning soon


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Using Punk? Fuck this company.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Two days before his contract expires and they advertise a special for him, OMG!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Only on the WWE Network! :lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

STING STING STING STING !!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

unk2 Going to be that big Network draw.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Punk Return confirmed!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

They are so desperate for subscribers :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Using Punk to sell the Network I'm dying.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

They've been mentioning Punk a lot lately. Perhaps they're speaking again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Talk about me unk2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh Christ, they are desperate :lol :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

idk, as many times as CM Punk botches or as much as he is called a dick, i get goosebumps when i see the man do his thing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They'll end up promoting Benoit soon I swear


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the fuck is this on my TV cm punk? 

on the wwe network?

better eat up those subscriptions punk marks!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Um, they're acknowledging CM Punk.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jerry, nobody calls him "The Naitch"


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Allur said:


> Still advertising Punk huh?


Well, as it turns out he still makes them a shit-load of money.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Trying to get every last drop out of Punk for network subscriptions


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Who the hell is CM Punk?

:vince6


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE really desperate now lol. Just give up already, let the man return when he wants.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

RIP in pieces General WWE section


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLWWE.

Fucking shell of it's former self.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I was outside the room and for a second I thought the were airing a Punk vignette. Heart skipped a beat.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol! They're trying to milk Punk.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

They're thirsty as hell for those subscriptions.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey look CM PUNK, Buy The DAMN Network :vince5


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Shows how desperate they are with this network debacle right now. :lmao :sodone


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they are selling a Punk DVD but they edit out the Punk chants?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I miss Punk so much. Fucking hell.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is pathetic son lmaoooo they're that desperate?????? My god :booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Are they promoting a guy who's LEAVING?
> 
> WAT


He already left, just not contract-wise.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's like they're begging PUNKER to come back! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Um, they're acknowledging CM Punk.


And immediately 5,000 threads are started.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk isn't returning come on.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I will resign up for the WWE Network if they send me freakin cookies!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at WWE. So desperate to get people to buy the Network that they decide to promote a CM Punk documentary.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They need subscribers


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I miss Punk so much. Fucking hell.


With you on that one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

First CM Punk WrestleMania Rewind, now CM Punk Documentary... something is fishy. :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a new low for WWE. Pure desperation. The man walked out of your company and you're using his name and promotin the network by having a special dedicated to him?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO They are so fucking desperate for network subs that they would use CM Junk, a guy they've basically excommunicated, to try to get those subs.

:lmao This company.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll try not to read in to this but .....


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Cameron vs. Naomi next.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CM PUNK RETURN IMMINENT?!?!?! OH MY GOD THE BEST IN THE SECOND CITY SAINT WORLD BITW CHICAGO 2011 PIPEBOMB HE IS RETURNING BY GOD!!!!! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

:flair3
my body is ready :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I miss Punk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They should try improving the product first if they're that damn desperate for Network subscribers.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hes 100% coming back they wouldnt show that otherwise.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> First CM WrestleMania Rewind, now Documentary... something is fishy. :mark:


There is no way they're trying to recreate what happened three years ago. I can't believe that. I won't believe that. And I want to see Punk back.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Punk still winning lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just realized WWE is competing with the Home Run Derby today...hmmm maybe that's why much hasn't happened so far.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WWE searching for subs with Sahara Desert levels of thirst.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Cameron vs. Naomi next.


I'm glad they dropped that from the PPV.

edit: ok you lied


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seriously though, that Punk DVD is amazing and everyone should see it


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Hes 100% coming back they wouldnt show that otherwise.


He's not coming back.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL using Punk to get those subscriptions unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What pisses me off the worst about Punk is WWE paid his contract (and continue to do so!) till the end.

I understand giving him a month off (even if they really didn't want to) but since he didn't return the Raw in March in Chicago they should of fired him for failure to honor his contract. 

Instead we are stuck with Sonic commercials with Adam Rose and Hard Cider promo's with fucking hand puppets to pay his ass to sit home and cry about the Cubbies.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*BUY THE FUCKING NETWORK NOW*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

why the fuck does it say fearless at the start of nikki's titantron?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mrs. Future Main-Eventer right there!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> I'll try not to read in to this but .....


Its hard, right? haha


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> I will resign up for the WWE Network if they send me freakin cookies!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I know Satisfaction is a tv show but it pisses me off so much for some reason


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Mrs. Future Main-Eventer right there!


Don't forget PPV Headliner.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, they are actually giving the divas their own entrances. That means the match will last about 3-5 minutes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> WWE searching for subs with Sahara Desert levels of thirst.


:lmao Great GIF!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah people are saying desperate but they are a company whose purpose is to make money 

advertising some cm punk shit on the network may be desperate but it's something they should be doing anyway there are some people out there who will buy a subscription because of this


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

woah woah woah


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This Raw just gets worse and fucking worse. Nikki Bella now. Give me strength. And don't give me this "oh but she's hot" bollocks, if I want to look at a hot girl and pull the end off it there's thousands better all over the internet.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Queen is here woot woot


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Nikki Bella and her stupid fucking hats...I can't take it.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Main event incoming :mark:



...:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god. Stephanie McMAN. rotfl!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

At this point, it wouldn't surprise me if WWE advertised Owen Hart's death unedited just to sell the Network. Man, they're desperate.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the wwe advertise their network with clips of monday night wars, cm punk and the legends house, none of this appeals to casuals and pg pussies so if wwe believe the hardcore wrestling fanbase is where the money is at then why not put on an actual good current wrestling product?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Have Brock give Nikki a microphone so he can use his GOAT catchphrase, 

"Nikki say something stupid"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Seriously though, that Punk DVD is amazing and everyone should see it


Yep, one of the best wrestling documentaries.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nikki Single for Life :cena5


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Mrs. Future Main-Eventer right there!



:booklel


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

JBL: ''Wooaahh back from vaction?''. Wasn't he watching earlier?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Such a desperate move for Network sales. Look guys! We'll even give you CM Punk stuff! Sign up! Fuck it, we will even do a show called "Best of Benoit" just buy the network Damn it!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

:vince3 "I know I told you guys :jbl:cole3:lawler not to mention unk2 but we need that :vince$


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

The sheer amount of titties out there. :durant3


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

D. Bryan and Brie are probably backstage right now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikki has too much lipstick on


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck Nikki. Retarded bitch. Get that slut off my screen.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> That's a new low for WWE. Pure desperation. The man walked out of your company and you're using his name and promotin the network by having a special dedicated to him?


Except that's his Best In The World DVD, so technically it's not a special, they're just airing his DVD on the Network.

I see your point, doe.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Steph's dress looks like Bigfoot took a shit on it and wiped his ass afterwards.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> yeah people are saying desperate but they are a company whose purpose is to make money
> 
> advertising some cm punk shit on the network may be desperate but it's something they should be doing anyway there are some people out there who will buy a subscription because of this


Well for their sake it better work.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Brie's best friend is Daniel Bryan, her fucking husband. But w/e. 

And for the love of christ, this handicap shit is getting old. As if we didn't enjoy the divas any less already.

Oh and I just now realized, it's two black chicks vs one white chick.

I wonder how well this will go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They about to jump this beetch.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

oh dear this team doe


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Seriously though, that Punk DVD is amazing and everyone should see it


No joke. My favorite DVD they've done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So let me guess Nikki wins because Alican and Cameron cant get along.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nikki looks a few years older. Daddy like :^>

Fucking Alicia Fox? Incoming stupid post match tantrum.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Team Weave to put the beats on Nikki! :jay2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Da Bad Weave Cru


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince5 BRIE SCREWED NIKKI!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki's rack. :kobedat

I'd bury my face in it like an ostrich in the sand.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another handicap match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Instead of pathetically using wrestlers who walked out on you to boost Network subscriptions, why not try producing a watchable product?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Sting to come down and save Bella! Calling it now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Here's the future PPV headliner Nikki!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This raw has been ridiculously boring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> WWE searching for subs with Sahara Desert levels of thirst.


:lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Nikki vs 2 divas again. shrugs.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Alicia fox and Cameron suck! Fox just makes me cringe.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I miss Punk so much. Fucking hell.


Me too, man. Me too.

I do have to say though, when I watched BITW, I enjoyed it more than anyone else's documentary. Plus, I didn't know about Operation Ivy until I heard Punk mention them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, a new black red for the divas matches!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh noes'! The funks are no more! :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Such a desperate move for Network sales. Look guys! We'll even give you CM Punk stuff! Sign up! *Fuck it, we will even do a show called "Best of Benoit" just buy the network Damn it!*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cameron vs. Naomi. What a match to try and get you to buy a ppv


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Hurry up and get to Sting I cant be arsed watching anymore of this crap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watch Nikki turn on her sister Brie if they reinstate her. Cena's girlfriend will turn heel before he does. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A lot of the dirt sheets recommended putting some of the house shows on the Network every once in a while (but blacked out in certain areas to make you go). I agree with the idea but we all know untelevised House shows are just practice PPV matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cue naomi's music ina few mins.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nikki about to overcome dem odds and do her man proud
:cena5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Black Ref laying down the law.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Highlight of this RAW, so far:
- Nikki Bella. My god she looks so fuckin good kada


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

The way they're building it, expect AJ to drop the title to Nikki after her Paige feud.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Nikki has too much lipstick on





Leonardo Spanky said:


> Nikki Bella and her stupid fucking hats...I can't take it.


You people are just now noticing these foolish traits about her? Her whole attire sucks.



Emotion Blur said:


> At this point, it wouldn't surprise me if WWE advertised Owen Hart's death unedited just to sell the Network. Man, they're desperate.





gaz0301 said:


> Such a desperate move for Network sales. Look guys! We'll even give you CM Punk stuff! Sign up! Fuck it, we will even do a show called "Best of Benoit" just buy the network Damn it!


Don't be that fucking ridiculous about this Network situation. You guys wouldn't be saying any of this foolishness if they weren't using CM Punk for this.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


> CM PUNK RETURN IMMINENT?!?!?! OH MY GOD THE BEST IN THE SECOND CITY SAINT WORLD BITW CHICAGO 2011 PIPEBOMB HE IS RETURNING BY GOD!!!!! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


 Only on the Network


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Punk and Sting being in WWE would be seriously Dope


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Let's Go Nikki" chants :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hurry up and debut Sting.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

the_final_task82 said:


> Me too, man. Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to say though, when I watched BITW, I enjoyed it more than anyone else's documentary. Plus, I didn't know about Operation Ivy until I heard Punk mention them.



What's Operation Ivy??


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cameron is said to be over the moon to be teaming with her idol Alicia Fox.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

These high-pitched fucking kiddy noises are starting to piss me off severly.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Steph


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

is nikki the champion? wtf is this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Instead of pathetically using wrestlers who walked out on you to boost Network subscriptions, why not try producing a watchable product?


Because EVEN though we won't sign CM Punk to an extension...we want to milk every hour he has left in his contract ..it's all about the monayyyyy :vince$


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

People don't like Nikki's attire? fucking weirdos.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT "Lets Go Nikki" chant.

Although most of them sound like kids, though. :lol Still good that the crowd gives a damn, though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cameron is said to be over the moon to be teaming with her idol Alicia Fox.


:lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

The crowd is actually pretty into this match. And with good reason, it's pretty good.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Alicia is so vicious :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck was that move? :lol


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Nikki has a better dropkick than Cena :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

God damn, that Alicia Fox finisher.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now Alicia Fox has the worst finisher in the world.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

ok that was a good match, push alicia


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH these bookers are AWFUL

they have a match that books itself and the WWE fucks it up of course

this company sucks


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're only half way through this show...........


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nikki with her Ziggler-esque selling.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Benoit killed Owen! New evidence found! Tonight on the network!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Brie quit why are they still talking about her??


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> What's Operation Ivy??


Punk band from the late 80s. Two of the members went on to form Rancid.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

darkguy said:


> The way they're building it, expect AJ to drop the title to Nikki after her Paige feud.



And the WWE will expect Nikki to be the face vs AJ :lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Sting to come down and save Bella! Calling it now.


:mark: :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT Move


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> DAT "Lets Go Nikki" chant.
> 
> Although most of them sound like kids, though. :lol Still good that the crowd gives a damn, though.


How sad that 6 people chanting is considered "giving a damn" for a Diva these days. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> People don't like Nikki's attire? fucking weirdos.


I think they were talking about her snapback she be wearing down to the ring. I don't see anything wrong with it at all.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Did they actually just give this match a good amount of time? And did it seriously just not turn out bad? 

God damn Nikki has improved.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Guess she still need to take some Superman lessons, Cena slackin!


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, look. The red-shirted ensigns won this time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

No run in for Naomi to build up on her pre Battle Ground match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*looks at time* Fuck. Raw is only 50% complete, guys.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

WWE 2k15!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

STING DEBUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bonus is STING!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sting incoming


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

BAH GWAD ITS THE LEGEND REMEMBER THIS MOMENT IN HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> And now Alicia Fox has the worst finisher in the world.


Paige still has that honor.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

string


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sting :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Alicia with a whatthefuckwasthat for the win.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Honestly tho, nice to see Cameron in the ring with one of her heroes ; Alicia Fox. just need Melina to come back
HOLY SHIT HERE IT IS GUYS


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

STING


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

OMFG im done fuck this company


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

OMG HERE HE IS! ANIMATED STING


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHA there's your Sting debut


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That song! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And now Alicia Fox has the worst finisher in the world.


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good. The old bastard won't be there live. Hopefully.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

All that for this lmao


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

WAT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, that Sting promo was actually pretty awesome. 

Too bad it is just for a video game.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I have already trimmed my nails twice and shaved, and it is only half way through ??


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ITS STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The only Sting appearance you guys are ever getting, folks.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

closest thing we're getting to sting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat sting promo. :banderas


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, that was it then. Massive Sting anti-climax. No appearance or nothing.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD FINALLY!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So Sting debuts through a video game trailer? Fuck me.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> If Brie quit why are they still talking about her??



Because she quit at a PPV not like CM Punk. :troll


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

STING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Show the damn trailer. Fuck Sting


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well there you are lol.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Reason for the Sting tweet right there


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sting is the only reason to buy 2k15 right now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS STING!!! :jr


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Zomg its the Stinger!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No fucking way. STING!


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Sting promo!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And that's it. If you stayed up for that, you're an idiot.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

God damnit the crowd would have went nuts!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Decent pop for Sting character


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wait, so is THAT Sting's appearance on Raw? 

That's a pretty big letdown to be honest.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Punk band from the late 80s. Two of the members went on to form Rancid.


Ain't nothing wrong about another unity song.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait... that's it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That's how they introduce Sting? INstead of just letting that music hit and him show up then announcing the preorder bonus???!!!! Ugh this company...


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Aahahaha and that was it


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a fucking trailer. I don't even care that much for Sting but I have to pre-order that just for him. Brilliant.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck WWE loves trolling, you want Sting? Fine we'll throw him in the next WWE game and there you have it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Seems like a lot effort to go through just for a video game character...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

FUCKING STING :mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Me right now


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

They started booing when it was for WWE 2K15 :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I won't lie that Sting ad for the new game was pretty cool.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Everyone cheering then they start booing when they see 2k15 :lmao:lmao:lmao too funny.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, that was fucking cool.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Welp, that's all I needed. Going to pre-order WWE2k15 now.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That cant be it?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and There you go he is here STING!!!!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This was it. I would have liked at least a video of Sting talking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You know that was a great strategic move by Cena and Reigns not to help out Ambrose, b/c with no Ambrose no will be there to eat the pin for their team so Cena/Reigns can't lose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Instant Pre-Order... it worked.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

PRE-ORDER BONUS? FUCK OFF


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Crowd was mad


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

STING WAS ON RAW STING WAS ON RAW


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The cheers for Sting.
The boos for WWE 2K15!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Crowd gets hyped. *Video game logo appears* BOOOO!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That fucking song is fucking ORGASMIC! I need to loop that ALL NIGHT LONG!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

YES STING IS FINALLY IN A WWE GAME!!!! I AM PRE-ORDERING THE GAME NEXT MONTH!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Still am not buying it if the graphics are like wwe2k14 graphics have been getting worse each year and usually I'm not a guy that cares that much about it but this is just ridiculous anymore


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to kidnap Steph.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Is that it? Can i turn off Raw now?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Not a Sting fan, but I was actually hoping to see him...

And I hope his Starrcade 1997 look is in the game. Simple facepaint > all.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Wait, so is THAT Sting's appearance on Raw?
> 
> That's a pretty big letdown to be honest.


C'mon it's WWE we're talking about, they're used to letting their fans down.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

two generations of sting? what does that mean, they're going to have 80s-90s sting and then old broken down sting who may or may not make an appearance later tonight?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Was a cool ad at least...


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Im fucking done


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That was a brilliant teaser video... only if it was for his WWE debut.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The pop is more important than the trailer. The fans KNOW and WANT Sting, just fucking do it WWE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

onlytoview said:


> What a fucking trailer. I don't even care that much for Sting but I have to pre-order that just for him. Brilliant.


Kind of shame they made such a kickass video of Sting just for the new game.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Captain IWC said:


> They started booing when it was for WWE 2K15 :lmao:lmao:lmao


Don't blame them. I wanted to see sting come out myself. :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The boo's when the crowd realised it was for 2K15 :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

That's the funniest thing I've seen in a while. The let down!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sting in 2K15? ALRIGHT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It said two generations of Sting

So hopefully that means we get the old school NWA yellow haired sting too

I bet this also means the WWE play mode will have a lot of WCW stuff in it


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL, THEY FUCKING WANT STING.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

That was a awesome, I hope they debut him in the near future. The people have been waiting... for decades.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

They went crazy..then they saw the video game shit and booed.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll say this, I do think with WWE adding Sting to 2K15, Sting will be eventually coming to the WWE.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> two generations of sting? what does that mean, they're going to have 80s-90s sting and then old broken down sting who may or may not make an appearance later tonight?


Surfer Sting and Crow Sting duh...


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes!!! Def preorder for me, since Sting is my GOAT


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So I guess the two Stings in the game will be:

Surfer Sting
Crow Sting


although the trailer showed modern TNA Sting.


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

I fucking hate this company...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

He'll be around only in Wrestlemania season like Taker.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE APP Poll..

What is Nikki Bella's best option to end the Authority's string of punishment?

Follow her sister and just quit - 33%
Keep on taking the punishment. blah blah blah - 66%

33% of the people would rather just see Nikki Go! That's just gotta warm one's heart!
:ti


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

No surprise? Okay.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Undertaker Vs Sting WM31: Pension on the Pole match :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Well, here's Sting!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Terminator GR said:


> The pop is more important than the trailer. The fans KNOW and WANT Sting, just fucking do it WWE.


Yeah that was a pretty great pop from the crowd and it's not like they're in a smark area.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

that version of the crow theme was actual cool


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, it's clear by the reaction of people wanting Sting nobody watches TNA. Cause if you saw him there, you really don't want to see him anywhere else.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone in this thread who has watched Sting in TNA in recent years should *NOT* be wanting him in the WWE. He's just not that good anymore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If sting would of came out...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pop of the night. Everything else looks and feels so fucking shit compared to that.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Will the other promo close Raw?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What is the renewal rate WWE?

I am guessing its under 50%


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol they shoulda just went with Stingdow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I get the nostalgia factor but seriously, what does Sting have to offer the WWE right now?
You won't be getting WCW Sting. You'll be getting TNA T shirt time Sting.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Don't be that fucking ridiculous about this Network situation. You guys wouldn't be saying any of this foolishness if they weren't using CM Punk for this.


You're right. I wouldn't be saying it if it was anyone else. But they know how many people are desperate to see Punk return, so it's no coincidence they promote that documentary the same week as the free trial as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

90% Satisfaction rate. That's a straight BS lie :lel


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Crow Sting and T-shirt Sting pre-order bonus. :ti

kidding


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I usually don't complain cause I ain't pussy, but this has been the worst raw since Christmas Eve 2012 episode of Raw.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

No fucking way does the Network have a 90% satisfaction rate


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Crow sting and nWo Wolfpak sting!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That's it. I'm actually so sick of this Network plugging, that not only am I NOT subscribing, I'm turning off Raw too. Good fucking night.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> Surfer Sting and Crow Sting duh...


i was thinking they'd just have one sting and you could pick what he looked like / gimmick not actually separate characters for each gimmick


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope Kane isn't listening to this...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao The crowd booing the WWE 2k15 logo was fucking hilarious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

The WWE network is trending WORLDWIDE. A world of good that does when its only available in America. This fucking company.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Admitting that the fucking monster from Hell is just a pawn while the cameras are on you probably isn't the best idea...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STARFUCKINDUST :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dont abort randy, trips


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love Bray Wyatts's Battleground poster.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Stardust :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Stardust's voice tho. :lmao 

I'm loving this too much.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Stardust is awesome!

One of the few reasons to watch WWE these days.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stardust time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at this shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ...Cody's eyes!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a fan of Stardust


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm actually digging Stardust


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

crap :cussin:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I fuckin' hate Stardust...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This is taking brotherly love to a new and fucked up level.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

If that documentary moves the dial even slightly then i'm sure Vince will be desperately on the phone again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Admitting that the fucking monster from Hell is just a pawn while the cameras are on you probably isn't the best idea...


Unless he says the same thing to Kane later. Because of course no wrestler actually watches the replay of the show.

Yeah this is weird.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hate it when he starts hissing and shit


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

da 1 in 20 and 1 iz de client


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's the wig?

Last week they show the wig, but don't even come out. 



Like seriously didn't all they show was just a backstage promo last week on RAW. 


Oh Shit its Saturn.


no wait 


its Cesaro.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So another Stardust Gold Dust promo but no wrestling.....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Stardust bust a nut in Goldust's mouth or something


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Where Heyman? Is he gone?!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cesaro should go back to his old theme.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SWISS SUPERMAN!
KING OF SWING!
CESARO!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> *Hes 100% coming back they wouldnt show that otherwise*.


:maury


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

BIG POPPA PUMP TIME!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul Heyman fired??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PAUL HEYMEN GOT FIRED!!??!?!?!?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cesaro getting a Del Rio reaction... Remember how fucking over he was a few months back?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro all on his lonesome? Wtf?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

To be fair. Cody does deserve a better gimmick. But he makes the Stardust thing entertaining at least.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No Heyman? interesting...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is HHH gonna screw Orton?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JC00 said:


> No fucking way does the Network have a 90% satisfaction rate



They polled 10 WWE Employees and Lawler just forgot to turn in his survey, but the other 9 said they were satisfied, that's where you get your 90%


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What the fuck?!?! HEYMAN?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Wait what? Heyman's gone?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So where the fuck is heyman?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Heyman not here?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No more Heyman with Cesaro?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar is coming out tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wiat what.. Heyman's gone? I miss something?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No Heyman for Cesero.

And he comes out to crickets. They really ruined Cesero. UGH
they should have kept him with Zeb.

And that music is terrible, its generic song #8 from WWE2k14


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Heyman quit
:maury
WHAT PLS let that be an angle


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the Stardust gimmick, but he should be wrestling.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cesaro's completely and utterly fucked. Just as I predicted. 

So much for that "turn" on Heyman and an eventual match with Lesnar :lol

He could've been part of the Real Americans in a red hot career defining feud with Rusev alongwith Swagger, BUT I guess everyone thought he was better off with Heyman as opposed to Coulter. After all, Heyman is the GOAT manager.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

heyman fired?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So um...what?

Someone wanna fill me in on the Paul Heyman thing?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Cesaro is crazily unover since changing his theme and pairing with Heyman.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

What's the deal with Heyman?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

wait wait wait

STOP

just

stop

STING IS WITH THE WWE?! holy..


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

o.k That was most generic entrance I have ever seen. Never noticed how much Paul adds to his entrance.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I hope Kane isn't listening to this...


Oh please, nobody ON the show WATCHES the show. That would break reality as we know it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Errrr where is Heyman?!?!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What, no Paul Heymen now? fpalm

What a monumental fuck up they've made with Cesaro since splitting him up from Jack Swagger. fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whats this Heyman deal?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Heyman's out getting The Best In the World back.

Read between the lines people.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...they aren't serious about Heyman, are they?


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

three words. what the hell? is it a work or real?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I like the Stardust gimmick, but he should be wrestling.


Hopefully on SMCKDOWN.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I bet Lesnar returns tonight.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Cesaro is crazily unover since changing his theme and pairing with Heyman.


I really am upset about that. The guy was so over during wresltemania, ugh


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sting's gonna show up as Cesaro's new manager lol.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stardust and Goldust both suck. Oh no it's boring cesaro.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

Listen for longer.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro's burial is getting fast tracked:$


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> People don't like Nikki's attire? fucking weirdos.


From a pervert/guy's perspective it's nice, but as wrestling attire? It's foolish to think it's good wrestling attire.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

So Paul Heyman is not here tonight? He is already getting Lesnar ready?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

He's a heel who gets decent heat.

No need to overreact. Once he turns, he will be get pops again in no time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This paul heymen being fired thing better be a work.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> They polled 10 WWE Employees and Lawler just forgot to turn in his survey, but the other 9 said they were satisfied, that's where you get your 90%
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anybody know if that was ACTUALLY Sting in that promo?

I heard WWE was enlisting for Sting look alikes, which would make sense for something like this. But I don't know.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

They're probably keeping Heyman away until Brock shows up.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol Heyman made a tweet about WWE 2 hours ago...

Obviously a work.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I like the Stardust gimmick, but he should be wrestling.


I think he only wrestled about three times...Twice against rybaxel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Wait...they aren't serious about Heyman, are they?


I think Cole said he was in Japan and Richmond earlier so I think Lawler was making a joke.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Superhippy said:


> Heyman's out getting The Best In the World back.
> 
> Read between the lines people.



Holy crap. I think you're right


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw a pic earlier of Heyman arriving with Rollins and Cesaro. So he's definitely there. Interesting how they're saying he's been fired.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

I really hope he hasn't quit. He could do so much more to help elevate different guys in the back.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Surely they haven't actually fired Heyman?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*We NEED to find out where is Heyman??!*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> I bet Lesnar returns tonight.


Is that why Heyman didnt come out with Cesaro?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Heyman's nowhere to be seen, so: Lesnar's back, or that Punk documentary wasn't just WWE cashing in on his ass to boost Network subscriptions...

I'm gonna go with Lesnar.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Of course the Heyman thing is a work, wow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is probably setting up a future Cesero vs Brock feud.

Cesero will say he was sick of being Pauls #2 and fired him.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

My power is going out every few minutes, hope there is a RAW is ABRIDGED.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, Swagger is doing so much better than Cesaro. Makes ya think


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i feel so out of the loop..

this is confirmed, not rumor shit

STING IS WITH THE WWE!!

holy fucking shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Cesaro is w/out Heyman, which is fucking weird. The fuck is going on with Heyman?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cesaro's really starting to feel like an afterthought. I think Heyman focuses a bit too much on the streak ending in his promos. It's hurt Cesaro. But at the same time it didn't feel right Cesaro coming out alone either. It's a lose lose.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

NOD reincarnation incoming? :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Heyman tweeted stuff about WWE two hours ago, no way he's fired.

It will be to progress the storyline, for sure.


Oh god Sheamus obviously needs his win back.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm you guys really think Heyman got fired? It was that old cunt Lawler that blurted that shit out trying to be funny. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

Yes he quit right before HIS CLIENT BROCK LESNAR is going to win the WWE championship at Summerslam


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi randomly associated with Big E now? Small sprinklings of the formation of the new Nation of Domination, perhaps?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can see them using Lesnar comeback to bury Cesaro.  Shed so Many Tears



They might even have a Cesaro vs Lesnar with Cesaro losing. Shed so many tears.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So the two black guys with nothing to do are tagging together now? Great booking Vince.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Imagine if Cesaro had stayed with the Real Americans and they had a face turn...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, is Cesaro the latest Heyman guy washout?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow Sheamus and miz rematch on the network? Guess I have no choice but to get it now


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

He's going to return with Lesnar


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at Sheamus vs Miz on the Main Event. WWE trying to correct the defeat of Sheamus from tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kofi and big e? what is it that these two have in common that wwe would pair them together


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nation of domination is returning in this segment with the return of Mark Henry


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is that why Heyman didnt come out with Cesaro?



I have no clue lol. I'm just guessing man


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

Probably an angle


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is probably setting up a future Cesero vs Brock feud.
> 
> Cesero will say he was sick of being Pauls #2 and fired him.


Yeah, hoping for something along those lines as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, Cesaro is w/out Heyman, which is fucking weird. The fuck is going on with Heyman?


Heyman was fired back Cesero not the WWE.

Heyman will be back with Brock in a couple of weeks


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> i feel so out of the loop..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a fucking video game bonus....fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lesnar will come back tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Old Candle Wax bitch hoping someone loses their job when he knows what it's like on the unemployment line following around Ms Kitty.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A throw, Cole? It's a fucking german suplex. Call the moves, you ass.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Big E vs Cesaro, again. It won't top their first bought which ended in the Cesaro swing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cesaro should just be a babyface tbh. But he still needs a mouthpiece (even if it isn't Heyman).


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cesaro vs Big E in a full name on a pole match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cesaro vs. Lesnar. Zzzzz.

Same storyline we saw with Punk, rehashed. Please, no more "Heyman Guys."


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

big e is a kingston guy now


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Nation of domination is returning in this segment with the return of Mark Henry


That would be pretty sweet, but dunno how they would make it work in the WWE in 2014.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Big E did his version of the Rock Bottom


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

hes coming out at the end of this match


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Still am not buying it if the graphics are like wwe2k14 graphics have been getting worse each year and usually I'm not a guy that cares that much about it but this is just ridiculous anymore


You worrying about the graphics for next gen :lmao:lmao:lmao 2k is developing this game look at what they did for NBA 2k14 expect the same for WWE 2K15


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

i wanted to hear the rev. big e preach. :cussin:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

:StephenA


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If they want more WWE Subscribers hurry the fuck up and release it internationally. 

I can't imagine the legions of fans who would like to subscribe and watch the PPV's on their own time-not 8pm EST/5am in Germany.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Heyman's CLIENT BROCK LESNAR IS GOING TO WIN JOHN CENA'S WWE TITLE AT SUMMERSLAM!

so no he's not fired


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOD, lets get it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And we still got a whole another hour to go.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So help me! if he loses clean to Tit-E I am going to fume and pout for a good 5 minutes before I move on and don't care again!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Where the fuck IS Heyman?


DoubtGin said:


> Lana manhandling Swagger :lol


I really wonder if she's trained yet or knows how to take bumps.

I saw a video of her before they gave her this gimmick of her at the Training Center (I know that's not just for the in-ring aspect but still) and it leads me to believe she has, it's just we don't know what she can do for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Big E did his version of the Rock Bottom


The big bottom?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Tiger bomb!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Imagine if Cesaro had stayed with the Real Americans and they had a face turn...


And Rusev paired with *KENTA*

Kenta, Lana, Rusev, Swagger, Cesaro.. Tag Team Title match for summerslam with the dirty foreigners against the real americans


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Cesaro vs Big E in a full name on a pole match


Classic. With Sandow the no. 1 contender.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Heyman was fired back Cesero not the WWE.
> 
> Heyman will be back with Brock in a couple of weeks


Ok, but why was he fired? Just seems random.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Please let this match lead to a Lesnar return or new Nation of Domination.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is probably setting up a future Cesero vs Brock feud.
> 
> Cesero will say he was sick of being Pauls #2 and fired him.


Cesaro is not going to be sharing a ring with Lesnar. Heyman didn't build him up enough and he's fallen for grace so far that he's essentially a generic bad guy with nothing going for him at all. Even with Heyman, Cesaro never got top billing and Cesaro's appearances with Heyman were just an excuse to keep Brock over. I said at the time that this move was never about Cesaro and here you go. 

It's scary how this has played exactly the way I feared it would.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Where's Cesaro's thigh bands?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

"Screw you Cesaro. I'm coming back with my conquerer Brrrooooccckkkkk Leesssssssnnnnnaaaarrrr!!!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

*Here IS EXACTLY what happened...i bet lol..*

Heyman being out is a storyline for him to bring back Brock probably at the ppv to faceoff with Cena after Cena wins just in time for SummerSlam


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate how WWE randomly decides that two guys are friends all of a sudden just because there's one thing somehow linking them together...

I wonder what that could be with Big E and Kofi? Hmm, can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Goldusto said:


> And Rusev paired with *KENTA*
> 
> Kenta, Lana, Rusev, Swagger, Cesaro.. Tag Team Title match for summerslam with the dirty foreigners against the people.
> 
> ...


Why would Kenta be with Rusev?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat "Nation of Domination!" shout, I'm dying.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cesaro actually wearing knee pads instead of those shitty ass thigh bands.

Much better.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Punk and Heyman finna beat down Cesaro after this match.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Cesaro vs Big E in a full name on a pole match



:russo


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Imagine if that hit a fan :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Old Candle Wax bitch hoping someone loses their job when he knows what it's like on the unemployment line following around Ms Kitty.


Which led to Heyman taking his place on commentary. Ah, good times.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Where's Paul Heyman?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heyman thing just a work for probably a well deserved week off for Heyman. The guy has been going it nonstop for years with WWE now.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Big E wins, damn.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why sre they burying Cesaro...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Cesaro losing now? That seems silly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the fuck have they done with Cesaro??


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro loses.. Again :fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man poor Cesaro.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

lol Cesaros career is over.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Big E's new theme song.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck I was just kidding! Come on WWE! Sigh..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

cue the butthurt :sodone


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
fpalm
fpalm
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, so much for a Cesaro push.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea WWE doesn't care about Cesaro at all anymore.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao This guy is supposed to wrestle BROCK


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

FUCKING HELL!!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> How my n!gga Swagger getting bigger reactions than Cesaro! Is Cesaro even in a program for battleground?


Zeb > Heyman


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry there was nothing special about Cesaro, his swing is the only thing he got over with


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro on a losing streak for what?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

If that chair would've gone over the barricade, WWE would've had a nice lawsuit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DQ Big E. Kofi interfered.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Big E finally won a match


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cesaro burial incoming. He's done. The goose is cooked. One of the best workers in the WWE. Potentially a popular mid-card/upper-card babyface with an epic moment down the drain. 

Tonight it was a bath robe .. tomorrow it will be pink lingerie.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why would Kenta be with Rusev?



Lana more specifically


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Come here, Cesaro marks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, they just made Cesaro look like a complete bitch there.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are they doing this?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is why your stupid fucking company makes no new stars or money because you bury all your fucking talent constantly, jesus christ how frustrating.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh shit!

Zach Ryder is gonna be on a PPV!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro quite the jobber lately.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey, Zack Ryder is in the battle royal? I wonder if he knows...


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Cesaro is still winning on Sunday.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Its all Heyman's fault. Fat piece of shit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Captain IWC said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao This guy is supposed to wrestle BROCK


LOL , NO

Lesnar vs Cena , Summerslam
Lesnar vs Bryan, Royal Rublem
Lesnaer vs Reigns, Wrestlemania

Cesaro has no credibility anymore


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big E won... he'll be back to irrelevancy by next week.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the whole "burying" talk is bullshit, as usual


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> Hey, Zack Ryder is in the battle royal? I wonder if he knows...


Well we don't. unk2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

*Lol, another ruined career he's just going to walk away from as he lives off Lesnar's success.*


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow that many Jobbers in one ring at once, I can't wait !!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

dolph needs that ic belt


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WWE. Where building up talent just to tear them down happens.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

CM Punk's trending, yet there's no mention of it. They're happy to cash in on his ass because they're desperate for Network subscriptions, but won't actually mention him on RAW.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leaving Cesaro as a heel was a bad move. Good job WWE.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Meh, I want the countdown back in Jericho's entrance.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jericho :mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Well we don't. unk2


Someone posted his post from twitter and he said he knew from the tweets he saw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Save this RAW, Y2J


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

He was fired as Ceseros manger not from the company, so he can manage Brock when Brock comes back and that will set up a Brock vs Cesero feud


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Why was AJ standing among the fans and staring at Reigns with childlike wonder?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> CM Punk's trending, yet there's no mention of it. They're happy to cash in on his ass because they're desperate for Network subscriptions, but won't actually mention him on RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

He is probably gonna return next week w/ :brock and attack Cena.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

this Cesaro losing streak has to be a part of a storyline.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cesaro getting over without my blessing!! AGAIN!!
:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3
NOT TODAY DAMMIT!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro goes from being super over and a face to this. Losing week after week after week to guys who are essentially jobbers/enhancement talent. They book guys who aren't really talented perfectly, you'd think they would have been able to do something great with him.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Pointless loss for Cesaro. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

"No Heyman" is trending on Twitter also


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I guess Reigns is the Batman to Cena's Superman.


More like Bat-mite.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

dazzy666 said:


> dolph needs that ic belt


People will still bitch about how "HE DESERVES THE WHC INSTEAD, HE'S ABOVE THAT".


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

unk2 Remember I showed earlier :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

So y'all want Cesaro to be superman? Everyone has to lose eventually


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Well we don't. unk2



Turns out he didn't!

https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/488847863158693888


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefighter9050 said:


> This is why your stupid fucking company makes no new stars or money because you bury all your fucking talent constantly, jesus christ how frustrating.


What you really mean is that this stupid fucking company doesn't make _your _favourite wrestler into a star.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Meh, I want the countdown back in Jericho's entrance.


Budget cuts won't allow it. The money's going towards Flo Rida appearances and promotion of the Network.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Cesaro coulda been a contender. He coulda been somebody...


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Been having sleep difficulties recently, not today. Wonder why.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper said:


> What you really mean is that this stupid fucking company doesn't make _your _favourite wrestler into a star.


Oh, shit. 

Damn, that's cold as fuck. :lmao


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

everyone thinks its a lock cena v brock is for the title, what if brock is plan b and costs cena at battleground, either for orton or kane or even a rollins cash in

then you have brock v cena, rollins v ambrose for the title


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking chills, man.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> this Cesaro losing streak has to be a part of a storyline.



Isn't it funny how we say that every losing streak is a part of storyline and it turns out not to be :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought Into the Storm, that tornado movie, was like a sci-fi movie that was trying to be so bad its good...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Brandough said:


> So y'all want Cesaro to be superman? Everyone has to lose eventually


A man as talented as Cesaro should not be jobbing to the likes of Kofi and Big E.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Why was AJ standing among the fans and staring at Reigns with childlike wonder?


:lmao :lol


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Winning/Losing means nothing in the long run, honestly they could just tell us two weeks from now that Cesaro is an unbeatable monster and have him start winning again and all will be easily forgotten.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro needs to get away from this company ASAP.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reaper said:


> What you really mean is that this stupid fucking company doesn't make _your _favourite wrestler into a star.


You are fucking dense i recommend you stop posting, You posted the first smart ass reply you could think of just to post it.


I am only generally upset that all the wrestlers with talent get momentum then WWE fucks up their booking.

Next time you go to post something make it worthwhile.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Meh, I want the countdown back in Jericho's entrance.


costs to much....


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I've never liked Chris Jericho. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> People will still bitch about how "HE DESERVES THE WHC INSTEAD, HE'S ABOVE THAT".


true that 

but the workhorse always had the ic title bring that tradition back i say


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the mild reactions to Jericho's "Welcome to RAW is Jericho" T_T


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow... crowd didn't care for that RAW IS JERICHO at all... pin drop pop


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Y2J leaving wwe in like a month.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bray's eye is all fucked up by a botch by the Nature boy on Saturday @ MSG.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So many terrible posts.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Naked Mideon reference :banderas


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Steiner mention :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Cesaro coulda been a contender. He coulda been somebody...


King of the Waterfront.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LORD ALFRED!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL LORD TENSAI!?! Really Y2J?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Mideon. :mark:

Bossman. :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Y2J can work the mic like no other.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice references!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ah Naked Mideon a mark out moment


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Oh hey, one of the two part timers that the IWC doesn't hate on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho, the man of a thousand name droppings!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Crowd not giving a fuck, then they start a chant .. dafuq


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fucking chills, man.


Same here. That shit was so sick.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

NAKED MIDEON!!!!!!~!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

3 Minute Warning!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Y2GOAT.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome sting promo. 2k couldn't have done a better job (or whoever produced it)


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

dat A Train plug !!

Shame he is pretty much done in the industry.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Name-dropping Naked Mideon, 3-Minute Warning, Scott Steiner _and_ his feud with Bob Barker? YUUUUUSSSSSSSS Y2J YUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WYATT2J!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh God Jericho talking about that past we are not supposed to remember, Vince having a heart attack!
:vince3:vince6:vince4


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This crowd doesnt deserve this promo, they literally didnt know any of the references he made like Naked Mideon, and didnt pop until he said HBK.. fucking embarrassing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty good promo from Y2J here

Y2J saving us from this Raw :y2j2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO

Wheres flair?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Unstoppable force .. uhm .. CenaWinsLoL


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Come here, Cesaro marks.


After Mania Cesaro had the biggest pops people thought he would wrestle Brock for the WWEWHC at mania but now Swagger is getting bigger pops than him now


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

well actually they already wrestled once on NXT (pretty good match, I think)


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> :lmao



:lmao :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cray Bray


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

> ‏@ZackRyder STING!
> 
> @EthanCarterTNA @ZackRyder I beat him


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Annihilus said:


> This crowd doesnt deserve this promo, they literally didnt know any of the references he made like Naked Mideon, and didnt pop until he said HBK.. fucking embarrassing.


If you're getting angry because people don't know Mideon, the lowest guy in whatever group he was in, you have issues.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LETS GET CRAYYYYYYYY.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*THIS* is how you cut a promo.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> People will still bitch about how "HE DESERVES THE WHC INSTEAD, HE'S ABOVE THAT".


Cant disagree with this at all


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

After wrestlemania I thought Cesaro was going places.. wwe obviously changed their minds.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

43 years old and still the true best in the world.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Cesaro getting over without my blessing!! AGAIN!!
> :vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3
> NOT TODAY DAMMIT!!


Actually,they were trying to Daniel Bryan him :ti


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Wyatt is an unstoppable force!!!

Tell that to John Cena.

huehuehue


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> :lmao


:booklel :booklel


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> This crowd doesnt deserve this promo, they literally didnt know any of the references he made like Naked Mideon, and didnt pop until he said HBK.. fucking embarrassing.


I agree. This is the same crowd that chanted "Let's go Nikki" :rock4


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jericho doing what Cena can't/won't do: actually taking his opponent seriously and putting him over instead of making grade school jokes and desperately clinging to his spot like a selfish bastard.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jericho hamming it up with a generic, bad babyface promo ... this is beyond disappointing


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> :lmao


EC3 is the GOAT


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jericho is awesome.

Superb


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

WWE know how to work every type of fan it seems. Obviously hes getting ready to come back with Lesnar/Punk
I think he's done with Cesaro.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

>


:LOL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Y2K and Bray - promo gold!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> This crowd doesnt deserve this promo, they literally didnt know any of the references he made like Naked Mideon, and didnt pop until he said HBK.. fucking embarrassing.


Who in the fuck wants to remember Naked Mideon?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bray gets "boring" chants LOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this crowd fucking serious?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

DONT YOU FUCKING DARE CHANT BORING


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol.

Boring chants during a Wyatt promo. That's a first.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

boring chants....


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Jericho hamming it up with a generic, bad babyface promo ... this is beyond disappointing


I respectfully disagree. His promo was pretty damn good IMO.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BORING CHANTS? these motherless fucks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boring chants :maury

Its a wrap :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Jericho hamming it up with a generic, bad babyface promo ... this is beyond disappointing


Heel Jericho is so much more awesome.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

boring chants for bray jesus christ


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at BORRRRRING Chants toward Wyatt :ti

I guess Wyatt soon to get more buried :vince5


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Is the crowd really chanting boring at a Wyatt promo? What an awful crowd


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Bray getting boring chants ahahhaha:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boring chants during a Wyatt promo?


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Boring chant? Ouch....


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

wow Bray getting boring chants!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

This crowd is ass


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahaha. Wyatt's shtick finally getting "boring" chants :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These fucking peons chanting "boring" to tha GAWD!?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Were they "Boring"ing Bray? And shining the lights? :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh lord Wyatt got "boring" chants? This site bout to crash


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Boring chants to wyatt?
What the actual hell, that's a first


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Boring Chants


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> Jericho doing what Cena can't/won't do: actually taking his opponent seriously and putting him over instead of making grade school jokes and desperately clinging to his spot like a selfish bastard.


Seriously.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Boring chants? :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cue Super Usos in 5


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Nuts!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

well bray *IS* boring tbh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking retard fans chanting boring at Wyatt. :no:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did that crowd really just chant BORING? Fucking idiots.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

virginia is the worse crowd ever.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Crowd chants "Boring", still holds up their phone lights.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They are chanting "Bo's ring!" :troll


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Who in the fuck wants to remember Naked Mideon?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol best mic worker in the business right with Dean ambrose gets boring chants what is wrong with this crowd.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Boring chants for Wyatt?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Crowd chanting.boring at a Bray Wyatt promo...surely there'll be a thread made about this.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

These are the type of crowds that Vince loves.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This crowd deserves fucking nothing. They pop like fuck for Cena, but something that's actually interesting gets fucking "Boring" chants. Fucking cunts.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Flat segment, even though there was some good Y2J stuff.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

That actually was pretty boring TBS


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Ric Flair busted Bray open with his HOF ring at WWE Live in NY. Brays got stitches lol


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray getting boring chants :lmao Fuck this crowd


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefighter9050 said:


> You are fucking dense i recommend you stop posting, You posted the first smart ass reply you could think of just to post it.
> 
> 
> I am only generally upset that all the wrestlers with talent get momentum then WWE fucks up their booking.
> ...


So did you mark out when WWE made Swagger a star which they did tonight? Do you mark for Reigns? Cena? Those are all stars. What about Bryan? I guess Bryan isn't a star too? 

Admit it. You're just upset because it's Cesaro and therefore are conveniently ignoring every other star that they actually have made.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is when the Usos come on no?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm still in shock they chanted Boring to Wyatts :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

EC3 about Sting :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep Richmond Virginia WOAT...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Right on steel? More like right on Bray.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Worst fucking sister abagail I've ever seen. Wow.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Why just Why?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Horrible Sister Abigail.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

"Boring" chants during Bray Wyatt promo

"Let's go Nikki" chants

no pop for the Naked Mideon reference. 

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jericho sells sister abigail really well. It looks like his entire body tenses up on the impact.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho should win at battleground then keep this feud going if possible to Summerslam where Wyatt wins


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

boring


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This is why Virginia sucks ass. Bunch of fucking pricks


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Crowd is jerked around with that Sting tease and this is what you get. Don't be too surprised.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

someone gave bray a black eye


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This crowd really isn't feeling Bray. Did I miss something?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oops, saw Rowan getting in the ring haha

Also, that is a crazy ass shiner on Bray's left eye.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Richmond is in Virginia isn't it?

Never liked the place.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This crowd deserves fucking nothing. They pop like fuck for Cena, but something that's actually interesting gets fucking "Boring" chants. Fucking cunts.


Yeah, Fuck those classless fucks for having opinions that are different from mine!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at that shiner on bray


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol at people moaning at the crowd. He's a heel. They are not "Smarks". The crowd are cheering for all the faces. Isn't that meant o happen?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Bray's eye looked naaasty


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jericho / Wyatt is turning into a massive disappointment .... massive.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> Crowd chanting.boring at a Bray Wyatt promo...surely there'll be a thread made about this.


About four to five threads and they'll blame Cena for it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bray is boring. An aimless, empty character. Has been stagnant for the entire year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

To you fans that were chanting boring.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Richmond, Virginia is the only place in the world where Wyatt gets heat.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bray Wyatt has done nothing original since his first feud.

Fucking yawn. 

1. Give non-sensical Titantron Promo 
2. Lights go out 
3. Rowan and Harper beat down enemy 
4. Sister Abigail 
5. Pose

Boooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

people still hoping sting in flair seg, not a chance


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> This crowd really isn't feeling Bray. Did I miss something?


He's a heel, the only time people cheered him was his matches with Cena


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> someone gave bray a black eye


Yeah, apparently he got hit hard by Flair during the weekend's house shows and needed seven stitches above his eye for a bus too.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> someone gave bray a black eye



Flair


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

There's absolutely zero chance Ambrose doesn't run in on a Rollins cash in attempt later.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why are people upset that they're booing the heel and people don't get Mideon references?


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

It took a year for boring chants, suprised it took that long with crowds having short attention spans :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reaper said:


> So did you mark out when WWE made Swagger a star which they did tonight? Do you mark for Reigns? Cena? Those are all stars. What about Bryan? I guess Bryan isn't a star too?
> 
> Admit it. You're just upset because it's Cesaro and therefore are conveniently ignoring every other star that they actually have made.


Obviously i wasn't using "every" in a literal sense, you are nit picking to try to create an argument you won't win. 

Bray Wyatt is popular, I do like jack swagger, Not a fan of reigns, They are booking rollins well..

Obviously i still have a reason to watch the show i just didn't feel like Big E has any comparable talent to Cesaro in ring wise and mic wise. Don't sit here and tell me you've never been upset at WWE booking decisions.

Next time you bitch on this forum i'll be there to nitpick you as well.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh god how can they beat the odds


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reaper said:


> So did you mark out when WWE made Swagger a star which they did tonight? Do you mark for Reigns? Cena? Those are all stars. What about Bryan? I guess Bryan isn't a star too?
> 
> Admit it. You're just upset because it's Cesaro and therefore are conveniently ignoring every other star that they actually have made.


Made? Reigns isn't a sure thing, Bryan and Punk were made by themselves and the crowd, and we all know Swagger isn't going anywhere. They had a tag team of the decade with the Real Americans and they refused to do anything with them. 

WWE and star making do not mix right now.. don't make me laugh.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Dear WWE, please don't visit Virginia ever again.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

We want Paige.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> someone gave bray a black eye


It was Ric Flair its on Youtube somewhere his ring caught him in the eye and he was bleeding bad from it in a house show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bray's cut far better promos than that, tbh. Doesn't warrant a 'boring' chant, but it certainly wasn't his best work.

Damn, Wyatt fans getting their panties in a twist. Chill, he's still over.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Poe7 said:


> Richmond is in Virginia isn't it?
> 
> Never liked the place.


Could be worse, they could be somewhere in Euro land.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys...

Bray is a heel

Crowd loves Jericho

Crowd will shit on Bray on purpose by chanting boring whether or not they thought what he was saying was actually boring.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Jericho should win at battleground then keep this feud going if possible to Summerslam where Wyatt wins


My fiance and I were _just_ talking about the exact same thing.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, why did they have to mess with the turtles' back story?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Why are people upset that they're booing the heel and people don't get Mideon references?


:lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

So Wyatt gets the upperhand every single time and is gonna win the match at the PPV? Lame. Another waste of a Jericho return.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Geez those are some nice odds stacked against Cena and Reigns, Be a shame if someone overcame them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

AJ vs Eva Marie up next. I'm torn.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Great promo by Chris Jericho. I'm surprised Bray got a "boring" chant. 

This RAW feels lackluster so far. It's turned into QVC with all the network pimping.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Another Damn Raw without








Horsepiss!


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

WhyTooJay said:


> So Wyatt gets the upperhand every single time and is gonna win the match at the PPV? Lame. Another waste of a Jericho return.


Anyone really surprised? Sad though..


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Why are people upset that they're booing the heel and people don't get Mideon references?


Because Bray almost always gets cheers. Not just in smark cities, he even gets cheers in the south and places. He's really over and people are shocked he's getting that chant, since no other crowd has ever done it.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

an hour left? bo dallas, aj/paige, flair seg and main event im guessing


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm with Richmond this has been boring


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> Dear WWE, please don't visit Virginia ever again.


:lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:flair2 next plz


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Made? Reigns isn't a sure thing, Bryan and Punk were made by themselves and the crowd, and we all know Swagger isn't going anywhere. They had a tag team of the decade with the Real Americans and they refused to do anything with them.
> 
> WWE and star making do not mix right now.. don't make me laugh.


Almost no sense in replying to him, The only thing he contributed to our discussion was a baseless lame insult then tried to nit pick my second post in the hopes someone will find his post intelligent or interesting.

Arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

RDEvans said:


> Dear WWE, please don't visit Virginia ever again.



Oh Vince will probably go their once a month.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Made? Reigns isn't a sure thing, Bryan and Punk were made by themselves and the crowd, and we all know Swagger isn't going anywhere. They had a tag team of the decade with the Real Americans and they refused to do anything with them.
> 
> WWE and star making do not mix right now.. don't make me laugh.


They just choose who they want to be stars and who they don't. Sometimes it matches up with people and sometimes it doesn't. If they _really _didn't want either Punk or Bryan to not become stars then they would've just fired them _before _they even got hot with the crowd.

I sometimes think you guys take storylines way too seriously.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sting shirt in the WWE shop

http://shop.wwe.com/Sting-"Scorpion...tml?dwvar_W07949_color=black&start=3&cgid=New


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Leave the turtles alone Michael Bay!!

Have you not raped my childhood enough?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Messiah said:


> Could be worse, they could be somewhere in Euro land.


London crowds > most others.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Another Damn Raw without
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I miss him too, genuinely.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Eva Marie?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's amazing how worked up this place got when some of the people in the crowd were chanting "Boring", by cussing them out completely and shitting on the city. :ti


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes! AJ!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sting shirt in the WWE shop
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/Sting-"Scorpion...tml?dwvar_W07949_color=black&start=3&cgid=New


NO GAYNESS ON THE BACK

:banderas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

An Eva match.
WTF?! Why?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CUE CM PUNK CHANTS....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well "Lets light it up!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is Flairs whole promo...ready?


"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WWE NETWORK, GO GET IT, YOU CAN WATCH ME WIN A LOT OF TITLES...WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO."
"GO GET IT NOW WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
*does his stupid ass strut back and forth the ropes, throws his jacket on the ground and elbow drops it*

"WOOOOOO WWE NETWORK"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paige sitting on the other side of Lawler this time :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Paige sitting away from Lawler this time lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AJ Lee is better than Viagra


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

CM punk chants incoming.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Yayy


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

AJ AND PAIGE :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

here's how Wyatt got his black eye


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It might be the liquor in my system but Paige is looking extremely attractive tonight! kada


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I still can't get over how some of you are upset cause they don't remember Naked Mideon :booklel :booklel who wants to remember that???


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bray is fucking boring, I couldn't understand any of his promos since his debut.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Let the CM Punk chants commence :sad:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Incoming obligatory CM Punk chant


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

owhos idea was it to put eva in a singles match


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Is that Eva Marie, oh fuck.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh. Eve Maria. But...AJ! But...ugh...Eve Marie...I'm so conflicted...


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Worst
Crowd
Ever


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Leave the turtles alone Michael Bay!!
> 
> Have you not raped my childhood enough?


I second this 100%


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Someone should put a muzzle on Paige. She should not be allowed to talk.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

wait. they're having this match again?

:Jordan


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

One hour left of this crap.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

eva marie makes everything hot


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Some cheap graphics there...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>two divas matches


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

YAS! CM Punk chants! Love Virginia!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Punk chants already :lmao


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Chants start a second after the bell rings. Nice.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kurtmangled said:


> Worst
> Crowd
> Ever


:lmao

And you're a TNA fan. You're seen the Impact Zone. But this is the worst crowd ever. Because they didn't get jobber references.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG did you see that reversal by Eva 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, Eva Marie is fine


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Eva would look a million times better with only 10% of that mask of makeup she wears.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"chants CM Punk with the crowd in my head"

.....I don't even like the guy, I'm tired (and kinda bored) as fuck.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

kurtmangled said:


> Worst
> Crowd
> Ever


I love that sig.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Keep your friends close, your enemies closer and Lawler further away


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

eva's ass got me like :homer


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

God, how I've missed AJ prancing around in the ring. PUNKER, you lucky sonuvabitch!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know.

Eva. Championship hunt. :ti


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Random prediction that popped into my head. Bo Dallas to interrupt Ric Flair.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Jesus that accent..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Eva Marie gonna win tonight :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

Heyman quits. Punk quits. Heyman and Punk are coming back together, guys! Let's go nuts!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lets see if Lawler is gonna check out Paige's ass again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

has that apron always said wwe network? never even noticed


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> OMG did you see that reversal by Eva
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Paige is doing ok on commentary so far.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBL :lmao


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Poe7 said:


> London crowds > most others.


Yeah, no. You guys haven't been relevant since summerslam 92.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

AJ burying the division by agreeing to work her second match with the worst female wrestler on the roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige and her accent. :durant3


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Random prediction that popped into my head. Bo Dallas to interrupt Ric Flair.


:mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Paige is a good wrestler. But god she is awful on the mic fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Eva is improving.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

eva seems to be improving at least


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Eva is pretty fine, I'll give her that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG AJ wiping her chin

BRB


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is AJ meant to be a face or heel?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Lets see if Lawler is gonna check out Paige's ass again.


:lol


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

good god eva is shocking that stupid blowing kiss


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp nevermind then


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why do they keep putting Eva in matches? Holy hell she is abysmal


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Messiah said:


> Yeah, no. You guys haven't been relevant since summerslam 92.


LOL, nice!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> An Eva match.
> WTF?! Why?


*sleeps on Amber*

*ZZZZZ*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

they seem to treat Paige as a heel


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Aj :mark:


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Huh. Paige was okay on commentary and Eve was okay in the ring. I...I'm pretty shocked. I...huh.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aj can grab my mic...if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol this is so akward


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This bitch acting like CM Punk now.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I want AJ to sit on my face cross-legged.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

These bitches friends now?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

just kiss already!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dat CM Punk sitting style! :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Very cringe-worthy......


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Paige fucking sucks balls. Likely literally as well as metaphorically.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

this is soooo awkward


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Weird. Pointless. Stupid.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao so random


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...............I don't even...............


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That was pretty damn awkward.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

...What


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Is she killing her with kindness?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Is AJ meant to be a face or heel?


Babyface, while Paige will turn heel at Battleground.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, AJ is cute


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well that was different.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> has that apron always said wwe network? never even noticed



I just noticed it tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually, digging this subtle tension they got going on.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL "Ok bye!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

........
......

........

ok


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Steph booking ladies and gentleman


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

What the fuck was that 

:Jordan


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

No wonder why the took the belt off of Paige. She can't talk for shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get Slick Ric to come out already????????????????????????????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NitroMark said:


> eva's ass got me like :homer


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

RDEvans said:


> Is the crowd really chanting boring at a Wyatt promo? What an awful crowd


It wasn't a very good promo by Bray standards.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige is a lot better on commentary than delivering a promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH and Steph excited about Florida :lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol This random AJ/Paige frenemy thing now haha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NVM!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd love to join AJ and Paige's friendship, if you know what I mean.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> ........
> ......
> 
> ........
> ...


*snoring*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

AJ mad JBL got bigger tits than her.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

SO we're meant to think they're best buddies? Full on Paige heel turn plz.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Dat CM Punk sitting style! :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Return confirmed.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Paige and AJ should just make a porno 
:wall


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

OMG is it over yet? 









(not really, but it's really, really awful tonight)


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Championship has to come back to the authority at all costs!!! .. can't overlook the fact HHH could take it back with no effort.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Messiah said:


> Yeah, no. You guys haven't been relevant since summerslam 92.


I'm not from London.

I'd love WWE to do a show in Northern England - the crowd would be hot as fuck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reaper said:


> given how awful she is handling a mic, I think I'm gonna keep mine away from her :draper2


:maury


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lenny


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea Paige is going heel after she loses

Hope for the Divas MOTY at Summerslam between the 2

Props to WWE for actually creating a Divas feud...hasn't happened since Kaitlyn/AJ


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reaper said:


> given how awful she is handling a mic, I think I'm gonna keep mine away from her :draper2


I'm not opposed to getting a bit rough.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Babyface, while Paige will turn heel at Battleground.


Glad someone has been paying attention. Looking forward to heel Paige.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

flair next surely


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Paige is a lot better on commentary than delivering a promo.


because she gets to show some spunk now

not the whole i deserve to be here underdog bullshit wwe gave her for 3 months


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So USA doenst renew psych one of their best shows ever and that satisfaction crap that wont last more than one season


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

That Old Spice commercial was creepy as hell.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoping for a big finish tonight. Boring show tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I swear to God, if Flair gets interrupted by Captain Shortbus, I'm gonna hit something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> That Old Spice commercial was creepy as hell.


Gonna have nightmares over that shit, jfc.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I think most of you would just kill yourself if the product today was the same as it was in '93/'94.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wheres the Naitch?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Babyface, while Paige will turn heel at Battleground.


And JBL will applaud her of course.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm gonna guess this Flair promo is a few whoos, Congrats to Cena some
Stupid shit like that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> That Old Spice commercial was creepy as hell.


:lmao Definitely!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

p862011 said:


> because she gets to show some spunk now
> 
> not the whole i deserve to be here underdog bullshit wwe gave her for 3 months


 I'd like to show her some sp... oh I'm not going to bother finish writing that.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

The Miz beating Sheamus
The Rusev, Swagger, Lana, zeb promo
Big E defeating Cesaro.
The Sting promo regardless of it being for 2k was awesome to see.

Solid raw so far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple H and Steph have to be the only people "excited" about Florida performing next week.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Hoping for a big finish tonight. Boring show tonight.



Spoiler Alert: 3 Superman Punches, couple of Spears, an OOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAHHHHHHH, and Reigns standing tall


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Keeping with recent trends, im gunna fuck off to bed before the show finishes, because quite frankly its been very poor.

No idea why I stay up, fuck this company.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

USA as a station utterly sucks. If it weren't for watching Raw it would not be on my TV. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It will be nice for Flair to be on the show. But what is the actual purpose of it?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BO !!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bo with that Jobber entrance


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Revil Fox said:


> I think most of you would just kill yourself if the product today was the same as it was in '93/'94.


THere was Rude winning hte title in WCW at that time though... so while WWF was pretty bland there was WCW and early ECW.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

boleibe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahhhhh fakkk. BO seriously getting a jobber entrance.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I'm gonna guess this Flair promo is a few whoos, Congrats to Cena some
> Stupid shit like that


And then he's interrupted by Sting! DUN DUN DUNNNN :lol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

The Masterboece! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

God, it's hideous.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

:HA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oddball said:


> It will be nice for Flair to be on the show. But what is the actual purpose of it?


To show us he's still alive. Because with Flair you never know.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does Bo spray paint his eye brows on


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Bo time then turn this shit off


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I love this guy :maury


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes! It's Bo Dallas!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Aw look at Bo laugh.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is Khali still employed?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lel Bo putting over Torito. What an inspiration :bo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is such an ugly bastard :lmao
He's like a character from Daria come to life.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Khali jobbing to Bo :mark:


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

BO LIEVE !!! Better whoop The wonky khali


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

God, this show has been awful so far. Let's hope the last half hour is at least a little better.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

dear oh dear. from bad to worse.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well...this should be...fun


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF Isn't Rey Mysterio the biggest little man in the WWE? :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

First time I've ever actually wanted Khali to win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BO FUCKING DALLAS :mark:

And lel at him stealing Mysterio's "Biggest Little Man in WWE" nickname and applying it to Torito. :lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

It just keeps getting better


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Big heart..."
Please not Khali, please not GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the walking shovel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat camera angle on his stomach :ti


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Khali theme song is so catchy


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think a new born calf has sturdier legs than Khali.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I guarantee this Flair promo is gonna lead into the main event with Cena shaking his hand


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This big goof! :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Next IC champ....Khali


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Punjabi Playboy in the house


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:bo:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

Hes away to get Brock for next weeks Raw


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Khali vs Bo? Ok, this is it. It is fucking 3:30 AM over here.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Miz
Big E
Rusev/Swagger promo
Sting promo

solid raw so far...now Khali Smash!!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

if khali ends bo's streak im going to slit my wrists


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo Dallas the giant slayer :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Khali? lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whenever the great khali comes out.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol. Khali would be the easiest guy to beat non-kayfabe. Kick his stilt legs and he can't get back up without assistance.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Khali vs Bo Dallas? Oh, Lord...I hope this ends fast.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> I think most of you would just kill yourself if the product today was the same as it was in '93/'94.


I've watched most of the RAW's from 93' and they've been pretty easy to get through so far IMO :shrug


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bo Dallas, the only segment/match I've cared to care about, wow this ep. has been god awful; this isn't entertainment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I bag on commentary a lot but that inter species match comment by JBL was pretty good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Khali's music is awesome though!


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Boring........ It's no wonder why Sting doesn't wanna sign.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Why does Khali still exist is the WWE?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I love Bo...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bad giant! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"BAD GIANT!" :lol

Dallas will be 15-and-Bo, regardless of his opponent being this near-crippled *********.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, "BAD GIANT!"!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bo with dat chopping Spree! "BAD GIANT!" :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Khali chants!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bad giant

:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, bad giant. Bo's been winning me over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The guts in this match are amazing and hideous.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bad Giant

Bo pls, y u so awesome


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Seriously, Boring chants for Bray Wyatt and Khali chants? The fuck is with this city?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad giant?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> I think most of you would just kill yourself if the product today was the same as it was in '93/'94.


This.

Imagine sitting through fuck '96 with today's standards of what to expect.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Streak lives! 15 & BO!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

16 and Bo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dazzy666 said:


> if khali ends bo's streak im going to slit my wrists


If you do don't forgot to go down the road and not across the street.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bo wins by countout :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bo is GOAT


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Khali's gut just keeps getting bigger


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That win! :lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

F this Bo crap


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

15 and BO!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

15 and BO!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat BO-dog tho. 

15 & BO, MIGUEL!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

15-bo


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

He's so flappy :lmao


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

This is better than Goldberg's streak


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is Bo dallas crying? Is he crying!? There's no crying in Wrestling. lol Oh wait. He just too dang dumb happy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

big buddy :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

"The streak lives, Maggle" :jbl


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Someone please make me a gif of Bo Dallas's reaction to beating Khali. He looked like he was just crowned Ms Universe :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

15 AND BO! GREATEST WRESTLER OF ALL TIME!


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bo is amazing


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

15 and Bo


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bo lieve That! Bitch slap lol


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey there big buddy :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember when John Cena struggled to beat Khali.

lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Khali being a frickin BULLY!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Khali.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

"Big buddy" :lmao :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bo is like a CHIKARA comedy character, rofl


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

15-and-Bo!










And fuck you Khali, you sore loser. >:\


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I almost feel dirty for enjoying Bo Dallas. I was just never thought I would come around on him. But he has won me over. 

That said though he shouldn't become a champion of any kind any time soon.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bo's selling was fucking amazing LOLOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Phew, 15 and Bo! Please make Kahli go away, it hurts me watching him walk..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bo's jiggling is hypnotic.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is Bo Dallas supposed to be a heel or a face?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big buddy! :bo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

****3/4 for both AJ/Eva and Khali/Bo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Rotunda boys know how to work gimmicks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is Sheamus in the battle royal? Greedy bastard.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I wanna see Adam Rose.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Alicenchains said:


> Khali's gut just keeps getting bigger


So does Bo's muffin top.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Khali will Bolieve, ...... or else


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I remember when John Cena struggled to beat Khali.
> 
> lol


Remember when Undertaker lost to Khali? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

autechrex said:


> Lol. Khali would be the easiest guy to beat non-kayfabe. Kick his stilt legs and he can't get back up without assistance.


Wouldn't that be Sheamus? Fella got his ass handed to him by Yoshi and Sin Cara.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You know I just got Dolph Ziggler's name:

Dolph was his grandfather's name and Zig Ziggler is a master salesman


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Can they mute JBL's mic??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE spreading them legs wide. Their trick games is strong tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*



kanefan08 said:


> The Miz beating Sheamus
> The Rusev, Swagger, Lana, zeb promo
> Big E defeating Cesaro.
> The Sting promo regardless of it being for 2k was awesome to see.
> ...


WHAT? I missed the 2K Commerical? :ti

I didn't even notice it was on and i've been watching this all night


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Ryder sighting


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

tony schiavone's voice :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Savage elbow sighting!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Heyman!!1


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

This Network is getting on my nerves. Makes me wanna unsubscribe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KHALI IS SORE LOSER, NO GOOD LYING PIECE OF SHIT COCK SUCKING MUDDAFUCKER.

Sorry guys, my inner Sheik came out.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Even Cole has gotten to the point where he's bored of plugging the WWE Network. :lol

It's ok WWE, the network will be a success. All you have to do is BOLIEVE!!!

:bo


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> You know I just got Dolph Ziggler's name:
> 
> Dolph was his grandfather's name and *Zig Ziggler is a master salesman*
> 
> ...


Is that because he can sell anything?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Best of WCW, Shows finger poke of doom haha


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait to watch that WWE v WCW part 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ, they actually showed a bit of The Fingerpoke of Doom as part of the Nitro special for the network. :jay2 

Well that settles it. Take my money, Vince. :troll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Now I know Vince is desperate, he's using Punk and WCW, to sell the Network


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The streak continues! 15-B0


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Save us, Paul E.!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Plan B is so obviously Lesnar lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

OMG LESNAR IS NEAR!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

But but but he quit :maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where the fuck you've been, Paul?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

PLAN C!!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock "Plan C" Lesnar


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Plan C= :brock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> The Rotunda boys know how to work gimmicks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And there's the setup.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Flair is hammered.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT Brock reference :banderas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman with that PLAN {C} !


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brock Lesnar hints


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that lesnar seed for summerslam


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Planting dem seeds


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOOOOOOO flair!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Offical Paul Heyman quit thread*

There it is he was seeing Brock


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, Flair.

Some crap, slurred promo coming right up.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so now it's super obvious that cenawinslol at battleground


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder what Plan C could be!? :lelbrock


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman's here! Whats this plan C a reference to?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

heyman should shave his head


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OHHH SHIT. :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

C as in CM PUNK!! OMG YASSSS


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

and there is that Lesnar tease


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

And some dumbasss said Heyman was overreated.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dont worry friends! I'll be drawing that shot of Triple H, Stephanie and Rollins discussing Plan B!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Poe7 said:


> Is Bo Dallas supposed to be a heel or a face?


He's supposed to be a heel who thinks he's a face.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> so now it's super obvious that cenawinslol at battleground


As if it wasn't 'super obvious' before?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Plan C= Brock Lesnar

If my crazy ass ideas would work Plan C-M Punk, hahahaha

/I'll show myself out


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't be the only one who doesn't care about Flair and never has.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

-UNDEAD- said:


>



And they know to always Pay Their Taxes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JhnCna619 said:


> This Network is getting on my nerves. Makes me wanna unsubscribe.


Same. The only reason I have that shit is because I don't have to use the shitty illegal streams out there for the PPVs anymore.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe Flair gets beaten down by Lesnar and then Sting comes in ... 

That would be interesting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Plan C= :brock


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> C as in CM PUNK!! OMG YASSSS



Bring on Lesnar and Punk!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

...............................Kenta is the new Paul Heyman guy!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Heyman's here! Whats this plan C a reference to?


BORKKKKKKKKKKK LAZZNEERRRR


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lesnar v Cena pretty much confirmed.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate the fact Sting isn't gonna be on raw tonight.... FUCK!!!! Annoyed at Sting just as much as WWE, he put that on his Twitter knowing everyone thought he was debuting.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

El_Absoluto said:


> And some dumbasss said Heyman was overreated.



But he is.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Karl Marx said:


> Plan B is so obviously Lesnar lol


_Plan C_

And yeah, that was what was implied in the segment.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe we will get 

Orton (Champion) v. Reigns - WWE Title

Cena v. Lesnar - Straight up 1 v. 1.

It would make more sense that way. Lesnar stays away from the title for now, but still gets to face Cena. Orton v. Reigns feels much bigger that way too.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Plan C better appear tonight :mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Plan Cesaro


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Lesnar ffs :mark: 

Just realised this. Think Seth will fail to cash in when Cena retains. Cena will somehow beat Seth as well(most likely Ambrose coming in to take revenge etc) Then Lesnar will come as Plan C.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> Dont worry friends! I'll be drawing that shot of Triple H, Stephanie and Rollins discussing Plan B!


I need to buy one of your works of art. How much do you charge, my good man?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LESNARRRRR :heyman


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Seriously, fuck off Flo Rida


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

BROCK


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y'all ready for that plan C tho?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Seriously Flo Rida again???!?!?!? Fuck this.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Renee <33


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Think I will just skip Raw next week...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How was that no talent Flo-Rida nominated for a grammy but guns n roses never was.

stupid music industry.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

WOOOOO!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHOOO!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

God Miami please shit on flo rida


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

renee, u so fine.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Woooo


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Flo Rida. :rudy

Get that shit out of here.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Flair is about to take Renee to Space Mountain


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Nature Boy WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Flair, you better be drunk!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Sandow as Flair


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

THE NAITCH :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically, Flair needs to pay another wife. Hence the appearance for reasons.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The GOAT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flair looks good tonight. #nohomo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So Heyman and Cesaro's association has come to an end it looks like. Cesaro's momentum that he had built up has been destoryed. And now he's back to irrelevancy. :no:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> BROCK


The beast incarnate! :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Flair looks much less bloated and red.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

God I can't stand Flair's, saggy, pointless, irrelevant, senile, old ass.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

If you can sit and trash flair yet call yourself a fan of wrestling...


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El_Absoluto said:


> And some dumbasss said Heyman was overreated.


He is as a manager but no as a wrestling mind.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Flair gonna feelup Ambrose's woman.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lawler's jealous that Flair got to touch Renee.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

It honestly feels special when Ric Flair comes out, WOOOOOOO.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah Flair looks good tonight, nice and healthy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wonder how much he drank tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Naich sees Renee..
:flair4
Prepares Space Mountain!


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish Brock would interrupt and F5 Flair


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Remember when Undertaker lost to Khali? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Don't remind me, That worse than remembering he was a former WHC


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, was that it for Heyman and Cesaro then?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

This segment is clearly to put Cena over


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hope he isn't drunk again. I think I spoke too soon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sting to come out and promo the network for the best of nitro


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YAPPP, FLAIRS DRUNK :LOL


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Renee's legs though. I love you. xxx


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Please Sting


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> God I can't stand Flair's, saggy, pointless, irrelevant, senile, old ass.


I can. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mikecala98 said:


> Flair looks much less bloated and red.


He hasn't started his promo yet.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

He's drunk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You can tell he is hammered.


who is a creepier oldman, Flair or King


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow, he's drunk.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

I actually think hes drunk...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, he is so fucking wasted.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOO

FLAIR JUST BEING FLAIR, AMAZING.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at the dirty old bastard.

Ugh.


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

Run Renee run!


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuck he's embarrassing


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rene has about 10 seconds to get out of the ring before she takes a ride on Space Mountain


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It's gonna happen.....


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Renee looks so uncomfortable


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao FLAIRRRRR


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Flair. :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Titty Master isn't going to be happy about this.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Remember when Undertaker lost to Khali? :lmao :lmao :lmao


And Vladimir Kozlov?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can tell he is hammered.
> 
> 
> who is a creepier oldman, Flair or King


No, that title will always belong to King.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure if Ric is drunk or just running on fumes WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS.

Oh shit, he best not be creepin' up on Ambrose's waifu. :lol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Why do they keep letting him go there drunk? Fucking hell this is dumb


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Flair seeming much less drunk than his last appearance with Evolution.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

At least one good thing came out of this

More Renee


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FlAIr is Drunk and HORNY!! :maury


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zigberg said:


> God I can't stand Flair's, saggy, pointless, irrelevant, senile, old ass.


You'd rather had these blackhole of charisma Ziggler and Goldberg cut a promo?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man do I loathe Ric Flair..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

NAITCHABOY himself in the ring w/ Renee :banderas


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

He is so drunk right now...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can tell he is hammered.
> 
> 
> who is a creepier oldman, Flair or King


King. At least Flair likes women over 16 years old.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Ric's had a few too many tonight lol!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I really hope he's actually doing the drunk thing as a gimmick right now. 

Renee is a babe though and the real reason why I'm still watching this segment. Damn.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Restraining order coming in the future


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips bout to give the signal to come get Flair, clearly my man downed a few before he got there :ti


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I want whatever Ric Flair is having right now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh yeh Flair is Drunk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This MoFo is drunk.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Mixed reaction to everyone but Reigns. Suck it haters.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

No Sting goodbye everyone


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Did they really bring in flair to put over Cena? lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Flair you made someone mad! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why do they keep allowing Flair to return? He's *always* drunk


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JOAN CENA!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

See Ric Flair was drinking the GHB that Dean Ambrose meant for Renee...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here comes!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reigns, that is heel as hell, wtf.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman, you better not spear flair you summmmmm'bitch


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

flair is wasted :lmao

loving it.

:haha


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Still trying to put Cena over :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Flair and Reigns :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they trying to put Reigns in the ring with Flair? He's gonna get wrecked on the mic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> You'd rather had these blackhole of charisma Ziggler and Goldberg cut a promo?


"Lol hi, I don't know the meaning of charisma."


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Flair endorsing Cena? :done


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Roman Reigns lookin more and more like KHAL DROGO!!!

anyone know whrre Amber is?

she having an orgasm? :cool2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Flair is the man


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This Raw can be condensed in a 5 minute video. Damn.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wrestle33 said:


> I wish Brock would interrupt and F5 Flair


Flair would crumble into dust.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Allur said:


> Why do they keep letting him go there drunk? Fucking hell this is dumb


Flair drunk is like Orton on cocaine...ENTERTAINING..

FLAIR is DRUNK!!!! :lol :lol :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

autechrex said:


> Mixed reaction to everyone but Reigns. Suck it haters.



Not a hater, but with tonight's crowd a face getting universally cheered isn't really a statement


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why do they keep bringing this man back..... he hasn't been even passably decent for years.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Reigns is awesome.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Drunk Flair and Roman Reigns. GOAT promos incoming:


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Flairs hair looks like someone took a piss into a pile of albino lambs wool


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Man do I loathe Ric Flair..


Its sickening he got JR fired and Flair comes out time after time on WWE TV hammered.
And nothing happens to him.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reigns heel-ing it up!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bray kinda bores me lately. I really just wanna see the Bray/Jericho matches.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

enough of Reigns please. This is just idiotic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that's it..wut


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

so......


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wait they aren't going to say anything to each other?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So what was the point of that exactly?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Flair drunk is like Orton on cocaine...ENTERTAINING..


No he's not.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh is that it?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

How much did Flair get paid for that?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wtf was the point in the or was Reigns there to tell him to fuck off haha


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

that it?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

wat


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Flair's segment are always so pointless :lol

Still fun.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

really that was all?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Flair isn't drunk, he's just... Flair.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF was that
:ti

OK


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

What in the fuck was the point of bringing Ric Flair back tonight...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is... lame.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

remember when the miz was the heir to figure 4 four. what a legendary moment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah an appearance for reasons.
Reasons = needing to pay another woman.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So Flair made an appearance because?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow that was a complete and utter waste of perfectly good airtime. I would've rather watched a bucket load of ads rather than this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GIF THAT FLAIR DANCE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SO WE HYPE RIC TO COME OUT AND AND DO THIS NONSENSE? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why do we have to listen to this cunt's theme TWICE in one night?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao at Flair's dancing to Cena's music.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Gotta love Flair!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Flair looked pretty sober tonight actually. Best he's looked on tv in years.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least Cena is wearing the belt's with a bit of respect this once...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck off Cena :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WTF..that was ackward as hell...Flair JUST came out to say basically i want to FUCK RENE YOUNG and leave* 

*LOL Flair has the OTHER BELT!!!!* :maury


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

WHC belt is no more!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So the Whc is with a real wrestler again? Good.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why do they keep allowing Flair to return? He's *always* drunk


That's Flair's natural disposition.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Not sure If Ric Flair or Dustin Hoffman..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Flairs gonna pawn that belt before cena gets to the back. WOOOO


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

WWE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOO
Love seeing the naitch.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

So this is how WWE planned to get rid of the World title? :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Flair bowing to Cena erase it from my memory please I beg of you.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Another worthless Flair appearance. At least he's always entertaining.

PS: Renee has inspired me to invent a time machine to go back in time and manipulate events so that we end up together as immortals shagging thousands of years into the future.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my god, if that's the last time we ever see the Big Gold Belt then that is AMAZING.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well looks like the titles have been deunified again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

They sell Cena spank rags now?


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Keep it ?:lmao:lmao:lmao burying the WWEWHC


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did Cena tell him to follow him and he just...hasn't


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns isn't impressed with Jhom Ceen.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> You'd rather had these blackhole of charisma Ziggler and Goldberg cut a promo?


Lol, you clueless, uneducated, moron.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat cut off for Flair


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Flair just bowed to Cena :done :done


I hope that paycheck was nice Ric.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> How much did Flair get paid for that?


A 30 pack and a fifth of vodka.

:flair3


----------



## Joecorp (Nov 26, 2013)

No Ambrose, no interest.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He just seriously gave the belt away... and was all like "screw that shit keep it". You're supposed to want those titles you stupid fuck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Say what you will about him, classy of Cena with Flair and the big gold belt.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

When is Sting appearing then?

Have I missed him on Raw tonight?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

John Cena be like "Imma need the title back for when I beat your record."


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ric Flair barely gets through 1 question; The faces interrupt him .. he leaves uhm .. wait what?, WHO BOOKED THIS SHIT?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't blame Rick Flair for being drunk. If I had to promote him John Cena, I would want to be hammered too.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Two straight horrible, pointless Flair appearances.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel fucking tricked by this shit company, not a coincidence they had Flair on at the end of the show for a pointless segment when everyone knew Sting & Flairs connection.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> So Flair made an appearance because?


There was no fucking point to it. They have nothing for the old bastard to do.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *WTF..that was ackward as hell...Flair JUST came out to say basically i want to FUCK RENE YOUNG and leave*
> 
> *LOL Flair has the OTHER BELT!!!!* :maury


Sounds like a man with his priorities in order


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> :mark: :mark:


I give you props, you're the only person that's marking for Cena and you don't give a fuck. I respect that.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

How long before Ambrose does a run in wearing a neck brace and an arm sling, on crutches?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> So this is how WWE planned to get rid of the World title? :ti


"You can keep it" :cena3 i hate that douche


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Flair wants Cena to win so that Cena doesn't win the title back to then match Flair's record. :lol


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

In all honesty, I like the idea of Flair being the last one to hold the Big Gold Belt. But it should have been done with more dignity, should have been done in a segment. Not Cena just handing it off to him during his entrance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Flair just bowed to Cena :done :done


:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

derelict stranger said:


> Flair looked pretty sober tonight actually. Best he's looked on tv in years.


Agreed. As much as I hated the segment, I thought Flair wasn't actually drunk but rather playing drunk. When he's been really drunk, he's messed up his lines and botched things up. He didn't today and looked genuinely happy and excited to be in the ring doing what he does best.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> A 30 pack and a fifth of vodka.
> 
> :flair3


sounds good enough of a deal to me :shrug


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*trying my best not to throw my apple at Flair*


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Flair just bowed to Cena :done :done
> 
> 
> I hope that paycheck was nice Ric.


Flair once bowed to Matt Hardy.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol Flair couldn't even hold up the belt correctly


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol at Cena telling Flair to keep the Big Gold Belt


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

John Cena's ooon.. Fruity as can beee..
John Cena's ooon.. Buryin your fave..
John Cena's ooon.. Eaten all dem pushes..
John Cena's ooon.. Dear God hit the muuuute..
John Cena's ooon.. Time to leave the room..
John Cena's ooon.. Please make it stooop..
John Cena's ooon.. Please kill meee..


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Wtf is going on.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to go see 'Lets Be Cops'.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Right_To_Censor said:


> How long before Ambrose does a run in wearing a neck brace and an arm sling, on crutches?


After the match when Rollins looks like he's going to cash in and he will be in a wheelchair will roll down the ramp then get up and throw it into the ring.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Right_To_Censor said:


> How long before Ambrose does a run in wearing a neck brace and an arm sling, on crutches?


The only reason why I stayed up this long.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I give you props, you're the only person that's marking for Cena and you don't give a fuck. I respect that.


Why should I?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Inb4 Cole says "the demon Kane"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, Flair came out to say he wants to get with Rene Young? :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but DRUNK FLAIR has been the best part of the night!! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Ric Flair barely gets through 1 question; The faces interrupt him .. he leaves uhm .. wait what?, WHO BOOKED THIS SHIT?


HHH saw Flair was drunk and told Reigns to go out early to stop that.

He was smart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> sounds good enough of a deal to me :shrug


Absolutely.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, the only interesting guy in this match was taken out of it... typical WWE. Can't have anyone in there overshadowing Golden Boy and Future Golden Boy, can we? 

Ambrose better run in and make the save or this'll be the absolute drizzling shits.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Flair's off to go pawn the WHC belt.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jericho and Harper! awesome...awesome to the max.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Inb4 Cole says "the demon Kane"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho vs Harper on Smackdown :mark: :mark:

Could be sweet.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jericho vs Harper should be good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Flairs gonna pawn that belt before cena gets to the back. WOOOO


:ti

i can picture this..


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Rollins got the Jobber entrance haha


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If Jericho/Harper gets decent time it could be a hell of a match.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

the heels better go over tonight


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins grabs Flair, cashes in, and pins him for the WHC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

any chance CM punk comes out to save the day


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Blandy Boreton.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shield hangover still hasn't worn off on me it seems. Weird seeing Rollins and Reigns in the ring facing off.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose VS Seth? :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> I don't blame Rick Flair for being drunk. If I had to promote him John Cena, I would want to be hammered too.


Yeap, that pretty well sums it up, he probably cried his way thought the first 6 beers and I would have shed them tears with the man.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jericho vs Harper? My only reason of tuning in to Smackdown this week.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SO CENA IS GOING TO BE RECOGNIZED AS THE LAST WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So, Flair came out to say he wants to get with Rene Young? :lmao


basically..he's a horny drunk fuck! :clap

then again, rene young is a hot piece of ass :cool2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh Thank God they didn't say the Demon Kane this time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Why should I?


You shouldn't, that's what I mean bruh.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Acerbitas said:


> Seriously, Boring chants for Bray Wyatt and Khali chants? The fuck is with this city?


This is the most casual (while actually loud) crowd ever. It's Vince's wet dream.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I love how they just ignore the "Cena Sucks" chants. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE DEMON KANE!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena sucks as usual.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You guys know the people chanting Cena sucks, really actually like him, because, "Gosh that body"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns pouting in the corner


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it me, or does Kane look to have some definition under that shirt?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> You guys know the people chanting Cena sucks, really actually like him, because, "Gosh that body"
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Yass


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Spoiler Cena wins


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Vince saves the crowd noise from tonight and just dubs it over fucking every WWE show. Seriously, the most casual crowd they've had for a long while. His boner must be unreal.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish they hadn't reminded me of that stretcher match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't get over the Matt Hardy pants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Is it me, or does Kane look to have some definition under that shirt?


its just you


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Spoiler Cena wins



You left out one part of the spoiler.

Spoiler: lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:$ Sting?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Is it me, or does Kane look to have some definition under that shirt?


Naw, you def. ain't seeing things.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This needs more Rollins Ringside trolling.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Raw to end with Reigns spearing Cena :mark


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Those people that chanting Cena sucks are marks they have been doing that 8 years they are all marks right


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I almost legit want to cry for Flair, almost.. To have that neon Jackass soon to be breaking his record.. and have to put him over.. Fuck I wouldn't be able to be that big of a man. No matter what you have to respect Flair, he is a one of a kind.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :$ Sting?



You wish :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The first time Rollins and Reigns are in a match together but on opposing sides.
Let's go to commercial!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Match is going to end with Dean Ambrose interfering,and a big brawl.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FLAIR IS WASTED AND DOESN'T GIVE ANY FUCKSSS.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

So the heels winning due to Ambrose interference(?)


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Isn't this first time reigns and rollins are fighting? make a bigger deal out of it wwe you morons.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I'm trying to focus on this match but all I can think of is..."Gosh, that body."


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> FLAIR IS WASTED AND DOESN'T GIVE ANY FUCKSSS.


OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> its just you


:lol I agree, sir.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This match is really just stupid... it's not big or special or anything. But then Battleground's main event is utter shit while the real reason to watch is Seth/Dean and actually AJ/Paige over Cena/Orton/Kane/Reigns... I mean seriously, three of the most boring heels to the audience and one shaky babyface in Reigns is a terrible terrible match.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Is it me, or does Kane look to have some definition under that shirt?


During wrestlemania Kane was pretty ripped, I doubt he gained weight since then, so it's not you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> FLAIR IS WASTED AND DOESN'T GIVE ANY FUCKSSS.


:lmao
This ancient bastard stopped giving a fuck in 1975.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> FLAIR IS WASTED AND DOESN'T GIVE ANY FUCKSSS.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

its crazy to think that kanes still main eventing ppvs in 2014.

3 main events for kane this year (4 if ya count the rumble)


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

First time Reigns and Rollins face each other since the turn, and they don't even make a stink about it. It's like Rollins only turned on Ambrose, or Reigns just doesn't give a shit about his best friend hitting him with a chair.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The real ratings getter coming next Chrisley baby!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Turned it off and have came up to bed. Just not interested at all in the main event - barring Rollins if he counts.

What an awful RAW. Lana's segment was good. Anything else other than Renee looking wonderful?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

CM PUNK!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> FLAIR IS WASTED AND DOESN'T GIVE ANY FUCKSSS.


Such a beautiful creature.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally hearing cm punks theme on raw!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrisley Knows Best makes Raw look like Breaking Bad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I would seriously rather saw my dick off with a butter knife than watch that Chrisley show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

unk2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This must be WWE's way of trying to bring back Punk. Why else would they mention him.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Desperate fucks promoting Punk after acting he didn't exist, WWE Network is a failure :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

wrestle33 said:


> So the heels winning due to Ambrose interference(?)


Nah, you won't see Ambrose until the obligatory Cash In.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God. Punk used to be so hot.

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Desperate ass WWE.....:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hot tag time


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Chrisley Knows Best is actually a really good show. His kids are hilarious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman Reigns is really starting to remind me of Lex Luger in the ring. Limited and shit.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Super Cena time !!!!111


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> This must be WWE's way of trying to bring back Punk. Why else would they mention him.



Gotta sell those subscriptions :vince$


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Chrisley Knows Best makes Raw look like Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> This must be WWE's way of trying to bring back Punk. Why else would they mention him.


WWE Network money.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Having to sell those awful looking moves.

:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Amber B said:


> WWE Network money.


Or maybe he's a big star and they're trying to still promote him because everyone in the wrestling world (fans) are being worked, as usual.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> First time Reigns and Rollins face each other since the turn, and they don't even make a stink about it. It's like Rollins only turned on Ambrose, or Reigns just doesn't give a shit about his best friend hitting him with a chair.


Do reigns and Rollins even know who each other are. I can't remember if they have any history together.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> "You can keep it" :cena3 i hate that douche


Did he really say that? Damn it, the big gold is classic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Gotta sell those subscriptions :vince$
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Amber B said:


> WWE Network money.


Oh yeah, right. Excuse me. My brain is fried from work.

They must think everyone will want to see Punk since it's been 7 months.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Been awhile since I heard Vintage Orton


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The entire Reigns/Rollins exchange relegated to the commercial break :ti


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Or maybe he's a big star and they're trying to still promote him because everyone in the wrestling world (fans) are being worked, as usual.



If Punk was going to return, he would have done so already.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hahah wtf was that AA attempt


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol Cena can't lift Kane :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Cena all of a sudden having trouble lifting Kane? lmao Can't stand this dude.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Did he really say that?



Yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins' body :ass


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wrestle33 said:


> Hahah wtf was that AA attempt


He's been doing that buckle under for a while now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Or maybe he's a big star and they're trying to still promote him because everyone in the wrestling world (fans) are being worked, as usual.



You still think it's a work :ti :ti :ti :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Having to sell those awful looking moves.
> 
> :lmao


Right?! That's like trying some horrible food one of your aunts made and you having to act like it's good.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Natecore said:


> Do reigns and Rollins even know who each other are. I can't remember if they have any history together.


Buy the Network to find out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena can't pick up Kane

Will AA Kane, Orton, and Rollins all at once later in the match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The entire Reigns/Rollins exchange relegated to the commercial break :ti


Fucked up.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> If Punk was going to return, he would have done so already.


And what makes you think that? 
He is obviously going to return one day, you're just thinking way too much into it. 
They're obviously going to bring him back but not until the time is right.
We don't know if WWE is in contact with PUNK, how the fuck would we know? Tap their phone lines? :ti


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddie suplexes!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

3 amigos!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Since Cena wanna wrestle in sneakers, he can atleast put on a pair of Jordans. Shit some Free Runs, NB, anything


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is Cena still main eventing?

Don't his fans go to bed at 7:00?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 AMIGOS! 

Nice tribute to Eddie G.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I always mark for the 3 amigos


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Reigns explodes

literally EXPLODES!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HOW MANY CLOTHESLINES AND PUNCHES ARE YOU GOING TO DO MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> Since Cena wanna wrestle in sneakers, he can atleast put on a pair of Jordans. Shit some Free Runs, NB, anything



He should wear And-1's :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol it's a who gets the better hot tag competition


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> And what makes you think that?
> 
> He is obviously going to return one day, you're just thinking way too much into it.
> 
> ...



Time will tell I guess


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

From the back, when Reigns puts his arm up, shit reminds me of Deisel


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck. Rollins is hurt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh. Fucking ugh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOOOOOOO ROLLINS GOT HURT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh crap hope he didn't hurt himself for real


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh shit Rollins.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aw fuck Rollins got the ref X.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> FLAIR IS WASTED AND DOESN'T GIVE ANY FUCKSSS.


Yoooooooooooooooooooo Flair got me screaming and shit. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Champ is here! :lawler:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

rollins legit injured


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn I hope Rollins didn't tear any ligaments on that fall.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins pulled an ACL


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hopefully Rollins is okay.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OH SHIT ROLLINS. Hope that was a work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins is injured. Fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> HOW MANY CLOTHESLINES AND PUNCHES ARE YOU GOING TO DO MOTHERFUCKER.



Many until he throws a Superman Punch and a spear 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> WWE Network money.


Or lack of money


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rollins is done guys


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If I were Ambrose, I wouldn't help either of those hoes.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Can we ever get a fucking main event with a clean win?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What the fuck?
Rung the bell because it was a 2 v 1 assault in a tag match? :ti 

WHAT?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sehth plz

SEHTH PLZ

D:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ref did the X


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, another injury... this is depressing


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

not rollins damn it


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Rollins' body :ass


Don't turn into one of them, Amber.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> Aw fuck Rollins got the ref X.


Tell me you didn't see that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Fuck! I hope Seth isn't injured!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

DoubtGin said:


> oh crap hope he didn't hurt himself for real


I think he may have. I saw the trainer run by on the outside.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena's punches :lol :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Saw the X. FFS, first Wade now Rollins.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Shut the fuck up Cena. Why is he yelling?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins injured? :O


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SPEAR THAT BITCH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Spear!1


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol at People thinkin Rollins is hurt


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Terrible sequence of events.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

yep rollins blew his knee out, watched it back


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shit, Rollins hurt? Damn...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fuck happened with Rollins?  Did he fuck up his knee?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

all hells has broken loose

ALL HELLS HAS BROKEN LOOSE

shit is cray

shit gone cray!!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

That looked like a tear


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane is still the worse at taking bumps.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Orton giving no fucks right now. :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

For a second there I thought I was watching Botchamania ...


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao WTF kick to the face runs out of the ring horrible selling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And there's your random Reigns Spear on Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn, when did Seth get hurt? I didn't even notice.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahaha, what a shit, predictable, anti-climatic ending.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man, I really hope this isn't very bad. Rollins is so integral right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shit I missed it. What happened to Rollins?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So anticlimactic. Horrible Raw


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No buys.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

lol Reigns stands tall again


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

404 AMBROSE NOT FOUND


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CAN'T MAKE REIGNS LOOK WEAK. NOOOOPEEEE CAN'T DO IT. GOTTA BE THE MAN STANDING TALL.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

FUCK OFF REIGNS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns stands tall hahaha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns on top for like the fourth RAW in a row.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't think that was supposed to be the ending...Orton's music took forever to turn on, I'm pretty sure Rollins was the one that was supposed to get speared at the end, but he's injured now...


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Shit nvm thought Rollins was gonna try and cash in off a fake injury angle


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yeah, I wish WWE didn't limit Roman Reigns like that.

But he's still the man.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roflmao is there ever gonna be a raw again that does not end with reigns spearing someone


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose didn't come out? Fuck this shit. And Rollins looks hurt. I ran out of the fucks to give then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm kinda devastated right now. That rollins injury got me.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ambrose should of come out :rivers place probably would of gone nuts


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

if Seth is injured :floyd1


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rollins blew out his knee on the top rope jump and then took the over the rope to the floor clothesline on the already blown out knee. Probably totally destroyed it...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That's how it ends? No Ambrose run-in? Oh, right, that's because he'd get a bigger pop than the Golden Boys and we can't have that now, can we?

What a fucking waste.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking terrible Raw. Jesus.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> So anticlimactic. Horrible Raw


Typical loser staying up and watching it only to say it's horrible because he didn't get what he wanted!!

unk2

:ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> And there's your random Reigns Spear on Cena
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Had to happen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> Don't turn into one of them, Amber.


You must be new.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Uh, did I miss something? Da fuck happened to the match?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, that cemented Cena's win. Like we need anymore proof.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> What the fuck?
> Rung the bell because it was a 2 v 1 assault in a tag match? :ti
> 
> WHAT?


Wow so funnnyyy lol xD :lmao 


:maury


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Lol at People thinkin Rollins is hurt


He's still laying at ringside and had three guys working on him. I saw Deuce McCallister tear an ACL coming down from attempting a catch and it looked exactly like Rollins' mishap just now.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Horrible ending, Rollins injury flopped the ending, Ambrose didn't interfere lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

an ok finish to a meh show


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder how much of that ending was improve because of the Rollins injury...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rollins has to be okay.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol well my prediction on the end was pretty spot on:

Couple of Superman Punches, a couple Spears, an OOOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHH, and Reigns standing tall


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

watch the rollins bit back, he blew his knee out, damn!


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

Well that raw sucked


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Complete garbage and now Rollins is hurt? There goes the only good match. Wow they better pull a rabbit out of their ass if they want to keep subscribers much less get new ones.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Shit show overall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's either a legit injury or it was a clever way to get Rollins out of the ending since Ambrose was "at the hospital." Evened up the sides 2 vs 2. We shall see.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE can't do go home shows worth a shit... and booking 101 is just thrown out the window with this fucking shithole. That whole match was simply there to make the supermen look good and nothing else despite having the third babyface beat down in what usually means a come back but nooooo.... What a joke.

Vince needs to be kept far away from creative...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Fucking terrible Raw. Jesus.


Yup, every week someones gotta say it....


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

What's Reigns demographic really?

* Kids?, doubt it they have Cena.
* Smarks/Adult males?, 5 moves of doom + he goes around saying babydoll, he isn't a Stone Cold badass, more of a romance novel type hero, that women love, and there's the answer.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Nitro up next :mark:

lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> if Seth is injured :floyd1



Plan C bruh


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So what's that, like 2 months in a row of Reigns standing tall to end the show?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rollins must have been really hurt to not suck it up and finish the match when they obviosuly needed him
Damn that was a shit attempt at improvising

Shit raw
Till next week


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Shit I missed it. What happened to Rollins?


he blew his acl after jumping to the ring off the ropes missing reigns  you can see it pop right away

and then reigns clotheslines him right out of the ring where he landed on the knee and it buckled immediately

Rollins probably gonna be gone for the next 8 months or so


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i hope rollins isnt hurt


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW was shit for the most part. Where was Dean? I really hope Seth isn't seriously hurt.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I know it's probably a sickening sight, but can someone make a gif of Rollins' injury please?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If Rollins is out, give Cesaro the briefcase. Hope he's not injured though. That would suck


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Looked like an improv ending there. Could be an angle to cancel the ambrose rollins match for plan b ... but it fails anyway and they turn to paul heyman and lesnar for summerslam. With kane v orton... not sure where it leaves reigns though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rollins looked legitimately hurt. First coming down from the rope, and then he undoubtedly did further damage after the top rope clothesline.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> he blew his acl after jumping to the ring off the ropes missing reigns  you can see it pop right away
> 
> and then reigns clotheslines him right out of the ring where he landed on the knee and it buckled immediately
> 
> Rollins probably gonna be gone for the next 8 months or so


Thanks doc.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I swear if Rollins is really injured and they try and turn Ambrose heel in his place...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First Bryan, then there was BNB, now we got Seth Rollins. Godfuckindamnit man.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

hng13 said:


> He's still laying at ringside and had three guys working on him. I saw Deuce McCallister tear an ACL coming down from attempting a catch and it looked exactly like Rollins' mishap just now.


Yea saw it now remember WWE doing the fake injurys for awhile thought they were going that way


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Seth


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns is such an un safe worker. Have him buried. LOL JK


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why do the talented one's always get injured?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I swear if Rollins is really injured and they try and turn Ambrose heeling his place...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I fucking hope not.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> What's Reigns demographic really?
> 
> * Kids?, doubt it they have Cena.
> * Smarks/Adult males?, 5 moves of doom + he goes around saying babydoll, he isn't a Stone Cold badass, more of a romance novel type hero, that women love, and there's the answer.


I think he's more over than most because he has fans littered up and down the demographic. Meaning, he's got chunks of them all from the coveted kids demo to the female demo as well as split reactions from the smarks. He's not unanimously hated amongst smarks like Cena is hence mostly cheers and no boos so far. You can also see that right here on the forum.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Isn't it totes complete obvs that the guy with the blonde in his hair was fake injuried to leave the 4 in the WWE Network special main event to close the show and that Plan C is needed because the blond in his hair guy is "hurt". You know, that Brock Lesnery looking guy.

Raw. So easy even a valley girl can understand it. Unless she's a smark.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Oddball said:


> Why do the talented one's always get injured?








Cause they're the ones that wrestle the most....


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Yea saw it now remember WWE doing the fake injurys for awhile thought they were going that way


At first I thought it was some more WWE fuckery. I hope he's not hurt though. The WWE is reminding me more and more of the Trailblazers with all these damn injuries.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People pissed because a predictable lame Ambrose run-in didn't happen?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I missed the Rollins mishap. I wanna see it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Is Rollins really injured? I hope not. I hope is just a "excuse" to bring Lesnar


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So that's Barrett injured and now Rollins possibly blows out his knee? Along with all these other concussions?

Screw banning piledrivers and chairshots to the head, why don't they ban the ringside stuff altogether.


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

What if it is just a way to bring in Plan C? One can hope...


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Torn ACL = 6-8 months recovery ATLEAST


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If he is legit injured, Rollins will be the 3rd guy to have to surrender his title... or briefcase, or whatever. 

First Bryan, then Bad News and now this. Fucking hell.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I swear if Rollins is really injured and they try and turn Ambrose heeling his place...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yikes. That would be a horrid thought. WWE is extremely short on babyfaces to do this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Jesus, I feel like we're seeing a replay of 2007 with all of these damn injuries. Terrible stuff.

Speaking of terrible, Raw was kind of shit tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

All the up and coming stars that you love are getting injured.

WHY DO YOU ALL THINK I KEEP PUSHING THE SAME DAMN STARS DAMN IT :rko2 :cena3 :HHH2 :brock :rock :vince5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> Plan C bruh


Vacant the new money in the bank briefcase holder?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> People pissed because a predictable lame Ambrose run-in didn't happen?


It probably never happened due to Ambrose being injured... Half of what they did looked just off after that up until they got to the set ups where Kane hit Orton and Reigns speared Cena.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

hng13 said:


> He's still laying at ringside and had three guys working on him. I saw Deuce McCallister tear an ACL coming down from attempting a catch and it looked exactly like Rollins' mishap just now.


Don't worry! Rollins will come back just as strong as Deuce did!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Real bummer if after all of Rollins' crazy stunts at PPVs over the past year, he busts his knee jumping into the ring. Hope that doesn't keep him out. Might need Heyman's Plan C sooner.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What happen with the boy seth Rollins


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ROLLINS said:


> It's either a legit injury or it was a clever way to get Rollins out of the ending since Ambrose was "at the hospital." Evened up the sides 2 vs 2. We shall see.


Think it's a legit injury. Saw someone run towards his side when it happened. All you can do is hope it isn't bad. The guy can sell like a god but I don't think this was one of those times.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rollins has the case for a year so even if he IS injured 6 to 8 months he still has a chance


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Terrible RAW.

How many times have we seen one of the babyfaces taken out so the main event becomes a handicap match? Fuck it's stupid. Why can't you just give us the six-man tag we were promised. I don't think they've had Ambrose and Reigns team together ONCE on t.v. since Rollins turned on them. Why? That makes no sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Think it's a legit injury. Saw someone run towards his side when it happened. All you can do is hope it isn't bad. The guy can sell like a god but I don't think this was one of those times.


Yeah. It probably is legit. Shit happens. Hopefully, it's not as bad as it can be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh. If Rollins is seriously injured, it just cements that WWE needs to cut down on some of these house shows and give these guys a break. They're being destroyed.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That fucking sucks if Rollins is seriously injured. I remember a couple a months ago, he had a scare like this one, but turned out to be fine. Hopefully the same is true this time.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

If Rollins is legit injured, that'll fuckin suck


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sucks to see anyone get injured. It comes with the territory though. I hope he's okay.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

It was nice knowing you, Tyler. You had a good run, but all things must end.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Flair vs Sting will be happening every week at this rate with all these injuries


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Worst thing to happened right now.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're running out of upper-carders.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It will take it down to ZIggler, AJ/Paige, Lana and... um... uh.. does this show even have anything else?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

vacuous said:


> Don't worry! Rollins will come back just as strong as Deuce did!


I certainly hope so! Unfortunately, I was thinking about his second knee injury in 2007 that ended his career :/


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait, how did Rollins get hurt?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I guess that means we get an amazing Ambrose/Kane feud for Summerslam now unk2

If Rollins is legit injured


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wait, how did Rollins get hurt?


I had turned off by that point as well. Pretty bad when the highlights of Raw are a video game trailer and somebody getting injured.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wait, how did Rollins get hurt?


He landed on his feet from the top rope and instantly pulled up favoring his knee. Reigns proceeded to clothesline him over the ropes and Rollins landed on the knee again.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

hng13 said:


> I certainly hope so! Unfortunately, I was thinking about his second knee injury in 2007 that ended his career :/


So was I.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> I had turned off by that point as well. Pretty bad when the highlights of Raw are a video game trailer and somebody getting injured.


The opening beat down on Ambrose was brutal.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If this injury is a work, then it sets up Lesnar returning as a plan C. I hope it's a work, Rollins having an injury that bad would not be a good thing, especially with the lengthy recovery time.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I fucking hope not.


how about making a Match where Ambrose takes the briefcase


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

vacuous said:


> So was I.



Haha you shady bastard. :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Please be okay Seth 

This feud with Ambrose is the best thing going.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

In rewatching the match the ref gave the dreaded cross sign. Rollins is legit hurt, damn it!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

hng13 said:


> He landed on his feet from the top rope and instantly pulled up favoring his knee. Reigns proceeded to clothesline him over the ropes and Rollins landed on the knee again.


Hmm, I dunno if it's anything serious. Could have just been an awkward fall/light sprain. I wouldn't freakout just yet.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hmm, I dunno if it's anything serious. Could have just been an awkward fall/light sprain. I wouldn't freakout just yet.


They did the cross signs man. They did that with Wade too. I'm crying.


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

They did the cross for Ambrose at MiTB as well if Im not mistaken.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Vacant the new money in the bank briefcase holder?


:lmao IC Title and MITB holder as of right now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rather have Reigns stand tall than Cena. Fucking hope Rollins isn't hurt. Their match at Battleground would have been awesome.fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, that Rollins injury looked legit.

Gotta love that logic in the opening segment. Reigns/Cena watch their partner later in the night get attacked and don't help.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*I missed raw but let me guess*

The authority opened the show with a 15 minute promo, Ziggler stole the show but lost, Kane is still treated like a threat but no one buys it, Seth tries to cash in on Cena but Dean attacks him, Roman does something to save John to make him look good, and Cena wins lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The injury looked legit to me, he wouldnt put weight on his right leg, probably tore his ACL or something. but the fact that its being debated is the reason I wish they wouldn't do fake injury angles, its lazy writing and booking and just creates confusion and uncertainty whenever the refs make the X signal.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There were a lot of fuck ups in that match, man. They really looked like they had to improvise those last few minutes because eevrything just absolutely went to fucking hell, which suggests that the injury is legit. 

One botch that really stood out to me was Orton going for the DDT only for Cena to fuck up and having to counter, leading into a back body drop over the top rope, and I'm not sure if that's how the spot was supposed to go anyway, but it looked fucking horrendous.

The match really fell the fuck apart.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wouldn't wish for injury like this but that's what Rollins gets for turning on the Shield! You can bet that Nikki Bella will be stalked by an ugly fat guy in a t-shirt and jorts that looks like a fat lady when she keeps losing.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I wouldn't wish for injury like this but that's what Rollins gets for turning on the Shield! You can bet that Nikki Bella will be stalked by an ugly fat guy in a t-shirt and jorts that looks like a fat lady when she keeps losing.



..... Really?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

That ending was a clusterfuck. You could tell they were setting up for Roman to spear Cena. So lame.

I just hope Rollins isnt injured badly.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> ..... Really?


Seriously? Do you want JJ Bella to assault Stephanie McMahon and the Divas or wait for Cena to save the girl who blows his....







?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Rusk said:


> They did the cross for Ambrose at MiTB as well if Im not mistaken.


No, they probably didn't. His injury was kayfabe and they're not going to risk using a legitimate signal for someone in danger just for a storyline injury.



Xevoz said:


> They did the cross signs man. They did that with Wade too. I'm crying.


It might not be as bad as it seems. He might have taken a bad fall and it could have just been a light sprain/strain on his muscles or something. Don't always think the worst right away.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, they probably didn't. His injury was kayfabe and they're not going to risk using a legitimate signal for someone in danger just for a storyline injury.
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be as bad as it seems. He might have taken a bad fall and it could have just been a light sprain/strain on his muscles or something. Don't always think the worst right away.


I think they have actually used the X to throw off in the know fans before... rare but I belive it's happened. Hope it's the case here...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think they have actually used the X to throw off in the know fans before... rare but I belive it's happened. Hope it's the case here...


I've never seen it, but I could be wrong. Seems like a stupidly risky thing to do and I doubt they'll do it as of late with so many injuries.

But I checked twitter and a number of fans have said Rollins was legitimately helped out of the arena by medical staff. Not fake or a kayfabe injury.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, they probably didn't. His injury was kayfabe and they're not going to risk using a legitimate signal for someone in danger just for a storyline injury.
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be as bad as it seems. He might have taken a bad fall and it could have just been a light sprain/strain on his muscles or something. Don't always think the worst right away.


I'm not really sure what to think right now, but to be optimistic they really did use the X for Ambrose at MITB, so there's a bit of hope I guess


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bryan, Barrett, now possibly Rollins? Who's next, Ambrose? Bray Wyatt? They must be purposefully trying to kill off everyone interesting now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I've never seen it, but I could be wrong. Seems like a stupidly risky thing to do and I doubt they'll do it as of late with so many injuries.
> 
> But I checked twitter and a number of fans have said Rollins was legitimately helped out of the arena by medical staff. Not fake or a kayfabe injury.


It's not something I wrote down, but I remember vaguely in a few matches the sign being up but the wrestler not being out of it. Maybe it was a "he's injured ooops maybe not" thing. Could be wrong... it's not something I really keep notes of.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Okay,tonight was crazy.First,Why in the world Cena and Reigns would not help Ambrose? :argh: Is Roman pretending that they weren't in The Shield together or what? Not to mention that one more guy is better for them in the match,but WWE logic :cussin: At least Dean cut a promo.
The drama between Stephanie and Nikki continues,I guess.Is this really necessary? Bring Brie back to face Stephanie finally so we can move on from this.
The drama between Fandango,Layla and Summer continues too,but this I love and I love how they're with Dolph now and he won. Way to go Dolph.
Was that segment of Stephanie and Triple H making out necessary ? EWWW.Nope! 
I loved Bo vs Khali.Great job,by Bo.All you have to do is BOLIEVE! but Khali doesn't bolieve :cussin:
I hated how they once again made the Return of Lesnar obvious with all those backstage segments,but speaking of returns,that Sting video was amazinggg.
I had so fun much with Lana and Zeb. but can't say the same for the segment with Rose and Sandow,it's sad to watch those guys like this.
The return of Flair was pointless,too much Cena's ass kissing and flirting with Renee.EWWWW...
The main event was boring,I was hoping for Ambrose to come back,but nooo  and it really looked like Seth hurt himself.I hopee not.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> It's not something I wrote down, but I remember vaguely in a few matches the sign being up but the wrestler not being out of it. Maybe it was a "he's injured ooops maybe not" thing. Could be wrong... it's not something I really keep notes of.


Ric Flair at Mania 22. Suplexed off of a ladder and they immediately made the X. He was helped to the back, but returned a few minutes later to finish the match. Probably extra cautious, since he was 72 years old then, but whos to say for sure?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tweener ken said:


> Lana beating swagger:lol
> thwagger must be mad.


Nah, the hair pulling was pretty hot in hindsight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nah, the hair pulling was pretty hot in hindsight.


Reminded me a lot of Sensational Sherry... I really hope Lana is at least in this in the long haul as a manager. Would love to see her to be able to wrestle while working the crowd though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Reminded me a lot of Sensational Sherry... I really hope Lana is at least in this in the long haul as a manager. Would love to see her to be able to wrestle while working the crowd though.


Lana is already 29 with no wrestling experience. She's better off as a total valet/manager role, which isn't anything to be ashamed of. If worse comes to worse, I wouldn't mind seeing her manage Cesaro if Rusev floats off somewhere.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Really hope Seth isn't injured. That would be disastrous.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Lana is already 29 with no wrestling experience. *She's better off as a total valet/manager role, *which isn't anything to be ashamed of. If worse comes to worse, I wouldn't mind seeing her manage Cesaro if Rusev floats off somewhere.


Agreed on the bolded completely. 

Also, Lana and Cesaro is definitely something I can see bolstering Cesaro's career. 

Poor Cesaro though. He was on the verge of breaking out as a serviceable upper-carder and then he got approached by career-killer Paul E. Heyman ... Damn.



CrystalFissure said:


> Really hope Seth isn't injured. That would be disastrous.


WWE's silence on the issue means it's likely legit and they're probably currently examining the extent of the injury.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

This week's RAW was, as usual, the same old trash. Except with video packages to extend the commercial break. It really shows how much they care when they repeat a Network documentary advertisement during the main event.

The show starts off with John Cena advertising the WWE Network and backhandedly complimenting the crowd and a pointless discussion between Roman Reigns and himself. Of course John Cena loves this false uncertainty of - "are they friends, or are they enemies". Either be rivals or be team-mates. John Cena is constantly trying to 'blur the lines' in a lame and pathetic way to extend the status quo. Case in point: his 'controversy' making him both heel and face to two demographics, thus delaying his heel turn.

Then comes another awful back-stage brawl that involves no props, no real plot progression (Authority-aligned heels ganging up on someone is not new, if you haven't noticed), and is full of cheesy heel 'attitude'.

A Sheamus match. I don't know what's happening with him - supposedly he's going to turn heel - but it doesn't interest me.

Suddenly THE DEMON Kane has become a generic weak villain again. They're clearly trying to mix his short-lived masked monster return with his corporate character, making him some sort of attack dog. It's idiotic, and I don't see why he ever got the 'Corporate' gimmick in the first place. It's awful & this is the best PG era WWE has to offer for a monster heel - a watered down Attitude era inheritance.

Stupid end to the Fandango/Ziggler match. Can't there be one real wrestling match with a clean finish that isn't filler for once? I mean, just once. It would be nice of these morons who seem to think all of RAW is just filler anyway.

After depriving the 'comedy' division of interesting action years ago, WWE has finally progressed in their regression. Now their segments are advertisements for products that have absolutely nothing to do with wrestling. And all the while I have to watch more pricks jostle turbulently than if I were playing a game as the other Sonic.

The crowd is pretty clearly a poor one, and it buys the USA vs. Russia thing. Why are they having a debate at podiums? This does not feel like a national rivalry at all. All those USA chants are ultimately 'cheap heat' and I don't care.

RVD vs. whoever has replaced Christian vs. Sheamus as the Designated RAW Rerun Filler of the Month.

I skipped the Divas' match.

"lol n****rs. cisaro sux." - the McMahons

An ex post facto justification for the Y2J/Wyatt feud. If you have to explain why a feud is happening weeks after it starts, that means it doesn't have a reason in the first place. You're not going to convince anyone that this isn't just a battle they decided on without thinking of kayfabe. They failed, especially considering how Bray Wyatt has looked for the past couple months - inflicted with the wounds of the Chain Gang.

This stupid 'diva dynamic' is crap. Divas are divas, not high school girls.

Great Khali fighting - one of the freshest things on RAW. That's probably not a good thing.

The rest is boring. I've said enough.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, Lana's the one to look out for. Rusev, not so much. I hope they don't shove her into a wrestling role, she's doing just fine as a manager. She gives me both a Vickie and Sherri vibe. Vickie in terms of the shrill heat-seeking voice, Sherri in terms of the savageness when it comes to interacting with the guys. She has potential to be a great manager and sticking her with Cesaro sounds great.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Plan C: Lesnar?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rollins' B+ body just couldn't hold up in a match full of A+ talent.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why does Cena feel the need to explain every match in detail on the rules, who is in it, and what's going to happen? He's the only one that does this and its fucking annoying me lately.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec_619 said:


> Plan C: Lesnar?



What type of delusion? 
Plan C is Punk


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-The Miz beating Sheamus. Talk about coming out of nowhere. I think Sheamus will win the rematch though.
-Layla and Summer Rae dancing on the announce table. Lawler must've loved it. Too bad Summer Rae isn't Kelly Kelly.
-The Debate was a nice segment. Amazing how fans are behind Swagger now and it's due to the mic work of Zeb Coulter. 
-Awesome Sting trailer for WWE 2K14. That pop and then those boos after realizing its for the video game.
-Nice Jericho/Bray promo and confrontation with the Wyatt Family.
-Bo Dallas' streak continues. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-ADR defeating RVD. 
-Nikki Bella in handicap matches. There has to be a payoff for all this.
-Cesaro's stock is plummeting. At least Kofi Kingston has a feud with him so that's good.
-Main event match was okay. I'm just not feeling Reigns as a babyface. Something feels off about all this. This is the guy the WWE has high hopes for and I'm not feeling it.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Loved that Sting 2K15 promo. 

So pissed he didn't debut, though I knew it was slim anyway.

Also, the crowd tonight was red hot - I was expecting it to be shit?! 

Really solid episode tonight.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Ambrose was suppose to come out at the end to stop Rollins from cashing in his contract but Rollins got injured and the ending was changed.

Or Ambrose shanked Flair backstage and was taken off to jail.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Honestly, if I wasn't watching the show live, I doubt I would've watched more than 10 minutes of this episode. Even with all of the usual trash, I can't recall a time when there's been so very little content that I was interested in. When WWE airing an advert for a documentary is one of the most interesting revelations of the night, you know something is horribly wrong. 

Sting's reveal was nice, Jericho/Wyatt was decent, Flair had a bit of his confidence back, and Ambrose/Rollins continues to be the only thing I'm invested in. That's about all I can say about Raw. There's nothing must-see about these shows. It'll be a while before I bother watching another episode live.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

anyone watch bruce blitz raw review lol

holy shit i have never seen such a cry baby when it comes to john cena
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHqvKnpCbzo


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand what all the whining is about. Raw has been pretty damn decent these past few weeks and there's tons going on. Yeah Reigns closing out with a spear every week is a bit redundant and no feud is setting the world on fire but there's plenty going on to hold interest, for me anyway. Then again it's just a fucking wrestling show to me. I swear if some of you took it for what it is instead of getting butthurt about everything you'd find it a lot more enjoyable. 

:draper2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Watched RAW (like 40% of the show) for the first time in a while, laughed my ass when after every segment commentators begged to subscribe to network.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Watched opening promo. Fast forwarded to sting video. End..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rewatching this RAW and if it weren't for Rusev/Swagger detente I probably would have hated it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ummmmmm I fucking hated it, horrible Raw.

Enjoyed the Swagger and Rusev bit, and the Sting promo and that was all otherwise very very very poor Raw for me.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Very mediocre Raw, which is par for the course. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Opted out of Raw to bust some heads on that new UFC video game but I see that I didn't miss much.

That 2k promo for the Franchise was literally the only decent part of this show.

And I see they're throwing E and Kofi together cause black... :HHH2


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Loved the Jack Swagger segment. They need to keep this feud going and have Swagger coming out on top, Rusev can still "crush" higher tier stars and go further and Swagger can get over more as a "face".
Hope they position their match nearer the top of the card at BattleGround. *


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ziggler's getting fucking buried.





























... In pussy :millhouse


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sting promo really saved that RAW. Definitely best thing about it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah this was the worst RAW of all time.

Same as last week and the one before that one.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

I liked this RAW. I thought it was better than last weeks. In my opinion best crowd in a long time.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Parker said:


> Yeah this was the worst RAW of all time.
> 
> Same as last week and the one before that one.


You say that as if it's not true.

Imagine a nuclear apocalypse, where every day some new mutant being is formed and all the pain that man can suffer crushes the spirit of the last remnants of our race, dwindling day by day in numbers and morale by the thousands. What little hope the meek, weak ruins of civilization contains in its flash-burnt bosom drops like grains of sand in an hourglass of doom. Would you not say then that each day is worse than the last?

This is the state of wrestling in our period.

Just read my post a couple pages back to see that critics actually do give reasons for their opinion. It is in their nature to, unlike the sheep who carry on as if all is fine and dandy, grazing on the plains of Fruity Pebbles and chewing the cud of Same Old Shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Outside of Swagger/Rusev/Zeb/Lana, Ambrose looking like a bad-ass in that beatdown, and of course 15 & BO :bo, pretty meh Raw for me, b/c at times it felt like a 3 hour infomercial for the WWE Network.

But I do know one thing, there was a picture taken of Vince McMahon in the control room expressing his feelings about tonight's crowd at Raw:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

They need to stop making Reigns stand tall every week. Fans are going to get sick of if and start booing him.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was there live and I loved it...if yall were there then yall would of heard how loud everybody is...watching it on tv it don't sound good but go to a Monday Night Raw live and crowd is way more louder in person...I got to touch Renee Young and Jerry the King hand when they walked by are section


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> I was there live and I loved it...if yall were there then yall would of heard how loud everybody is...watching it on tv it don't sound good but go to a Monday Night Raw live and crowd is way more louder in person...I got to touch Renee Young and Jerry the King hand when they walked by are section



Was the crowd as loud as they sounded when the Sting trailer came on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> Was the crowd as loud as they sounded when the Sting trailer came on?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yes and when they went off the air for break everybody was chanting 'We want Sting'


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

liked the sting commercial. that was it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> They need to stop making Reigns stand tall every week. *Fans are going to get sick of if and start booing him*.


I hope it happens. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Parker said:


> Yeah this was the worst RAW of all time.
> 
> Same as last week and the one before that one.


Yup, you're always gonna have "them guys" each week.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So mad there was no Bo/Slater match... :cuss:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

People saying RAW sucked are so mentally handicapped.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Yup, you're always gonna have "them guys" each week.


Why don't you try responding to "that guy" 8 posts before yours (& at http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36772482-post3127.html) instead of just stating your agreement?

Or is that too much to ask? Maybe "them guys" actually have a point. But what am I talking about, they're just a vague boogeyman labelled to avoid actual conversation.

The fact is most of "you guys" just don't want to feel like you wasted your time watching this show. I on the other hand, gain a greater appreciation for good wrestling every time I see it insulted with the PG mockery.

P.S. Don't post with one-liners. That's directed at nearly everyone in these weekly RAW threads, usually with over nine thousand 'posts' on their account. This is a forum, not a chat room. :cool2

EDIT:


Leon Knuckles said:


> People saying RAW sucked are so mentally handicapped.


Uh huh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Why don't you try responding to "that guy" 8 posts before yours (& at http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36772482-post3127.html) instead of just stating your agreement?
> 
> Or is that too much to ask? Maybe "them guys" actually have a point. But what am I talking about, they're just a vague boogeyman labelled to avoid actual conversation.
> 
> ...


If I wanna type one liners, I can. Who the fuck are you to tell me what I can or can't post on here? All I was stating was that each week, you have "them people" saying how "this was the worst RAW of the year", "The worst RAW of all time", ect. You thought I was coming at you when I didn't even see your shit. Stop making assumptions.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

yall need to go to a raw then lets see if you think raw sucks after that


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Another week of disrespectful "CM Punk" chants while AJ's in the ring. That's really not going to piss him off and persuade him to come back is it?fpalm He just needs to travel with her one week, walk out and tell them all what pathetic little pricks they're being and they can go fuck themselves if they think he's coming back to perform in front of them. That I'd love! A tad unlikely though...

If you can't spot sarcasm, I'll clear that one up for you. Yes, it was indeed sarcasm.

Really enjoyed the Zeb/Lana & Swagger/Rusev stuff. Rollins' injury would just suck donkey balls. They're forcing Reigns too much as well right now. They need to be careful or the boos will come a lot sooner than expected for the next superman.

Apart from that, there wasn't really too much to like. The eventual Paige turn will be good, but like with Wyatt & Jericho, I think they should hold off on the matches until they've actually built the storyline a bit more instead of just filling up the PPV card with the names & champions.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> If I wanna type one liners, I can. Who the fuck are you to tell me what I can or can't post on here? All I was stating was that each week, you have "them people" saying how "this was the worst RAW of the year", "The worst RAW of all time", ect. You thought I was coming at you when I didn't even see your shit. Stop making assumptions.


First of all, I never said you couldn't, I said that in most cases, you shouldn't.
Second of all, you tell me to not make assumptions but you speak of a group of "them people" whose posts you won't read. Do you see the assumption in that?

You also assume I thought you were "coming at me" when I never said so - in fact, I asked you to read my posts. Why would I ask you that if I thought you had already read them? (Asking you to respond to them is not assuming you read and ignored them.)

"All I was stating" - yeah, that's the problem, all you did was make a statement complaining about something you see every week. This is why you shouldn't post one-liners. Every week you'll see the same one-liners complaining about RAW and the same one-liners complaining about people complaining about RAW - such as "People saying RAW sucked are so mentally handicapped". All _I_ was stating was that if you complain without a substantial point to make, you're whining. All you were doing was making a statement.



Romangirl252 said:


> yall need to go to a raw then lets see if you think raw sucks after that


I have been to a RAW. I can't imagine going to one today would be half as good as that was. If you were there and enjoyed it, that's fine. But I saw it on my TV and I did not.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Parker said:


> Yeah this was the worst RAW of all time.
> 
> Same as last week and the one before that one.


I realize this may be you being sarcastic (and if so I applaud you), but if you seriously think this was the worst Raw ever then you either haven't been watching for very long or don't actually remember what it was like in the early days.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

RAW was good. A solid go-home show that leads up to a B-PPV. 
Obviously things are going to ramp up next Monday night as we go towards Summerslam. This summer lull is almost finished.

Bray Wyatt and Jericho feud is going to be great. I think the key is to let Jericho go crazy. Someone please go against this "cult leader" Bray Wyatt and not actually smile the entire time.
Rusev/Swagger is a good mid-card feud and has made me appreciate Swagger for the first time ever. Although, if it weren't for Zeb he would be toiling around in the catering all night.
I am sick of Roman Reigns already.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

You can tell WWE lost a shit ton of money seeing we got another shameless product plug, first that hard ice tea crap and now some brand i dont even know about with a hot dog covered in fatty cheese and Adam Rose barely got one bit in and they faded to black.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Reigns closed another raw standing tall??? Dat fresh ending once again


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait next week to see triple h open raw and Roman Reigns closes raw again :lel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> Can't wait next week to see triple h open raw and Roman Reigns closes raw again :lel
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


God, honestly, is it bad that the main parts of RAW I wanna skip are the opening and closing? I don't know why, but the main event scene just holds no interest for me whatsoever atm.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cena handing the wcw belt to flair was so random. that raw was so forgettable. all of the authority flunkies aren't getting along, usos/wyatt's fight again, bray hit jericho with the worst sister abigail ever, and aj lee looked cute while pretending to be nice with paige who was pretending to be nice. that pretty much summed up all of raw. oh yes, paul heyman vaguely offered lesnar as a plan c to the authority. i fast-forwarded past half of it and still felt like i wasted my time.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I always love the RAW episodes that are right before the PPVs, they are always full of action. Fantastic episode and Richmond crowd was a fantastic crowd.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

White Essence. said:


> I always love the RAW episodes that are right before the PPVs, they are always full of action. Fantastic episode and Richmond crowd was a fantastic crowd.


It sure was...I was there in the crowd


----------

